# Joule Thief. Ladrón de Joules.



## lapulga5 (Ago 26, 2009)

Posteo este nuevo tema porque me resultó muy interesante algo que vi en youtube. Andaba buscando circuitos interesantes y llegé a hallar unos cuantos videos, sobre todo de un ussuario llamado kubikop sobre algo de lo qeu nunca había oído hablar, un joule thief o ladrón de julios o joules. Mostraba algo así como una pila de 1.5 V conectada a dos bobinas arrolladas sobre un mismo toroide, un transistor bipolar, una resistenica y un LED. Lo genial es que era un LED de alto brillo, de unos 3 V como voltaje mínimo para conducir, y mediante este aparato lograban encenderlo perfectamente. Luego ví un video de un tío que prendio 25 LED's de alto brillo con una pila AA de 1.5V con el, ahora famoso, ladrón de joule. He aquí un link donde pueden ver el diagrama del circuito: 

http://www.comolohago.cl/2008/05/12/como-hacer-un-joule-thief

Todo está perfectamente claro y se ve sumamente sencillo, sobre todo comparado con circuitos complejos como osciladores, potencias o transmisores de RF.
Y para eldeleite de todos, he aquí un video donde prenden 25 LED's con un joule thief.






Y si por casualidad les resulta poco aquí van 200 LEDs, si no estoy bromeando, está bien que uno diga que consumen poco pero para una dolbe a. Es una barbaridad:






Que les parece, para mí simplemente increíble. Se imaginan que ya tengo casi todo listo para hacer uno mañana y empezar a experimentar aunque tenga escuela.
Bueno espero que les guste y comenten por favor. Quiero que su sabiduría me aclare un poco las dudas sobre este asunto.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 26, 2009)

Mi sabiduría te dice que no hay que creerse todas las cosas que se ven en Youtube. Eso simplemente eleva un poco la tensión, pero no aumenta la potencia ni nada parecido. Y probablemente es muuuuy ineficiente.
Eso de prender 200 LEDs de alta intensidad no me lo creo ni aunque me lo muestren delante de mis ojos. En todo caso, y si la pila fuera tan espectacular como para entregar esa corriente (que no lo es, tiene bastante resistencia interna), no duraría mas de unos segundos en el mejor de los casos.
Funcionar si lo haces bien probablemente funcionará pero no esperes poder hacer maravillas ni nada por el estilo. Siento desilucionarte, pero quizás el título es un tanto amarillista.
Saludos.


----------



## lapulga5 (Ago 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Mi sabiduría te dice que no hay que creerse todas las cosas que se ven en Youtube. Eso simplemente eleva un poco la tensión, pero no aumenta la potencia ni nada parecido. Y probablemente es muuuuy ineficiente.
> Eso de prender 200 LEDs de alta intensidad no me lo creo ni aunque me lo muestren delante de mis ojos. En todo caso, y si la pila fuera tan espectacular como para entregar esa corriente (que no lo es, tiene bastante resistencia interna), no duraría  mas de unos segundos en el mejor de los casos.
> Funcionar si lo haces bien probablemente funcionará pero no esperes poder hacer maravillas ni nada por el estilo. Siento desilucionarte, pero quizás el título es un tanto amarillista.
> Saludos.


 Sí, la verdad es que el nombre es muy atractivo. Eleva la tensión, pero al parecer también la intensidad, sino como hace para prender, al menos, 25 LEDs, ya que ese video es más creíble. Aparte, dicen que utilizan pilas que ya casi no tienen carga, y que lo deja prendido varias horas y ha andado. Ponele que fuera una pila de 2700 mAh, por lo tanto te puede entregar 2.7 A durante una hora con su carga completa inicial, no es así? Ahora veamos, son LEDs de alto brillo, de mas o menos 3.5V (como mínimo) Cada uno consume, según el datasheet, el de 5mm, en trabajo nominal:30 mA. Pero como suponemos una subida de tensión al doble, la intensidad que entregue la pila debe ser el doble. Entonces tenemos 2.7 A pero sólo 1.85 A luego de subir la tensión a 3V. Entonces nos da 30ma/LED * 25 LED es igual a 750 mA. Por lo que se podrían encender 50 de ellos teoricamente, aunque parece mentira, si de alguna forma elevaramos la tensión a partir de CC. Pero esto con una pila nuevita, y según él su pila ya casi no tiene carga. Y esto si lo queres hacer andar sólo una hora.  Yo tampoco lo creía en un principio. Las leyes de termodinámica siguen siendo ciertas poruqe nadie ha podido probar que no lo son. No hay factor de potencia que llegue a 1, en ninguna cosa, y mucho menos que lo supere, pero, y si ocurriese????. Me resulta inverosimil que pueda aumentar la potencia, pero me quedó un cierto entusiasmo por probarlo yo mismo y hacer pruebas para medir todo bien. Después de todo, sería una buena experiencia, no? 
Bueno, gracias por tu respuesta electrodan


----------



## electrodan (Ago 27, 2009)

Si, sería una experiencia interesante. Pero yo no esperaría sacar mas potencia que la que puede dar la pila ni mucho menos. Ese circuito ya es clásico, y no tiene misterio. Es un oscilador básico con un transformador que eleva la tensión. Si a la salida hay mas tensión, la corriente de salida *siempre* va a ser inferior que la que puede dar la pila.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2009)

lapulga5 dijo:


> Sí, la verdad es que el nombre es muy atractivo. Eleva la tensión, pero al parecer también la intensidad,
> 
> ok, nada raro hasta ahi.......pero no crea energia que no hay , mira al final.
> persino como hace para prender, al menos, 25 LEDs, ya que ese video es más creíble.
> ...


 
no necesitas hacer el circuito para ver cuanto mas le podes sacara a una pila agotada, es facil medirlo, solo pensa antes.
UNA PILA:
es como un balde de agua, tiene una capacidad .
podes sacarle el agua de a poco o muy rappido, pero tiene una capacidad, supongamos 10 litros.

la pila es igual, asi de simple.

no es cosa de que aun no se ha demostrado o que no se que.
en una pila podes almacenar tanta energia y sacarla , lo demas es brujerias o mentiras


----------



## asherar (Ago 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Si, sería una experiencia interesante. Pero yo no esperaría sacar mas potencia que la que puede dar la pila ni mucho menos. Ese circuito ya es clásico, y no tiene misterio. *Es un oscilador básico con un transformador que eleva la tensión*. Si a la salida hay mas tensión, la corriente de salida *siempre* va a ser inferior que la que puede dar la pila.



 NO estoy de acuerdo.

 Si es un oscilador *básico*: ¿ dónde está el capacitor ?.  
(dicho de otra manera: ¿dónde va la energía cuando la corriente en el toroide se anula ?)
 En los _Joule thief _que yo he visto la relación de vueltas en el toroide es 1, por lo tanto: ¿cómo eleva la tensión? 

Perdónenme los electrónicos, pero el único argumento convincente que se ha expresado pertenece a la Física. ;-) 

Acá necesitamos alguna voz experta que eche luz sobre el asunto.  Habrá ? 

(NOTA: Lo que yo SÍ podría explicar es cómo sacar corriente de pilas "descargadas".)


----------



## asherar (Ago 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> No hay factor de potencia que llegue a 1,
> factor de potencia ?



Creo que se refiere a la eficiencia de conversión energética: 

eficiencia = trabajo útil/alguna forma de energía

Lo de las pilas descargadas es bastante conocido, y gracias a eso, algunas veces se las puede  recuperar mediante ciertos métodos que van desde dejarlas "descansar" unos días, hasta calentarlas *un poquito*. 
Es que, por el uso, algunas pilas, no se si todas, van formando una capa de hidrógeno gaseoso  (H2 o molecular) sobre uno de los electrodos. 
Este gas forma una capa aislante, que desde el punto de vista del circuito aumenta su resistencia serie, haciendo caer algo de la tensión dentro de la pila. 
Aunque algo de carga le queda, de afuera se ve como descargada, pero eliminando la capa de  H2 se las puede volver a recuperar. Repito que no se si esto se aplica a todos los tipos de pìla. 
 El circuito equivalente completo de esa capa de H2, es una R grande y un C en paralelo entre sí,  ambos en serie con  la pila (ver figura). 
Ver el archivo adjunto interfaz electrodos-agua.bmp
En la figura se muestra el caso de dos electrodos sumergidos en agua. 
Esto se aplica en los circuitos para medir la resistividad del agua, porque entre el electrodo metálico y el agua se forma una capa iónica. 
El tipo que estudió todo eso se llamaba Friedrich_Kohlrausch

Consumiendo corriente en régimen de contínua la corriente es baja debido al elevado valor de R, y a que una C no conduce CC, pero en alterna, para una frecuencia suficientemente alta (del orden de 20-30 kHz), el capacitor queda en corto (junto con la R). 

En el caso de la pila, la capa de H2 es similar a lo que pasa en uno de los electrodos. La capa de H2 puede conducir bien en CA.  
Será por eso que en el Joule-thief se usa un circuito oscilante (que todavía no me explicaron dónde está el capacitor, ni por qué aumenta la tensión). 

Espero que les haya interesado.  

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 28, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> NO estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Si es un oscilador *básico*: ¿ dónde está el capacitor ?.
> (dicho de otra manera: ¿dónde va la energía cuando la corriente en el toroide se anula ?)
> En los _Joule thief _que yo he visto la relación de vueltas en el toroide es 1, por lo tanto: ¿cómo eleva la tensión?



Ese tipo de oscilador se conoce "ringing choke" y funcionan aprovechando la saturacion del nucleo.
- Cuando lo conectas comienza a conducir el transistor y debido al bobinado de realimentacion de base termina saturando.
- La corriente va aumentando linealmente hasta que se *satura el nucleo.
- *Ahi cae la corriente de base y debido nuevamente a la realimentacion lo hace bruscamente.
- Como consecuencia de la interrupcion de la corriente la tension en el extremo del colector aumenta --> conducen los leds.
- Una vez extinguida la corriente por la bobina, se inicia de nuevo el ciclo.


El Joule Thief es la version minima de este tipo de osciladores, cuando se usan para  fuentes se los hace mas elaborados por una cuestion de rendimiento y estabilidad de la frecuencia de oscilacion.
Si se tiene una radio chiquita vieja para desguazar, se le saca el transformador de salida de audio y anda perfectamente para esto.


----------



## lapulga5 (Ago 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> no necesitas hacer el circuito para ver cuanto mas le podes sacara a una pila agotada, es facil medirlo, solo pensa antes.
> UNA PILA:
> es como un balde de agua, tiene una capacidad .
> podes sacarle el agua de a poco o muy rappido, pero tiene una capacidad, supongamos 10 litros.
> ...


 primero, no me tomes tanto el pelo. Con factor de potencia me refiero a la calidad de la transformadorrmación de la energía en un transformador, considerando al joule thief como tal. Me refiero a que la potencia antes y después de elevar la tensión debe conservarse, más las pérdidas.
Saludos.



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a la eficiencia de conversión energética:
> 
> eficiencia = trabajo útil/alguna forma de energía
> 
> ...


 Muy interesante tu respuesta sherar, desde un punto de vista mas bien químico, que es lo que realmente aquí interesa, saber que pasa dentro de la pila... Voy a averigüar sobre eso...
Gracias, saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 28, 2009)

La electroquímica es un área apasionante para estudiar tranquilo. 
http://www1.uprh.edu/inieves/w_CONDUCTANCIA-.htm
A mí me tocó incursionar en ella trabajando contra reloj en una empresa, en el desarrollo de un medidor de caudal por inducción de Faraday. El problema era elegir los electrodos adecuados.  

Para minimizar el efecto de los electrodos en una medición se debe elegir oro dorado o platino platinizado. Esto es, ambos materiales nobles con un baño posterior a su manufactura, para reducir la cantidad de poros. Los poros aumentan el área efectiva del electrodo, y son lugares donde se pueden "enganchar" o "desenganchar" algunas impurezas orgánicas que anden flotando, con lo que el área efectiva del electrodo se convierte en una cantidad variable. Esto no debe ocurrir. El electrodo de un instrumento de medición debe mantener su área constante, para mantener fija su calibración. 

Otras aplicaciones prefieren electrodos que interactúen con las sales del agua, como es el caso de los que quieren medir la "dureza" del agua. 
Dr. Pez - Panel de Mensajes - MIDE EL REDOX TOTAL CON 1MULTIMETRO DE 6 EUROS

Para mí lo interesante es que es un punto de convergencia de varias disciplinas de conocimiento básico, pero desemboca en temas de aplicación práctica, tales como la corrosión. El que pueda desarrollar algo en ese tema, y se sabe manejar comercialmente, puede llegar a hacer buena $$$$$. 
Ni qué hablar cualquier mejora sustancial de la relación capacidad de carga/peso de los sistemas de almacenamiento de energía eléctrica. 

Corrosión y almacenamiento de energía, son dos temas bien gordos. Han habido algunos avances notables, pero hace tiempo no se logran mejoras de tipo conceptual. 
Por ejemplo: las baterías de celular son cada vez más pequeñas, pero no tanto por eficiencia de la batería, sino por reducción del consumo de los circuitos. 
Y la corrosión, hasta hace unos pocos años era un tema abierto. Miren si no, la foto de esta lata de antióxido...!

Saludos


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 28, 2009)

ya hay varios temas de este tipo de circuito en el foro, en el siguiente link ya habia explicado eduardo como funciona:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/joule-thief-leds-1-5v-15849/

y alli hay mas información tambien...

los osciladores no necesitan tener condensador, bobina y resistencia, hay muchos circuitos que solo llevan dos de estos tres componentes, condensador-resistencia, condensador-bobina, bobina-resistencia y son circuitos que han sido completamente explicados en los libros de electronica...

pero si quieres que tenga un condensador, se lo conectas en paralelo con la resistencia, usas uno de 1 nF...

saludos...


----------



## asherar (Ago 28, 2009)

elmo2 dijo:


> pero si quieres que tenga un condensador, se lo conectas en paralelo con la resistencia, usas uno de 1 nF...


No creo que ande, porque a la frecuencia que oscila eso, el condensador se pone en corto y se quema el LED. En realidad habría que comparar la potencia aplicada con la máxima que resiste el LED. A falta de eso ...

Impedancia total, en serie con el LED: 

Z = 1/(1/R + 1/Xc) 

La R que ponen es del orden de 10-100 Ohm,   y Xc = 1/(2*pi* Frec * 1nF ) 

Si se debe usar el 2N3904, es que la frecuencia debe ser bastante alta, ya que la frecuencia de transición (fT) de ese transistor es de 250 MHz, contra los 100-150 de otros más comunes. 

F (MHz) --- Xc (Ohm) ------ qué pasa ? 
200 -------  0.7 ------------ Z < Xc << R -> se quema el LED. 
100 ------- 1.4 ------------ Z < Xc << R -> se quema el LED. 
50 -------- 2.8 ------------ Z < Xc << R -> ?????????
10 --------  14. ------------ Z ~  Xc ~ R --> ahi puede ser !!! 

Ya sé que hay osciladores de todo tipo, y sin capacitor. Lo del capacitor lo pregunté resaltando lo de *básico* con evidente doble intención, ya que las respuestas iniciales fueron bastante livianas. Yo traté de mostrar que las cosas no eran tan simples. En especial lo de la pila. 
 Para alguien que recién se mete en un tema a partir de un video de youtube, es bueno que lo hagan dudar, pero con la sana intención de ayudar. 

Elmo2, te comento: 
No suelo leerme todos los temas del foro para ver si ya se ha respondido algún tema nuevo. Supongo que de eso se ocupan los moderadores. Si se abre un tema nuevo yo solamente participo con mis dudas y con lo que sé (o creo que sé). 
Es más: daba por descontado que Eduardo iba a responder !
Aparte, si todo estuviera en los libros, y nos quedáramos sólo con eso, este foro no tendría sentido. 

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 28, 2009)

Entonces parece que tiene mas misterio de lo que pensé. (Alejandro siempre viene y me la complica ).
En todo caso, ya entendí como funciona. Y si es un oscilador. El aumento de tensión se produce por autoinducción cuando el transistor deja de conducir, debido a que el núcleo del transformador se saturó y ya no conduce mas, como para seguir excitando la base. Entonces el núcleo se des-satura y empieza todo de nuevo.
Y por lo que veo la corriente a la salida es pulsante. No tiene mas misterio.


----------



## asherar (Ago 29, 2009)

En lo que hace a la discusión de si era una mentira o una cosa real, creo que ha quedado bastante establecido que al menos es algo posible, y no va en contra de ninguna ley física. *Una batería aparentemente descargada para alimentar un circuito en CC se puede utilizar para alimentar un circuito en CA, hasta que se gaste totalmente. *
Pero ahí no acaba la cosa D): el consumo en CA, si genera corrientes demasiado altas puede ir destruyendo internamente el electrodo. 
Esto es porque una frecuencia demasiado alta puede no darle tiempo a la corriente a distribuirse de manera uniforme en toda la superficie del electrodo, generándose puntos de corriente localizada. Si esta corriente es muy elevada puede quemar e inutilizar esa región del electrodo. Al cabo de un número de pulsos, el electrodo puede quedar completamente quemado, aunque no se haya agotado toda la carga. 
Por esta razón* no recomiendo armar un Joule-Thief con una batería recargable. *

Algo relacionado es el reacondicionamiento de pilas que han pasado mucho tiempo sin usar. Según he leido en la revista ELEKTOR, entre el electrodo y el electrolito se forman filamentos que aumentan su R serie. 
Estos filamentos se pueden eliminar generando unos pocos pulsos de corriente suficientemente elevada, y volver a tener el electrodo conduciendo uniformemente en toda su superficie. 

Ahora sí, no jorobo más. 

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 29, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...Pero ahí no acaba la cosa D): el consumo en CA, si genera corrientes demasiado altas puede ir destruyendo internamente el electrodo.
> Esto es porque una frecuencia demasiado alta puede no darle tiempo a la corriente a distribuirse de manera uniforme en toda la superficie del electrodo, generándose puntos de corriente localizada. Si esta corriente es muy elevada puede quemar e inutilizar esa región del electrodo. Al cabo de un número de pulsos, el electrodo puede quedar completamente quemado, aunque no se haya agotado toda la carga.
> Por esta razón* no recomiendo armar un Joule-Thief con una batería recargable. *



Un Joule Thief "de verdad" bien hecho: En que orden de frecuencia crees que trabaja? De que orden crees que es la corriente pico que toma de la pila?

Joule Thief Single Cell LED Driver

[Aclaracion]
Llamo Joule Thief "de verdad" a aquellos que realmente funcionan durante un tiempo "util" (con pila de 1.5V hasta 4 leds, no mucho mas).
Y lo de "bien hecho", es porque no se puede usar cualquier nucleo con cualquier numero de vueltas si se quiere "algo" de eficiencia.


----------



## lapulga5 (Ago 29, 2009)

el que yo hice emie un chillido super agudo, apenas audible, por lo que deduzco que la frecuencia de oscilación debe andar cerca de los 20 kHz, que es mas o menos el límite del oído humano. Y prende como 12 LEDs en serie.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2009)

en realidad............la cosa es infinitamente mas sencilla de lo que parece.

la tebnsion es ...como decirlo , como la presion de el generador, sin la presion suficiente no sale el fluido.

con ese concepto si queremso aprovechar "pilas descargadas" supongamos que usamso algo de 3 a 3,2 v o sea 2 pilas con instalar un portapilas adecuado podremos colocar 3 pilas agotadas de 1,1 a 1,2v y con ello lograremos la tension adecuada para seguir exprimiendolas.
para mi no da para mucho mas , salvo que sea algo de muy bajo consumo, por lo dicho.

salvo que se logre una mejoria "extra" con lo que puso alejandro, que mucho no lo entendi, tuve un problema de piel con la quimica en mi infancia. ops:


----------



## electrodan (Ago 29, 2009)

Aquí la cuestión es que ese generador no aumenta la corriente que puede entregar la pila, si no la tensión. Este circuito no "exprime" las pilas, solo aumenta el voltaje. No aumenta la potencia que se le puede sacar a la pila (es mas, la potencia que le podés sacar con este circuito debe ser necesariamente menor a la que le sacas a la pila sin nada raro).
Es MUY simple. Es *solo* un transformador no-convencional, no "despierta" a la pila, no le desoxida los electrodos, ni nada parecido (a mi criterio). Si de verdad quisiéramos averiguar si causa algo especial en la pila, tendríamos que hacer varias investigaciones que están fuera del alcance de la mayoría de nosotros.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 29, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Aquí la cuestión es que ese generador no aumenta la corriente que puede entregar la pila, si no la tensión. Este circuito no "exprime" las pilas, solo aumenta el voltaje. No aumenta la potencia que se le puede sacar a la pila (es mas, la potencia que le podés sacar con este circuito debe ser necesariamente menor a la que le sacas a la pila sin nada raro)....


Satamente... lo unico de especial que tiene ese circuito es que puede seguir funcionando con tensiones *de menos de 1V* --> Una pila de 1.5V muerta para la mayoria de las aplicaciones todavia sirve para esto.  Claro que por cuanto tiempo, porque justamente la pila *ya* esta en las ultimas...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2009)

CALCULOS:

pila = 1.5V x 0,500Ah = 0,750W
led = 3V x 0,010A = 0,030W

0,750 / 0,03 = 25led's....no les suena familiar ese número??? son los 25 led's que encendio nuestro amigo en youtube.

simplemente aumenta el voltaj bajando la corriente.

es más...si el voltaje es menor a 3V la corriente tambien es menor y pueden encenderse mas led's.


----------



## asherar (Ago 29, 2009)

Lo que quema la superficie del electrodo no es la corriente total, sino la *densidad* de corriente (corriente dividida por el área conductora). Si el área es suficientemente pequeña, con 100 mA hasta se puede fundir metal (piensen en el diámetro del alambre de los fusibles). 

Lo que sé de las pilas es que hasta la más berreta (de peor calidad) puede hacer andar durante un buen rato, un motor que consuma 1,5 -2 A. 
Sobre el valor de corriente  que estimo que circula, es difícil decir ya que (aunque la única fuente real que aporta energía es la pila) el valor de pico depende de la máxima fem inducida en el transformador, no tanto del escaso Voltio aportado por la pila. 

 Habiendo dos elementos no-lineales (el transistor y el núcleo que satura), no me animo a analizar el circuito "a ojo". 
Estuve viendo el enlace Joule Thief Single Cell LED Driver  y encontré que:

"Flagiusz sent me an improvement:
"You can speed up transistor switching time by adding capacitor (ca. 1nF) parallel to R1 resistor.",  
lo que haría pensar que el capacitor no sólo no daña el LED sino que mejora la performance del Transistor. 

  Cuando arme un circuito Joule-Thief, seguiré esta conversación con mis valores medidos. 

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2009)

lapulga5 dijo:
			
		

> ...Y si por casualidad les resulta poco aquí van 200 LEDs, si no estoy bromeando, está bien que uno diga que consumen poco pero para una dolbe a. Es una barbaridad:
> 
> YouTube - Amazing Joule Thief Lights 200 LEDs On A Single AA Battery!!


 
Ese video es un verdadero FAKE :evil::evil:.Lo que usan en ese vídeo no es un ''joule thief''.Usan el circuito de un flash de cámara (sin el flash) para prender los leds.
Fijaos en el video y veréis como se trata de un circuito de un flash de cámara,se nota una barbaridad.

Ya que estoy aquí,yo también voy a intentar esto del joule thief.Lo tengo todo y sólo me falta montarlo..,.Voy a usar el C32725 porque aguanta 4 veces más intensidad que el otro transistor y porque tiene más ganancia jeje.

Ya os comentaré si funciona y si a caso pongo alguna foto....

Un saludo!.


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2009)

Ya lo he probado,os comento.
En un primer intento no me funcionó aunque seguí el esquema al pie de la letra (lo digo por los bobinados del aunto transformador).

Probé a conectar al revés el auto transformador,invertir la polaridad y nada,no funcionaba.
hasta que se me ocurrió conectar el led al revés y conectar el + de la pila al emisor del transistor (parece absurdo) y vualá!,led encendido al máximo jejeje.
El led que uso es uno de esos rojos que funcionan a 5v.Lo saqué de un ratón de pc.

Ahí va una foto:
http://img56.imageshack.us/i/1001721.jpg/

El circuito tal cual lo monté no debería funcionar porque conecto el + de la pila al emisor del trt.,pero el caso es que funciona.No lo entiendo .Comprobé si el led podía funcionar a 1.5v pero no,a ese voltaje no hace nada.
Al toroide le puse 8 vueltas..

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/1001729v.jpg/

No sé a qué frecuencia funciona esto.Ya vi que a algunos les hace un pitido apenas audible.El mío no hace ni el más minimo pitido..

Un saludo!.


----------



## asherar (Ago 30, 2009)

jorger dijo:


> El circuito tal cual lo monté no debería funcionar porque conecto el + de la pila al emisor del trt.,pero el caso es que funciona. No lo entiendo .



Debe ser que la fem generada por el toroide, se induce en oposición a la Vcc de la pila,  
y entonces polariza adecuadamente el transistor para que conduzca.


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2009)

Vaya!,muchas gracias por la aclaración alejandro .
Un saludo!.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2009)

jorger dijo:


> ... Probé a conectar al revés el auto transformador,invertir la polaridad y nada,no funcionaba.
> hasta que se me ocurrió conectar el led al revés y conectar el + de la pila al emisor del transistor (parece absurdo) y vualá!,led encendido al máximo jejeje.
> ........
> El circuito tal cual lo monté no debería funcionar porque conecto el + de la pila al emisor del trt.,pero el caso es que funciona.No lo entiendo .


Si usaste el C32725 (== BC327) como habias dicho antes no tiene nada de raro, porque es un transistor *PNP*.


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> Si usaste el C32725 (== BC327) como habias dicho antes no tiene nada de raro, porque es un transistor *PNP*.


 
Sí,ya se que es pnp.En el encapsulado indica a qué corresponde cada patilla y conecté los componentes tal como venían en el esquema.

Además,que yo sepa el emisor de todos los transistores siempre se conectan a masa aunque sean pnp.El emisor siempre va a ser emisor.

Ese mismo transistor lo usé para otro circuito y nunca conecté el + de la fuente al emisor.Siempre a masa.

Un saludo!.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2009)

jorger dijo:


> Sí,ya se que es pnp.En el encapsulado indica a qué corresponde cada patilla y conecté los componentes tal como venían en el esquema.


En cual  esquema?



> Además,que yo sepa el emisor de todos los transistores siempre se conectan a masa aunque sean pnp.
> Ese mismo transistor lo usé para otro circuito y nunca conecté el + de la fuente al emisor.Siempre a masa.


Eso se resume  como NPI de lo que estas haciendo.

La mayoria de los ejemplos Joule Thief que hay dando vueltas son con transistores NPN. 
Si copiaste alguno de esos pero pusiste un PNP, para que funcione tenes que invertir la pila y el led, ni mas ni menos lo que hiciste.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola a todos:

  En aquellos videos del mensaje original se viene a reafirmar la eficiencia de las fuentes de alimentación SMPS (Switched-mode power suply). Llamadas –no se si bien- “Fuentes de conmutación”.

  Todo el secreto está en el transformador de ferrita con el que hacen un oscilador de digamos alta frecuencia (20 a 200Khz), alta potencia, y muy alta eficiencia.
 El papel más importante lo juega el transformador de ferrita.

  Ojalá, en una TV moderna tuvieran el tiempo de medir la corriente y el voltaje de alimentación que esta demanda y calcular los watts, luego medir las salidas de la SMPS para calcular los Watts totales y averiguar “De donde saca esa potencia La SMPS ¿”.

  La eficiencia de estas SMPS es extraordinaria. Vean tambien las “Fuentecitas” para recargar la batería de los telefonos celulares. ¡ fantastico ¡.

  En fin es tema demasiado amplio.

  Saludos.
A sus ordenes.


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2009)

> En cual esquema?


 
En este: 
http://img408.imageshack.us/i/joulethief.jpg/



> Eso se resume como NPI de lo que estas haciendo.
> 
> La mayoria de los ejemplos Joule Thief que hay dando vueltas son con transistores NPN.
> Si copiaste alguno de esos pero pusiste un PNP, para que funcione tenes que invertir la pila y el led, ni mas ni menos lo que hiciste.


 
Es que me parece raro porque en los demás circuitos en los que he montado ese transistor nunca he tenido que cambiarle la polaridad para que funcione ni nada por el estilo...

Un saludo!.



			
				MrCarlos dijo:
			
		

> La eficiencia de estas SMPS es extraordinaria. Vean tambien las “Fuentecitas” para recargar la batería de los telefonos celulares. ¡ fantastico ¡.


 
Ah si,las he visto.Lo único que llevan para hacer oscilar el transformador de ferrita es un simple transistor y una resistencia...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2009)

me parece a mi o en este tema hay algunos que tratan de usar el metodo cientifico y otros que quieren copiar a la evolucion ?????


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ....  Habiendo dos elementos no-lineales (el transistor y el núcleo que satura), no me animo a analizar el circuito "a ojo".
> Estuve viendo el enlace Joule Thief Single Cell LED Driver  y encontré que:
> 
> "Flagiusz sent me an improvement:
> ...


Para evacuarse dudas respecto al funcionamiento es mejor simularlo, mas que nada por la facilidad para ensayar diferentes configuraciones y que no hace falta instrumental.

En en enlace usaron el LTSpice con la particularidad que no usaron un nucleo saturable. 
Probablemente fue por dos motivos: 
- El LTSpice contempla nucleos saturables con bobinas simples, no circuitos acoplados. Para hacerlo hay que reemplazar el transformador por un modelo mas complejo.
- *Aunque el nucleo no se sature tambien oscila* (en la simulacion y en la realidad), solamente que la frecuencia de oscilacion y la *corriente en que se produce la conmutacion* son enteramente dependientes de la ganancia del transistor, valor con bastante dispersion y variable con la temperatura --> por eso un Joule Thief "bien hecho"  aprovecha la saturacion del nucleo.

Mientras el simulador que uses contemple circuitos acoplados, lo podes simular confiablemente en un rango amplio de tensiones de alimentacion y con transistores comunardos como el BC337.


----------



## asherar (Ago 30, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> me parece a mi o en este tema hay algunos que tratan de usar el metodo cientifico y otros que quieren copiar a la evolucion ?????



Bueno, a la evolución le empezó a ir realmente mal cuando aparecieron unos bichos peludos y arrogantes tratando de usar el método científico  . 

 A decir verdad, las dos metodologías son complementarias. 
Cuando no se tiene otra herramienta, el método de "ensayo y error" es una buena opción. No nos olvidemos que el método de análisis por la lógica pura ya era empleado desde la época de Platón, pero generaba errores de concepto y poco avance real del conocimiento. Recién con Galileo, que empezó a realizar experimentos, las cosas se empezaron a comprender con espíritu crítico y en forma bastante acelerada. 



Eduardo dijo:


> Para evacuarse dudas respecto al funcionamiento es mejor simularlo, mas que nada por la facilidad para ensayar diferentes configuraciones y que no hace falta instrumental.
> ...



Es cierto, cuando se puede hacer con relativa facilidad, las simulaciones resultan muy útiles. Pero hasta ahora pocas veces pude simular algo razonablemente. Cuando después de varias horas buscando en las bibliotecas de componentes, encuentro lo que necesito y luego de otro par de horas logro que me "dispare" la simulación, me queda la sensación como de que me falta algo ... Al final, siempre termino armando algo para medir. 
Tendría que estudiarme bien un simulador.  Claro que eso lleva tiempo, ... mucho tiempo. Es una de mis materias pendientes.  

Un comentario  aislado: 
Quiero diferenciar la *frecuencia máxima* presente en la forma de pulso, de la *frecuencia de oscilación, fundamental o batido* (la componente más baja). 
Estas dos sólo coinciden cuando la oscilación es sinusoidal perfecta. 
En este circuito, en cambio y como se vio en los oscilogramas, hay una gran variedad de frecuencias presentes. En las bajadas abruptas las frecuencias involucradas superan ampliamente al batido. 
En realidad las cuentas que hice en un post anterior se deberían repetir con la frec. fundamental o batido del pulso. Yo las hice para varios valores desde la máxima frecuencia esperable, teniendo en cuenta el ancho de banda de uno de los transistores que he visto usar (2N3904). 

Saludos


----------



## lapulga5 (Ago 31, 2009)

perdona dj draco pero hay algunos errores en tus calculos. Estás mutiplicando voltaje por carga y esperas que te de potencia. O sea, el Amper hora, es una unidad de carga, indica la cantidad de carga que tiene la pila inicialmente con su carga completa. O sea, por ejemplo, un pila de 0.5 Ah es capáz de suministrar una corriente de 0.5 A durante una hora hasta agotarse. Pero esto no significa que la corriente máxima de la misma sean 0.5 A. Para el cálculo de la corriente máxima de la pila lo desconozco pero se puede saber empíricamente. DIgamos, si conecto los dos bornes con un alambre, hago un corto circuito y la pila se calienta (actúa su resistencia interna), tendríamos una corriente muy grande pero no es útil porque implica la destrucción de la pila. O sea, para ese calculo sería necesario saber cuál es la corriente que es capaz de proporcionar la pila sin calentarse demasiado y así poder hacer un uso continuo de la misma hasta agotar su carga sin poner en riesgo la inutilizacion de la pila. O sea, hay que darle tiempo a hacer las reacciones químicas que generan el voltaje. En fin, parta calcular la potencia debemos multiplicar voltaje por intensidad. LA unidad más normal de carga es el coulomb, o amper segundo, que es bastante mas chica que el amper hora. 
saludos...





He aquí la primera prueba que hice con el ladrón de joule
Y luego probé con 12 LEDs en parlelo (que no es la mejor opción), ya que en serie prendió 19 a brillo medio mas o menos






Es curioso que me funcionó todo mucho mejor con un 2N2222 que con el del esquema (2N3904) Ahora lo quería probar con una bobina un poco más grande y con más vueltas, que me recomiendan?


----------



## capitanp (Ago 31, 2009)

ami me quedo asi


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 31, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> ami me quedo asi


Excelente, ahora te toca hacer los experimentos a ti...


----------



## elmo2 (Sep 1, 2009)

en este link mencionan que si le pones mas vueltas a la bobina el circuito oscila a menor frecuencia, si le pones menos vueltas la frecuencia del circuito es mayor, dice que en su experimento puso 5 vueltas a cada bobina y el circuito oscilaba a 200khz...

http://cappels.org/dproj/ledpage/leddrv.htm

tambien muestra ejemplos de joule thief en los que se usaron nucleos distintos a la ferrita, como son: un clavo, una pequeña tabla, y nucleo de aire...

de esa web fue que vi que le podias poner el condensador en paralelo con la resistencia... y lo use en un circuito en el que estaba usando una pequeña barra de ferrita para meter el circuito dentro de un bombillo de una lampara, pues no consegui una toroide lo suficientemente pequeña...

queria hacerlo como el de esta web:
http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/joule.htm

que es la primer web que vi sobre el joule thief...

saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2009)

en realidad.........y dejando el exceptisismo de lado el cual dice que a una pila gastada no podes sacarle mas que la lastima.........

alguno de el grupo deberia probar eso y SI DE VERDAD FUNCIONA (no me refiero a que prende algo que no consume nada por un rato) .
si de verdad funciona entonces deberiamso plantearnos algunas cosas.

por que todo tiene su explicacion, ya alejandro menciono y explico fenomenos quimicos, y quizas solo quizas si a una pila se le pide consumo pero no en forma continua sino que en forma alternativa a frecuencias altas algo pase en su interior que rinda mas.

pero antes de divagar teorias hay quew verificar fehacientemente si ese circuito sirve.
probar con VARIAS PILAS nock.-out y hacer una equivalencia de que energia extra se le extrae, y bueno, recien ahi uno comienza a especular.

saludos 

PD: seria ........un viagra para las pilas ???????? puede ser ????


----------



## lapulga5 (Sep 2, 2009)

probé con un toroide un poco más grande (de una fuente de PC), y con muchas más vueltas. Como 50 cada bobina (manera de enrollar). La cosa es que al probar el circuito la intensidad de los LEDs que tenía aumentó, con respecto al anterior, y pudo prender 31 LEDs de distintos tipos en serie. Los LEDs no prenden a su máxima intensidad pero todos encienden, algunso mas y otros menos, ya que la corriente es la misma en todo el circuito y algunos requieren menos corriente para prender bien y o otros más. Lo importante es que, pongamosle, cada uno genera un caida de 3 V o menos, tal vez 2V, multiplicado por 31= 64V, un aumento significativo del voltaje; pero eso sí, si conecto uno sólo prende fuertísimo pero no se quema, así que no debe tener mucha capacidad de corriente... o algo así. 
Al parecer, el rendimiento de este aparato es mayor cuando se aumenta la inductancia de la bobina. A más vueltas y más sección, el coeficiente de autoinducción es mayor (L). Me pregunto qué ocurrirá cuando lo pruebe con  los terminales de un transformador???
En lo que respecta al núcleo, no creo que sea necesario que sea de ferrite; a lo mejor es por la alta frecuencia que maneja, pero, ¿con esas intensidades? es innecesario. Yo digo porque es mucho más fácil de conseguir núcleos de hierro o acero.
Lo que si comprobé que era necesario es que las dos bobinas estén en el  mismo núcleo. En cuanto a lo de las frecuencias, en un oscilador básico, mientras más pequeños sean los capacitores y las bobinas, mayor es la frecuencia de oscilación.
Que tanto puede afectar la frecuencia al rendimiento de este aparato. De hecho, a altas frecuencias la reactancia que genera la bobina es mayor, lo que no es muy beneficioso en nuestro caso.
No se bien, el tema está abierto. Hace falta hacer más pruebas par llegar a conclusiones más concretas...
Saludos


----------



## jorger (Sep 6, 2009)

Pues esta tarde he probado con un transformador de ferrita pequeñito.Nada de toroides.
A la cosa le he puesto unas 50 vueltas aproximadamente,como lapulga5 (pura casualidad).Ahora me funciona bastante mejor.Lo que sí he notado es un bajón en la frecuencia.El transformador hace un pitido fino y audible,pero para nada molesto.

Le calculo a ojo 10khz mínimo.Lo que me ha llamado la atención es que el circuito puede funcionar sin que el transformador tenga el núcleo,pero entonces el led solo prende a la mitad mas o menos...

Una foro:


Parece que este circuito sirve también para sacarle toda la luminosidad de los leds sin estropearlos...

Un saludo.


----------



## shadow_draw (Feb 2, 2010)

Digamos entonces que tesla no estaba errado en ILUMINAR (no hacer andar algun motor o algo que necesite amperes), porque lei todo de todos y veo que si conecto un rayo de moto a la tierra y me monto algun circuito (va ya lo tengo) que capte energia radiante (lease 2 capacitores electroliticos, 4 diodos 4001 y 4 cap.ceramicos de algunos picofaradios mas la antena correspontiente), podria sumarle este circuito y saco la pila del medio y realmente obtendria energia luminica gratis!!?? con 60 leds ya me podria hacer una luz de emergencia tranquilamente y que ilumine mas que bien, como la que ya estoy por desarmar mañana cuando llegue a casa .
Si sigo divagando esto tambien podria funcionar para hacer algun tipo de valvula magnetica o ahi ya me harian falta amperes?, como para hacer un BENDINI... 

Gracias por este conocimiento...

Disculpen, estaba mirando este video por eso se me ocurrio pero eliminando baterias ....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUqrGLrPnso&feature=related


----------



## jorger (Jun 12, 2010)

Despues de un largo tiempo vuelvo con más pruebas .
He aprovechado en parte una lámpara de bajo consumo para hacer de nuevo el joule thief (el inductor, la propia plaquita que tenía y algún componente mas).

Ha quedado así, todo montado como dios manda:
http://img29.imageshack.us/i/joulethief.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Lo dos cables juntos (rojo y negro) son los de salida, los otros dos que están separados son los de alimentación.

El autotransformador (no sabemos todavía si está configurado como tal) tiene 31 vueltas en cada bobinado de hilo 0.6mm de dia. formando 4 capas en total.

El transistor que utilicé esta vez es el 2SD2525 (npn, 3A en el colector)
La resistencia es de 1k.

Para mejorar un poco el rendimiento (aumentar luminosidad y bajar un poco el consumo) coloqué un condensador de poliéster que tiene el código '473' (47.000pF --> 47nF si no me equivoco) en paralelo con la resistencia.

He hecho 3 pruebas distintas, una con un led rojo de muy baja luminosidad del año la pera, otra con un led bicolor de 'ahora' de media-baja luminosidad y otra con otro diodo que explicaré ahora.

Con el led rojo el circuito consume una barbaridad (160mA) y da una luz tenue (lógico).
Con el led bicolor la cosa cambia.Enciende como debe ser (al máximo) y el circuito consume lo normal, 110mA.

Peero, hay algo más:
http://img708.imageshack.us/i/todoz.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ven lo que hay a la izquierda de los dos leds?
En un momento de inspiración me vino a la cabeza la idea de conectar eso, un láser infrarrojo de 5mw sacado de un lector de cds.

El laser, conectado al circuito consume un término medio entre el led rojo y el bicolor: 130mA.. para la potencia del láser creo que es demasiado.

Enciende muy bien.Se ve una luz roja, menos tenue de lo que esperaba a simple vista.Con la cámara la capto algo mejor, solo que se ve blanca:

http://img534.imageshack.us/i/laserinfra.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://img375.imageshack.us/i/puntoc.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

De momento esto es todo.No he podido hacer prubas con el led rojo de alta luminosidad.Ya no lo tengo.Una pena..

NOTA: creo que el joule thief viene muy bien para los lásers de dvds y cds (tanto lectores como grabadores).Los hace funcionar al máximo pero no los quema, con lo delicados que son.Sorprendente.. 

Saludos.


----------



## ALE777 (Oct 6, 2010)

Estimados amigos/as:
         Buscando en la web sobre este "ladron de Joules", encontre este muy buen articulo, en un sitio que no solo da varios circuitos para experimentar, sino que, ademas, LOS EXPLICA, y explica el funcionamiento EN DETALLE de como funciona un circuito asi. lo unico, esta en ingles, pero con los traductores en linea, no creo que tengan problemas en leerlo...saludos!

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/LEDTorchCircuits/LEDTorchCircuits-P1.html


----------



## ALE777 (Dic 12, 2010)

estimados amigos/as:

          Continuo con este tema, ya que el motivo que me llevo a investigar sobre los circuitos "Joule thief" fue la idea de armarme una linterna con una sola bateria recargable "AA" de 1.25V. pero segun lei en lugares de este foro, "*asherar*" desaconseja el uso pilas recargables con un circuito joule thief:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/joule-thief-ladron-joules-23559/

El proposito de mi proyecto NO ERA alimentar Leds con pilas descargadas, o gastadas, sino *elevar la tension de 1.25V a 3V, usando pilas recargables cargadas. *

Usando una linterna con DOS pilas, si reemplazamos el foquito por un LED de 3V, y le agregamos el circuito "Joule thief", y si conectamos las pilas EN PARALELO, el tiempo de duracion de la linterna se incrementaria (Eso es lo que pense!!!). Ademas, se me ocurrio esto, porque si colocamos las dos pilas recargables *en serie*, solo obtendremos (sin el circuito, claro) 2.4 - 2.5V, que no seran suficientes para encender el LED, por lo que TENDREMOS QUE AGREGAR UNA PILA MAS, HACIENDO QUE NUESTRA LINTERNA NO PUEDA SER APROVECHADA, YA QUE SU CUERPO SOLO TIENE ESPACIO PARA *DOS* PILAS AA...me entienden?
Alguno de ustedes dira "bueno, usa una linterna mas grande, y adapta los contactos internos para usar 3 pilas..." si, es cierto, pero eso agrandaria el tamaño de la linterna, y deberiamos usar *una pila mas* y le quitaria la posibilidad de poder usar las linternas de dos elementos, las "de bolsillo", y segun creo, en electronica se busca ACHICAR, sino ¿porque se inventaron los circuitos integrados?
Como dice "*Jorger*": "...pero ten en cuenta que con el joule thief ahorras espacio en pilas"
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/joule-thief-leds-1-5v-15849/
En resumen, lo que quiero me aclaren es:

Si yo uso una sola pila recargable AA (Cargada, en buen estado) para alimentar UN LED (como dije antes: mi *unico* proposito es el de *elevar* la tension, *no* de "inventar potencia"), usando un circuito Joule thief, dañara a la pila recargable? el rendimiento sera *menor*?
Bueno, agradezco toda opinion y sugerencias...saludos!!!


----------



## asherar (Ene 30, 2011)

En esta idea de aprovechar recursos mediante circuitos que funcionan al extremo, 
hay un circuito, que ahora no recuerdo el nombre, y que se usa para los minirobots. 
La idea es aprovechar al máximo la energía captada por un panel solar para cargar 
un capacitor. El circuito deja cargar el capacitor hasta cierto nivel y recién ahí deja 
que consuma el motor del robot. 
Ya me acordé: robot BEAM. Y ya lo encontré (creo que ya lo había subido antes): 
el circuito es este: 





Está por acá:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news14/nota08.htm


----------



## SKATER (May 4, 2011)

Buenas a mis compañeros Electronicos ,quiesiera preguntar algunas cosillas (no se si me saldria del tema)
1- tengo en mente hacer una linterna de 9 led 5mm 30ma, alimentado con de pilas en paralelo de 1.5 v ha 2850ma/h.y segun Livewire el consumoen ma total del circuito es de alrededor de 200ma,ahora la pregunta cuanto prodra durar las pilas ?
2-tengo un nucleo de ferita de alrededor de 2mm de Diametro y 1mm de ancho,¿ cuantas espiras de hilo de cobre n*0.3mm tendria que tener para satifacer mis led's (transistor 293904)?

Bueno eso es todo por ahora epero no ser molesto muchas gracias


----------



## jorger (May 23, 2011)

SKATER dijo:


> 1- tengo en mente hacer una linterna de 9 led 5mm 30ma, alimentado con de pilas en paralelo de 1.5 v ha 2850ma/h.y segun Livewire el consumoen ma total del circuito es de alrededor de 200ma,ahora la pregunta cuanto prodra durar las pilas ?


Tu tienes la respuesta, solo hace falta hacer un calculo muy sencillo con los datos que das.. piensa un poco 
Otra cosa.. en el livewire el circuito del joule thief alimentado con 3v, con los 9 leds no te va a consumir solo 200mA, va a ser por lo menos el doble (siendo optimistas).



> 2-tengo un nucleo de ferita de alrededor de 2mm de Diametro y 1mm de ancho,¿ cuantas espiras de hilo de cobre n*0.3mm tendria que tener para satifacer mis led's (transistor 293904)?


Ese núcleo es un toroide o una simple barra?
Seguro que es de 2x1mm?? no serán cm..
Si es una barra no te va a ir muy bien ese núcleo con tantos leds porque no es un cto. magnético cerrado, y eso significa poco coeficiente de autoinducción.. vas a tener que poner muchas vueltas, al menos 70 en cada bobinado.
[/QUOTE]

Ya que estoy aprovecho para comentar el joule thief que acabo de terminar..
Primero la foto:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/cimg0632r.jpg/

No tengo ni dea de qué nucleo es ese.. lo bobiné cons 60 vueltas de alambre 0.3mm, las 2 ramas a la vez.El transitor es un ktb764 (pnp) por tanto la polaridad va invertida.
La resistencia es de 560ohm y le puse en paralelo un condensador de 33nF, que mejora el rendimiento (los leds brillan más y el cto consume algo menos).
La frecuencia a la que oscila es audible.. entre 10-12khz pero solo se oye si acercas el oido.

La verdad es que funciona muy bien.Los 9 leds están en paralelo (no es la mejor opción) y con una pila triple A los enciende a algo más dela mitad de su luminosidad máxima.. que ya es bastante.
Si alimento el cto. con 2 pilas los leds encienden muy muy fuerte, al máximo, pero no se queman!.

He calculado el rendimiento alimentando el cto. con 2 pilas triple A, y me sale un 74%.. no está mal.
Veamos:
El joule thief con los 9 leds consume 580mA a 2.8v --> 1.624w
Los leds en paralelo consumen un total de 270mA a 4.5v (30mA por led) --> 1.215w
Haciendo cuentas nos sale que el rendimiento es: r= (1.215/1.624)·100= 74,81%

He ralizado pruebas con más leds, en especial un rgb de 2 patas que cambia contínuamente de color al aplicarle tensión.
Es extraño, con el joule thief se queda encendido sin seguir la secuencia, y solo se ven los colores verde y azul.. el rojo no:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/cimg0639rw.jpg/

En la foto parece que solo es azul, pero en realidad se distinguen los 2 colores (rojo y verde).

Esto es todo.
Dejo más imágenes adjuntas.
Un saludo.


----------



## SKATER (May 23, 2011)

Gracias jorger .

No es una barra, es un toroide ferromagnetico de los que se encuentrasn dentro de los bombillos fluorecentes ya rebice en circuito en livewire y el max en consuno de intensidad es de 745mA 

Yo he realizado muchos ladrones de joule cerca de 10 pero nunca se si obtengo el mejor rendimiento por que no tengo un tester decente ^^ 

el ultimo fue con un nucleo igual pero con un solo led y el led no prende ni mas de la mitad de su luminancia correspondiente , sera que puse muy pocas vueltas 12(no caben mas ) de 0.3mm cobre y el transistor es un 2n2222A .

Como seria el Joule Thief perfecto que nucleo que cobre cuantas espiras que transistor que otros elemtos poner , claro la carga serian los misnos 9 led
si alguien me ayuda 

Gracias


----------



## jorger (May 24, 2011)

SKATER dijo:


> Gracias jorger .
> 
> No es una barra, es un toroide ferromagnetico de los que se encuentrasn dentro de los bombillos fluorecentes..
> el ultimo fue con un nucleo igual pero con un solo led y el led no prende ni mas de la mitad de su luminancia correspondiente , sera que puse muy pocas vueltas 12(no caben mas ) de 0.3mm cobre y el transistor es un 2n2222A .


Viendo tu mensaje me he animado antes a hacer pruebas con un toroide como el tuyo sacado de ese tipo de lámparas.
Al toroide le he dado como 28 vueltas de hilo de 0.2mm, el transistor es el S8050 (el primero que tenia la vista) y puse una resistencia de 400Ω..
El resultado no es malo, pero digamos que el falta algo de potencia porque con los 9 leds no saca tanto como el joule thief que mostré mas arriba..

Hay que poner más vueltas.
O quizá la culpa es el toroide, lo veo un tanto chico.. pero debería ir bien.

Qué resistencia tienes puesta en tu?
Para sacarle más provecho a 1.5v debes bajar el valor de 1k a entre 600 y 400ohm.
Vas a notar la diferencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## Meta (Ago 28, 2011)

Buenas:

Quiero saber si se puede lograr encender una bombilla o lámpara de 230V. No digo que sea como el vídeo de abajo.






La idea es usar 12Vdc como entrada y en la salida que encienda una bombilla de 230Vdc o Vac de salida. Me imagino que será usando un toroide ferromagnético grande.












http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductor



Un saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2011)

hola meta, ya hay , son lso fluor de 12v (en verdad la placa) para luz de emergencia.
yo uso, , no tengo a mano el esquema pero es (el basico ) simple, lo un poco complicado es el L que es de varios secundarios ya que es parte del oscilador, solo usa un T .

fijate que hay otro tema que lo trata

no es grande el trafo, todo lo contrario , ya que el fluor no pide mucha corriente, pero si rquiere alta tension


----------



## jorger (Ago 28, 2011)

Meta, por qué no usas el buscador del foro antes de preguntar?
Ya te han avisado varias veces..
Miraste esto? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/duda-circuito-fluorescente-12v-dc-16329/index3.html


----------



## Meta (Ago 28, 2011)

Gracias por la Web jorger.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/duda-circuito-fluorescente-12v-dc-16329/

fernandob
La luz de emergercia es verdad que funciona a 12Vdc, se me pasó por alto. Precisamente tengo una luz antigua de emergencia que encontré y no funciona, tampoco puedo repararla, pero puedo hacer cosas con ella y haré experimentos.

También tengo una bombilla fundida que la puedo aprovechar la electrónica.
Ver el archivo adjunto 59134

Quito la bombilla de bajo consumo fundido y meto uno de tubo como indica este dibujo de abajo.
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/6020/57671622.png

Voy a sacar las cosas por ahí.

Gracias por la información.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 28, 2011)

Nunca había entrado a este tema ni conocía su nombre. Me dió curiosidad el thread, así que me lo leí por completo. 

Me parece que con esta "maravilla de circuitillo"  me voy a hacer una linda linterna a LED's blacos, con tan solo una pila AA. Pensaba poner 3 LED de esos comunes, alto brillo, blancos.

Saludos!

PS: Mañana hago las pruebas!


----------



## Meta (Ago 29, 2011)

Hay varios tipos de Led blanco de alto brillo. Algunos uno sólo funcionan a 5 V directamente. Hay que comprarlos primero y probar. Son carísimos para ser un Led y consumem mucho si usas muchos, jejeje.

Haré también lo mismo, mucha suerte.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola gente.

Hice mi circuitillo como todos lo han hecho. Funciona, pero no como esperaba... 
El led brilla pero no con toda su intensidad... No se que habrá pasado.

El toroide lo bobiné a mano, me llevó su laburito . Los bobinados los hice ambos juntos, es decir, tomé dos pedazos de alambre de cobre de 0,6mm y los puse en paralelo, uno al lado del otro.
El toroide tiene dos capas. El largo total del alambre es de 1M.

A ver que sugerencia me pueden dar.. 

Ahí van unas fotos, perdonen la calidad, las saqué con la WebCam... es una porquería.. 

Saludos!

PS: La pila tiene 1.1V...


----------



## Meta (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola Tavo:

Me alegro que alguien se anime hacer estas cosas que también haré. El toroide que haz hecho está muy bien bobinado, excelente trabajjo. Ahora si es un alambre sin barniz o algún aislante en todo el cobre como si fuera un cable pelado, hace cortocircuito. Si es como un cable normal o bobina, está bien.  Es lo que quiero saber que haz hecho realmente.

Hay todo tipo de toroide ferromagnético caseros.










Hay muchos tipos y tamaños de ferritas, toroides, groso del alambre de la bobina, capacidad, número de vueltas. Si es posible, pruebas todo tipos de variedades y verás que encuentras mejor de lo que esperabas o esperas. Estas cosas es así. Hay diseños de circuitos que usan un condensador grande y pueden acumular hasta 230 Vac y encender una bombilla.

Lo he visto por çinternet y ahora no lo encuentro, se que se acumula tensión un un gran condensador.


Espero también hacer muchos tipos de pruenas para aprender mejor y sacar el máximo provecho.


PD:

Con una celda solar.
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/solar

Más información simple.
http://ramon-electronica.blogspot.com/2010/12/led-encendido-con-15v.html


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Hice mi circuitillo como todos lo han hecho. Funciona, pero no como esperaba...
> El led brilla pero no con toda su intensidad... No se que habrá pasado.
> ...


La primera sugerencia es que reduzcas el valor de la resistencia a unos 800ohm
Segundo, cuántas vueltas le pusiste al toroide?
Tercero, prueba a poner un condensador de poliéster en paralelo con la resistencia (prueba con diferentes valores), en mi caso hizo que el circuito gastara menos y los leds prendieran más fuerte (9 en paralelo, si pongo uno solo luce al máximo)
Y en cuarto lugar prueba con diferentes núcleos, fijate que en el último joule thief que hice usé un núcleo medio raro, y con ese anda de 10.

Saludos!.


----------



## Meta (Ago 30, 2011)

¿Han probado un toroide con cables de hilo?

¿Se consiguen buenos efectos a nivel de las bobinas?

El toroide también depende del grosor del hiloconductor y medidas en Henrios.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 30, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Hola Tavo:
> Me alegro que alguien se anime hacer estas cosas que también haré. El toroide que haz hecho está muy bien bobinado, excelente trabajjo.


No podría hacer una bobina desprolija ni a las apuradas... soy bastante meticuloso con el tema.. 


Meta dijo:


> Ahora si es un alambre sin barniz o algún aislante en todo el cobre como si fuera un cable pelado, hace cortocircuito. Si es como un cable normal o bobina, está bien. Es lo que quiero saber que haz hecho realmente.


En el proyecto se propone hacer las bobinas con cable finito unifilar "tipo teléfono"... pero no me gusta nada eso.
Recomiendan hacerlo así porque la mayoría de la gente no tiene acceso al típico "alambre de cobre esmaltado" que se usa en bobinados en general, motores, inductores, bobinas, etc...

Es mejor hacer las bobinas como corresponde, de alambre de cobre esmaltado, y de una sección adecuada al proyecto.
Acá no se consigue muy fácil el alambre de cobre esmaltado nuevo, pero igual siempre encuentro algún lugar: Hay dos casas que se dedican a rehacer bobinados de motores, y voy cambiando cada tanto, en las dos me suelen dar tramos cortos (hasta 5M), siempre me lo regalan.  (el apellido -reputación- gana en un pueblo.. )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


jorger dijo:


> La primera sugerencia es que reduzcas el valor de la resistencia a unos 800ohm


Ya lo hice de entrada, nunca le puse 1K. Leí de un comentario tuyo reducir ese valor, siempre estuvo con 680 ohms (azul-gris-marron--dorado). 


jorger dijo:


> Segundo, cuántas vueltas le pusiste al toroide?


Creo que tiene bastantes, son 32 vueltas. Está bobinado de la misma forma que lo hacés vos, ambas ramas a la vez. 


jorger dijo:


> Tercero, prueba a poner un condensador de poliéster en paralelo con la resistencia (prueba con diferentes valores), en mi caso hizo que el circuito gastara menos y los leds prendieran más fuerte (9 en paralelo, si pongo uno solo luce al máximo)


Ya probé con varios valores, pero al contrario de mejorar, empeora. Brilla menos el LED... no medí el consumo. El capacitor era de 33nF. Cuanto más grande el valor, menos brillo. 


jorger dijo:


> Y en cuarto lugar prueba con diferentes núcleos, fijate que en el último joule thief que hice usé un núcleo medio raro, y con ese anda de 10.


En eso estoy.
Acabo de bobinar otro toroide, un poco más pequeño, pero este tiene 46 vueltas. Bobinado igual, ambas ramas a la vez; creo que es la mejor manera, fácil, prolijo y rápido. 


jorger dijo:


> Saludos!.


Saludos Jorge!


----------



## Meta (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola:

Si pones un condensador de más valor y brilla menos, espera que cargue del todo unos bueno sminutos, para estas cosas lo compruebas con el testr. 

Un vídeo vi que tardó en tener 265 V en 3 horas y la bombilla encendía mucho. JEjeeLuego subió a los 300Vac y la bobilla sin quemarse a pesar de su gran brillo.

Estas cosas es buena investigar, en mi caso ya qu etengo dos condensadores de 2200 µF/63 V aprovecho y no encenderá nada al principio según tu teoría.



El esquema de arriba no me enciend ni un sólo Led o tres Leds. Algo pasa en la simulación de Proteus 7.8 PS2. Para usar la realidad y si quiero hacer cosas con celdas solares.



Por casualidad. ¿Cuántos mH han usado de esas bobinas?

Es bueno tener un tester que mida Henrios.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 31, 2011)

Mmm, me temo que no che... Ya dejé puesto el condensador un rato y nada, sigue igual que al principio. Aparte, poniendo un capacitor de 33nF, no creo que tarde tanto tiempo en cargar! 

----------------------------------------------------------
Bueno, recién hice las pruebas con el nuevo núcleo (mini toroide) de 46 vueltas. Lamentablemente se comporta igual que los otros, el LED brilla pero no lo hace con toda la intensidad. Al acercar el toroide al oído hace un pitido muy alto, creo que deben ser 10 o 15 Khz... No se escucha normalmente, pero si de cerca...
No se que otra cosa puedo inventar, más vueltas creo que no tiene sentido, son 3 capas de alambre doble sobre el mini toroide!!  La resistencia de base sigue siendo de 680 ohms.

Esto ya me tiene desconcertado. 

Ahora lo que estaba pensando, es modificar el circuito, veamos.
El circuito que se propone en este thread es este:



Y el que quiero probar ahora es este:



Fíjense la pequeña modificación que tiene, el bobinado de "feedback" (realimentación) está conectado directamente a la base del transistor, y la resistencia limitadora de corriente está a la entrada de este bobinado, proveyendo tensión desde el positivo (+).

En la mayoría de esquemas lo he visto así, por algo será. 

Saludos.

PS: La tercera imagen es otro esquema, habrá que probarlo también a ver que sale.


----------



## Meta (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola:

Dentro de un rato hago uno, pero como no tengo bobinas con esmalte, probaré con trozos de cables de telefónica para saber si sirve.

Cuando se oye un ruido en las bobinas, el motivo es que genera un campo magnético, se oye porque vibran unas con otras y dan com golpes muy pequeños y produce ruido. Lo se porque he hecho prácticas con bobinas en clases de electrónica, no para toroides claro.

La bobina está bien bobinada si te hace ruido, también depende de la frecuencia.No se donde pusiste un condensador, por si acaso aquí imágenes.






http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Elec_JT.html



Prueba ahora con un toroide más pequeño todavía. Tus experiencia son válidas para dar ideas.

Un cordial saludo.



*Edito:*
No me enciende nada de nada, estoy peor, ejjejeje. Averiguar elmotivo. La ferrita es muy grande y eso que lo tengo más grande por ahí.

A probar otra estrategia, pensé que era más fácil. Uso resistencia 560 Ω, pila 1.5V, Transistor 2222A. Un totoide grande con cables de telefónica.



Quizás sea proque hice un tronco toroide, demasiado grande.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 31, 2011)

Meta, me parece que tenés un error fundamental en el bobinado: Las espiras están muy flojas, muy sueltas!!

Tratá de bobinar con más paciencia, las espiras bien pegadas al núcleo y bien prolijo. Te puedo asegurar que hay diferencias entre un inductor bien bobinado y uno mal bobinado... 
No digo que el tuyo esté mal bobinado del todo, pero tratá de hacerlo más compacto.

Otra sugerencia, se me ocurre que por ahí el toroide es demasiado grande... Si no sabés de dónde sacar un toroide más pequeño, te tiro una pista:
Las lámparas bajo consumo (o ahorradoras le dicen) traen un circuito electrónico dentro, que es necesario para encender esos tubos. En ese circuito vas a encontrar un mini transformador de ferrita con piezas "EE" o "EI" y un mini-toroide también de ferrita, tenés que rescatar este, es ideal.

Después tenés algunos capacitores de poliéster (generalmente verdes) y dos transistores de alta frecuencia y alta tensión, que suelen ser los 13007 o similares...

Tratá de ubicar una lámpara de estas en des-uso (quemada o rota) y rescatá el toroide. 

Saludos.

Fijate la imagen adjunta, eso es un circuito de lampara bajo consumo, y se ve claramente el toroide...


----------



## Meta (Ago 31, 2011)

Gracias por la informacion, al final es mejor un toroide de las bombillas de bajo consumo, por suerte tengo algunas sin tirar.






Haré el truco de ahcer la bobina muy pegada, no sabía eso.


----------



## Raul Diaz (Ene 13, 2012)

Yo arme este circuito de recien comenze con fundamentos d eelectronica, parece beno aprobechar pilas gastadas para hacer una bonita linterna 
Solo me parece recuerden hay que disminuir el uso de baterias, pues estas contaminan el medio ambiente, claro aqui lo que se busca es expremir la energia de algo ya considerado desecho, desde mi punto de vista eso de la robotica Beam esta bastante bueno, ya comienzo a hacer mis modelos de algunos bichillos para adornar la recamara . una luciernaga esaria bien ñ.ñ

Por cierto yo use para mi joules thief una barita de ferrita como de 1cm de longitud y como .4-.5 cmts de diametro, al enbobinado le di unas 15 vueltas, el led no prendia muy intensamente y a uno de los hilos le quite vueltas y se intensifico la luz. De acuerdo con mi bitacora la duracion de la bateria fue de no menos de 32 horas en uso continuo, le puse una pila recargable de NiMh y al circuito le agregue una celoda solar, asi lo uso como llavero y durante el dia o cuando caminen y haiga sol se cargara un poco la bateria y despues a usar su linterna ;D


----------



## asherar (Ene 13, 2012)

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Les dejo una tarea: Adivinar cómo hice el inductor.



Taladrando axialmente una ferrita de antena (y luego bobinándola).


----------



## Tavo (Ene 13, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Taladrando axialmente una ferrita de antena (y luego bobinándola).


No, nop. Equivocado. 

No taladré nada manualmente. Usé uno de estos (señalado en la foto), que suelen venir en los vídeos viejos, en la parte de recepción de TV... Generalmente vienen dos pares, o a veces solo dos. Pero son lo suficientemente pequeños, diminutos, y son ideales para esto.



El alambre que usé era más o menos como un pelo de fino, no tengo ni idea el calibre. Ese joule-thief  de la foto lo hice con dos de ellos, montando uno arriba del otro y pegándolos con Cianoacrilato (La Gotita, en Argentina); pero después tengo otra versión *up-grade* que está hecho con uno solo, *y es más pequeño aún*, casi tanto como el mismo LED. 

Los dos alumbran lo mismo, pero no sé por qué motivo el que tiene dos núcleos de esos pegados se calienta , y el que tiene solo uno anda perfectamente y tiene *mucho menos consumo.*

Después subo una foto del otro que hice.

Saludos.


----------



## Raul Diaz (Ene 14, 2012)

Saludos! me parece perfecto el dominio que tienes tavo con manejo a nivel micro de dispositivos, al parecer los nucleos pegados no tienen mucha eficacia por lo siguiente: el principio es similar al de un nucleo ferromagnetico que en el efectuado en los nucleos de ferrita solo que estos ultimos son usados generalmente para hacer inductores. Recordando lo basico en transformadores o elevadores de corriente, el nucleo debe de estar en una sola pieza o en dado caso no se si haz desarmado alguno que sacas muchas laminitas en forma de E que se unen como un rompecabezas para formar todo el nucleo. A pues la finalidad es poder desamblarlo facilmente pero a final de cuentas formara un nucleo bien compacto. A si pues al funcionar mediante induccion electromagnetica el nucleo del transformador presisamente debe de estar en una pieza, imagina que a nivel microscopico el spin de eje de los electrones del nucleo ferromagnetico se alinean por efecto de la circulacion de la corriente en el enbobinado, y todos se alinean por induccion de los demas atomos cercanos generando asi el efecto de induccion electromagnetica en todo el nucleo, pero al pegar tu el nucleo aunque no sea visible queda un espacio significativo entre ambos nucleos, ese espacio hace que con mayor dificultad sea pasado el efecto de induccion desde los atomos de uno de los nucleos hasta el otro, esa dificultad o conocida simplemente como inercia pero esta a nivel subatomico la cual aumento por la distancia entre ellos te genera calor, y recuerda que con el calor en un circuito o cualquier maquina siempre significa perdidas de eficiencia.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Hola genteeeeee!
> 
> Disculpen la calidad de las fotos, y mi cara de boludo...
> 
> .


 
pero...................vos sos ese ????? 

sos un nene !!!!

por lo gruñon a veces pense que eras mas grande ........

edit: 
por que ademas de subir circuito no subis una tablita de EFICIENCIA de el asunto .
te digo lo que yo haria:
pila gastada (que sacaste de un control remoto o algo asi) 
pones 

*tiempo .......Vbat..... brillo del led.*
o seg...........1,3v.........sin conectar.
1 segundo ....1,27........buena luz.inicio de la prueba .
10 minutos....xxv..........sigue buena luz
1 hora...........1,15v.......bajo un poco pero buena luz .
2 horas...................todo muerto 


podrias comparar nivel de luz de el led respecto de un led alimentado con CC para definir mejor el brillo de led .

asi uno se d acuenta si este asunto le saca a las pilas solo 10 minutos mas de uso o le saca horas.

un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 14, 2012)

Buena tu explicación Raúl. Seguramente debe ser por eso. Pero de todos modos, hay otros cambios diferentes que tiene el segundo, por ejemplo el transistor oscilador; en el primero (el de la foto más arriba) tiene un 2N2222 como oscilador, encapsulado TO-92; y en el segundo (adjunto abajo) es un KSC2785, encapsulado TO-92*S*, un poco más pequeño que el otro. Las vueltas del bobinado ya ni me las acuerdo, lo que sí me acuerdo es que enrollé tantas como pude, _hasta que el alambre no pasó más de lado a lado_; o sea, el núcleo está bobinado por completo, sin sobras.

Adjunto hoja de datos del transistor usado en la versión up-grade.  Al parecer anduvo muy bien este transistor, tengo varios rescatados de una vídeo vieja.

Adjunto una foto del segundo Joule-Thief, la versión up-grade. 

Saludos!





fernandob dijo:


> pero...................vos sos ese ?????
> sos un nene !!!!
> por lo gruñon a veces pense que eras mas grande .......


*WTF?*  ........ 

Sabía que no tenía que subir fotos de mí.......... :enfadado:

No me interesa el planteo che, es demasiado complejo y demasiado tiempo al pedo para dedicarse a eso..  La idea era hacer algo chiquito y que resulte, y lo logré. La eficiencia no la sé, pero si la midiera y fuera poca, me dá igual, si al fin y al cabo es un pasatiempo armar esto, no tiene ningún fin... (por lo menos para mi).

Tenía curiosidad sobre el circuito y lo armé, solo eso.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> *WTF?*  ........
> 
> Sabía que no tenía que subir fotos de mí.......... :enfadado:
> 
> .


 
juventud divino tesoro, no es una critica , es un tesoro ser joven .

lo otro, lo respondiste con tu respuesta a continuacion (lo de gruñon) .


----------



## Raul Diaz (Ene 15, 2012)

Tavo a veces es bueno tomar constructivos los comentarios de otras personas, claro cada quien decide como hacerlo, desde mi perpectiva para ser tan chavo dominas muy bien esto felicidades mi estimado. Yo soy de ingenieria de alimentos, nada que ver con estas ondas, pero todo tipo de conocimiento hay tratar de aproecharlo al maximo, aun este por sencillo que paresca te sorprendera la cantidad de conocimiento que puedes extraerle, claro tu proposito fue hacer el joules thief mas pequeño posible y siendo ojetivos lo hiciste, buena brother. A mi por ejemplo la eficiencia si me interesa por que lo que quiero es que sea eficiente justo ahora hago el diseño de un mecanismo y es util este circuito por el simple echo de poder encender ese led con una sola pila y no con varias, eso como te digo involucra que es lo que buscas con lo que haces. Tu siguele echandole ganas y aqui nos leemos en el foro. Recuerda tomar lo bueno de todo lo que observas, lees, escuchas..^^


----------



## Tavo (Ene 15, 2012)

Bueno Ok. Voy a tratar de hacer otro Joule Thief, pero antes de hacer el diseño en miniatura, voy a hacer pruebas de consumo y rendimiento. Había medido los miliamperes de consumo de ambos LEDs pero ya no me acuerdo las cifras. (Los LEDs ya no los tengo, por error me los tiraron a la basura...)

Igualmente, voy a intentar armar otro Joule Thief pero más pequeño aún, con algún transistor y resistencia SMD y el núcleo...  no sé cual, ya veré...

Me encantan los desafíos, y me gusta superarlos. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2012)

parte de el desafio es saber su utilidad.
uno puede armar una placa y saber que funciona, como esta.
pero.........si simplemente decis "la hice , ya esta " y te quedas ahi , solo tenes la mitad de el asunto .

sabes que podes sacar un led andando de 1,5v .

pero NO sabes para que aplicarlo, te dare un par de ejemplos.

1 -- no sabes si una pila descargada es capaz de (o tiene aun ) mucha o poca energia almacenada, por eso es la prueba que te dije.
un garron es hacer estas placas para regalar y luego que te digan que es una KK ya que solo duran 10 minutos en pilas que sacas de otro lado .

2 -- supon que vas a hacer algo mas serio , y resulta que ese circuito si bien si , eleva al tension para alimentar un led con 1,4v pero por otro lado tiene unas perdidas de energia inmensas, pues que evaluaras mejorarlo o sino preferiras usar 3 pilas mas chicas en serie para lograr 4,5v o 2 para lograr 3 v en vez de una sola y ese circuito .

cuando uno se pone a diseñar algo no solo es el lograr que haga mi placa una funcion, ya varias veces puse que el diseño comienza ANTES que el diseño de la placa.
comienza por comprender todo el entorno de lo que uno va a trabajar, y luego evaluar "que " es lo que se hace .

3 -- muchisimas, veces , por no decir SIEMPRE que me puse a trabajar con algo..........no se , voy a inventar:
supongamos que queremos hacer un trabajo, un gabinete , uno en el camino aprende muchas cosas , aprende de adhesivos, aprende de como cortar el material, descubre proveedores, etc.
con la electronica es igual.
uno dice : voy a hacer un "ladron de joules " y quizas no logres el objetivo o si.
pero en el camino aprendiste de esas pequeñas bobinitas, aprendiste de buscar eficiencia, te volviste loco en entender algo y como medirlo y aprendiste de como hacer tal medicion , etc, etc.

ese es el camino .
no solo armar una cosa y tener la desgracia de que ande de primera y no te obligue a un esfuerzo y a explorar otras cosas.

edit: es mas, las mediciones y pruebas siempre te APUNTAN a donde tenes que corregir o mejorar o a donde esta el posible error.


----------



## Raul Diaz (Ene 15, 2012)

Bueno dejo adjuntas las fotos de mi lampara con un joules y 5 leds ultra brillantes, hice pruebas con el circuito dejandolos prendidos de manera continua, duran de 32 hasta casi 72 horas de manera ininterumpida, claro el que me duro casi las 72 horas lo hice con un nucleo en forma de barita, nada de toroides, le calculo unas 20 espiras, como ya es noche, hasta el proximo domingo le monto el sistema solar, para eso ya tengo una bateria recargable de NiMh, ilumina bastante bien me sorprendio ñ.ñ
No alcanzo a percibir el pitido de las osilaciones, de cualquier modo funciona de maravilla.
Un coordial saludo y que esten bien. Ahora seguire experimentando me gustaria algo con resistencias, como una bombilla que requiera mas potencia no se si funcione he visto en youtube k si pero kiensabe hay muchos fakes, no hay como uno aprender de sus errores y asi saber k mejorarle. Me gustaria algo con motores si alguien tiene un proyecto con motores comentelo suena mas interesante no importa que no lleve este circuito, algo con motores suena interesante ^^..


----------



## asherar (Ene 16, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> ... armar esto, no tiene ningún fin... (por lo menos para mi).
> ...



Se me ocurre que el Joule-Thief podría ser útil para mejorar la extracción de corriente 
de algún generador solar no muy eficiente.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 16, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Se me ocurre que el Joule-Thief podría ser útil para mejorar la extracción de corriente
> de algún generador solar no muy eficiente.



Siempre tuve ganas de hacer un Joule-Thief un poco más complejo y grande, como por ejemplo, para obtener una fuente de 12V y 1A pertiendo de dos pilas tipo D (las grandes) en serie...
Creo que se podría, pero habría que investigar un poco más el circuito y saber cómo funciona exactamente...

Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll (Ene 16, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Se me ocurre que el Joule-Thief podría ser útil para mejorar la extracción de corriente
> de algún generador solar no muy eficiente.



El 90% de las linternas que funcionan con 1 o 2 pilas AAA o AA tienen un joule-thief en la punta, es una gran solucion para encender un led de alta potendcia con solo unos pocos volts.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2012)

Mslbrll dijo:


> El 90% de las linternas que funcionan con 1 o 2 pilas AAA o AA tienen un joule-thief en la punta, es una gran solucion para encender un led de alta potendcia con solo unos pocos volts.


 


si asi es , PUES ENTONCES A COMPRAR UNA Y SACAR EL CIRCUITO , por que lso chinos *no *hacen las cosas a lo improvisado.
si es asi , seguro que es un circuito eficiente.


----------



## zaiz (Feb 2, 2012)

Bueno, el tema era el *joule thief*

Necesitaba una lamparita y me hice uno sacándole el toroide a una fuente ATX y reconstruyéndolo.

Le puse una pila AAA ya gastada y encendió perfecto.

Me da una oscilación de 5 volts pico.


----------



## Meta (Feb 3, 2012)

zaiz dijo:


> Bueno, el tema era el *joule thief*
> 
> Necesitaba una lamparita y me hice uno sacándole el toroide a una fuente ATX y reconstruyéndolo.
> 
> ...




Si le pone de un apila completamente llena. ¿Cómo reacciona el circuito?

¿Algún problema?


----------



## zaiz (Feb 3, 2012)

Curiosamente funciona igual, Meta.

Y ya que era así, preferí dejarle la usada


----------



## Tavo (Feb 3, 2012)

zaiz dijo:


> Bueno, el tema era el *joule thief*
> 
> Necesitaba una lamparita y me hice uno sacándole el toroide a una fuente ATX y reconstruyéndolo.



Me parece que te zarpaste un poquito con el núcleo... 

Se puede usar un núcleo infinitamente más chico, y funciona igual de bien. 

Saludos!


----------



## zaiz (Feb 3, 2012)

Así es, Tavo  , pero tenía la curiosidad de ver el efecto con ese núcleo de fuente ATX.

De hecho poco antes había hecho uno con un núcleo de cubierta de cable, cortando una punta y dejando sólo la forma de argolla (sin ferrita) y funcionó, sólo que no daba tanto brillo (ni 5v pico) como éste.

Sin presumir de cosas que no domino, he visto que el tamaño de la argolla tiene que ver con el voltaje de salida (aunque lo voy a consultar).

Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 7, 2012)

hola! les comento que arme el joules thief , me enciende el led y funciona todo bien,,, pero mido con el voltimetro con y sin la carga y nunca encuentro donde se eleva la tension!  sobre el led tengo la misma tension que tiene la pila 1.5 V,, a lo mejor estoy midiendo mal????  porque segun lo comentado en el foro deberia elevar a 3V,, !!  saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> ... pero mido con el voltimetro con y sin la carga y nunca encuentro donde se eleva la tension!  sobre el led tengo la misma tension que tiene la pila 1.5 V,, a lo mejor estoy midiendo mal????


No caballero, usted está midiendo bien.


> porque segun lo comentado en el foro deberia elevar a 3V,, !!


Y más todavía... pero con el tester vas a seguir midiendo 1.5V


- Qué forma tiene la tensión sobre el led?
- Qué es lo que mide el tester?


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 7, 2012)

Yo yo, pregunnnnntame "asi dice el burrito de Shrek"


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 7, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> No caballero, usted está midiendo bien.
> Y más todavía... pero con el tester vas a seguir midiendo 1.5V
> 
> 
> ...



Es alterna?                .


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 7, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> No caballero, usted está midiendo bien.
> Y más todavía... pero con el tester vas a seguir midiendo 1.5V
> 
> 
> ...


el tester mide eficaz

conclusion mia XD! :  tenemos alterna sobre el led, medimos eficaz y tenemos tenemos picos 3 Volt ?


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 7, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> el tester mide eficaz
> 
> conclusion mia XD! :  tenemos alterna sobre el led, medimos eficaz y tenemos tenemos picos 3 Volt ?



Ojo que si medís una pila con el multimetro en alterna te va dar 3v, un osciloscopio te diría la posta


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 7, 2012)

tenes 





Eduardo dijo:


> No caballero, usted está midiendo bien.


 


Eduardo dijo:


> - Qué forma tiene la tensión sobre el led?


pulso de picos por encima del valor común


Eduardo dijo:


> - Qué es lo que mide el tester?


No hay tester que te valga eso se mide con un osciloscopio cualquier tester te va a medir erráticas o lo poco que interpreta en su poca exactitud a mediciones más puntuales

en pocas palabras y mal espresadas "El tester miente"


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 7, 2012)

ok, la nueva conclusion seria que: 

la tension sobre el led ( no es alterna ni continua) son pulsos de picos de 3 V o mas, y lo debemos medir con osciloscopio. ahora,, porque el toroide transforma la continua de la pila en pulsos de tension mas alta ?   ademas esto de conectar una bobina a continua es muy raro siempre escuche que se queman las bobinas y hay que conectarlas a tension alterna, para la continua las bobinas son un cortocircuito ,,, ya estoy mareado


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> ok, la nueva conclusion seria que:
> la tension sobre el led ( no es alterna ni continua) son pulsos de picos de 3 V o mas,


Ahora sí 

La forma de onda de la tensión sobre el led es esta (cuando el JT anda bien )







El valor máximo y el ancho dependen obviamente del tipo de led usado.

Ya en la gráfica se vé que debído a que los tiempos son diferentes el valor promedio de la señal va a ser menor que 2V. No aparece, pero lo que daba el simulador era 1.5V --> Lo que medías con el tester. Porque lo que mide un tester en la escala de CC es el *valor promedio*.

Incluso si cambiabas de led, iba a cambiar el máximo y el ancho pero a tester ibas a seguir midiendo 1.5V


> y lo debemos medir con osciloscopio.


Debemos usar osciloscopio porque nos dá información útil. Para que usar un tester si conocer el valor promedio no nos sirve para nada?  La culpa no es del instrumento sino del usuario 


> ahora,, porque el toroide transforma la continua de la pila en pulsos de tension mas alta ?


Y.... podemos decir que se debe a la ley de Faraday, aunque como aclarar, no aclara nada.
El problema que explicarlo no son dos renglones, hay que partir de que en extremos de una bobina se cumple que V = L dI/dt y entrar a analizar el circuito. 
Se complica más si la persona está en bola con lo que significa la relación anterior, entonces hay que pedirle que vaya a estudiar derivadas e integrales y después seguimos.


> ademas esto de conectar una bobina a continua es muy raro siempre escuche que se queman las bobinas y hay que conectarlas a tension alterna, para la continua las bobinas son un cortocircuito ,,, ya estoy mareado


Eso que tiene que ver? Se te está olvidando que donde hay tensión continua parejita es en la pila, no sobre los extremos de la bobina.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 7, 2012)

He leído la cuestión, y me surgió una pregunta un tánto ridícula: ¿Y qué pasaría si a la salida del Joule-Thief ponemos un rectificador de onda completa con cuatro diodos 1N4148 y filtramos? ¿Se convertiría la tensión en verdaderamente contínua? 

Ya no tengo mi joule thief, no sé dónde fué a parar, pero en cuanto pueda haré el experimento.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> He leído la cuestión, y me surgió una pregunta un tánto ridícula: ¿Y qué pasaría si a la salida del Joule-Thief ponemos un rectificador de onda completa con cuatro diodos 1N4148 y filtramos? ¿Se convertiría la tensión en verdaderamente contínua?


No podés hacer onda completa, podrás meter un puente de diodos, pero no te va a rectificar onda completa (no es tan sencillo el análisis).
Sí se puede media onda, y no es ningún descubrimiento usar ese oscilador o versiones mejoradas para elevadores de tensión internos de baja corriente.


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 7, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> No podés hacer onda completa, podrás meter un puente de diodos, pero no te va a rectificar onda completa (no es tan sencillo el análisis).
> Sí se puede media onda, y no es ningún descubrimiento usar ese oscilador o versiones mejoradas para elevadores de tensión internos de baja corriente.



No se si estoy tirando fruta pero no sería como el circuito de las picanas?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

Cuando dice esto “pulso de picos por encima del valor común” significa que la tensión no es continua sino que es un pulso elevado por encima de 0 esto invertido si la bobina esta polarizada de lo contrario no. Ahora porque continua si todos estamos hablando de pulsos??? En casos de amplificadores clase A se utiliza el mismo método solo que cuando se hablaba de ganancia este elevaba la señal y trabajaba entre 1,2V y 6V ¿Es alterna? SI ¿es continua? NO porque oscila entre los 1,2 y 6Volts 

Esto es en caso la bobina primaria en la del secundario se ve desde otra forma, siempre que no tomes como referencia la tensión 0 de la pila del circuito primario... ojo ahí!!!



Eduardo dijo:


> La culpa no es del instrumento sino del usuario



Como siempre nos decía nuestro profesor: La falla no es técnica es humana





Neodymio dijo:


> No se si estoy tirando fruta pero no sería como el circuito de las picanas?



Cuando genera el pulso SI después NO porque es amortiguado por el conjunto LC entre el capacitor y la bobina primaria del transformador.


----------



## aszul (Abr 8, 2012)

La verdad es que para poder comentar en este foro, primero arme el circuito y me desengañe.
!!!!REALMENTE FUNCIONA EXELENE!!!!! ni yo me lo sabia..
lo arme con un toroide y logre prender 5 leds de alto brillo,
despues experimente y conecte un pequeño tranformador y es como comentan, emite un sonido muy molesto, pero apenas audible... y prendi 18 leds.. de tener mas comprobaria si logro prender mas..


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 9, 2012)

Gracias Sr Eduardo por la explicacion 

lo molesto con otra pregunta, ¿se podrá conectar el joules thief a la salida de un pic ( la salida del pic de 5V reemplazaria a la pila) para alimentar a una carga de mas potencia ? por ejemplo un led de potencia.... o se quemaria  el pic? estoy tentado a hacer la prueba pero no quiero quemar el pic


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> ¿se podrá conectar el joules thief a la salida de un pic ( la salida del pic de 5V reemplazaria a la pila) para alimentar a una carga de mas potencia ?


No pibe, no se puede... El Joule Thief no roba energía aunque su nombre lo sugiera.

El sólo hecho de imaginar eso es un llamamiento a que agarres los libros.


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 9, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> Gracias Sr Eduardo por la explicacion
> 
> lo molesto con otra pregunta, ¿se podrá conectar el joules thief a la salida de un pic ( la salida del pic de 5V reemplazaria a la pila) para alimentar a una carga de mas potencia ? por ejemplo un led de potencia.... o se quemaria  el pic? estoy tentado a hacer la prueba pero no quiero quemar el pic



De mas voltaje querras decir, la potencia se mantiene constante en teoría, en realidad un poco menos porque el circuito es una carga tambien


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 10, 2012)

Ok gracias por las respuestas,entonces solo se conecta a una fuente,  es que este tipo de dudas son mis dudas existenciales, como por ejemplo , cuando usar un mosfet en lugar de un bipolar !! XD


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 10, 2012)

Mosfet en general se usan como conmutadores "switch, interruptores o como les llames" ya que son mas eficientes, por eso son muy usados en fuentes SMPS, los transistores se dejan para cosas mas "analogicas" amplificadores reguladores y esas cosas, tambien se pueden usar como conmutadores pero son menos eficientes, los transistores pueden soportar valores de voltaje "VCE" mucho mayores que los mosfet, por eso por ejemplo en las televisiones de TRC,el dispositivo que maneja el barrido vertical es una transistor, que si bien es menos "eficiente" puede manejar tremendos voltajes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

Buscando por mis libros encontré este circuito que es el mismo que un ladrón de julios (que yo le doy por nombre ladrón julien) decidí no armarlo con los materia que pedía eran un poco exquisitos para mi forma de encarar un proyecto por lo que lo traduje al método empírico y funciono fácilmente y con un buen resultado el mismo es tan simple como un Tr1, la resistencia, un transistor, pila y el diodo. Los detalle son aplicaciones mías porque la finalidad de este será una linterna de 3 led alimentado por una pila tipo D y el circuito en total consume 140mA el que se encuentra en la foto consume unos 50mA y es un led ultravioleta.  Los materiales fueron sacado de un monitor y un televisor antiguo como podrán ver use dos tipo de alambre diferente la primera un poco limitada para el uso con un led y la segunda ya reformado para los 3 led por eso este ultimo es un poco mas grueso, pero no se le quito ni se le agrego vueltas al núcleo ni el tipo de núcleo que no son mas que los Tr driver de la etapa horizontal que lo encontramos excitando el transistor de la misma etapa.



·	El led – 1300mC ulktravioleta  
·	Q1 – BC548
·	R1 – 2,7Kohm
·	Tr1 – transformador driver de monitor
·	Pila – 1volts 1,2volsts  a 1,5volts
·	Touch – tipo sapito 
·	Placa – 5Cm x 2,5Cm  
·	Cable – medio metro
·	Alambre 0.25mm 3 metros

El transformador Tr1 esta formado de 40 mas 60 vueltas sobre un tubo de ferrita 

Continuara me falta el diagrama...


----------



## zaiz (Abr 30, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> porque segun lo comentado en el foro deberia elevar a 3V,, !!  saludos



No sólo a 3V, sino a 5V!! (pico a pico) Te lo digo por experiencia, pues yo lo hice y lo medí. Aquí está mi post donde lo puse: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/611674/ _(estoy hablando de tensión de extremo a extremo de la oscilación.)
Y se mide de colector a tierra.
Mídelo con un osciloscopio.

(Nota: el joule thief trabaja para elevar de un voltaje contínuo a oscilacion de picos de mayor voltaje y no debe importar de qué fuente provenga, pues es un booster. Ahora, qué tanto lo eleve depende de la corriente que sea capaz de suministrar la fuente de donde se tome.)

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

la palabra que usas es *Vpp* y no necesitas un osciloscopio con un puente de diodos 1N4148 te alcanza para medir si para ti es el tipo de señal que se encuantra entre el emisor y el colector del circuito


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 2, 2012)

Hola
 Les dejo el circuito de lo que hice como mencione en el mensaje anterior la verdad es que cualquier transistor puede realizar este trabajo y como podrán ver no digo en ningún lado que este circuito consume menos todo lo contrario un led que consume unos 23mA a 3,2V al usar este circuito con una tensión de 1½ Volts el amperaje es de 50mA y los pico en el colector de transistor pueden llegar a 4,5 Vpp. Lo increíble es que si se le bobina una tercera bobina y se le coloca una guitarra y con una antena loop de radio AM se recepciona unos sonidos bastantes peculiares cuando tocamos la guitarra  

Atentamente, SSTC


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 19, 2013)

hola les traigo lo ultimo. sobre el *ladron de joule*

acá les dejo un vídeo muy bueno el circuito lo arme en segundos y también es excelente estuve como unas hora jugando con el  buscándoles muchas aplicaciones espero recopilarlas y subirlas para que vean.






aunque el primer vídeo que apareció fue el funcionamiento tras muchas insistencias el autor de vídeo subió el explicativo de como hizo para armarlo. 






Se que hay palabra como "amplificador de tensión" como cuando dice *toroide de ferrita* y en verdad es polvo de hierro...  

hay que entender que tuvo la mejor de las intenciones y aclaro desde un principio que el no sabe mucho que es una persona que con la edad que tiene quiere aprender y la verdad sorprende y mucho, por eso no tiene sentido aclarar cosas de como funciona


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 24, 2013)

*LISTO... solo propuse un circuito que ayude a entender que la energía no es gratis que todo se transforma. pero el hecho de que con una pila de 1.5V mueva un motor de 12V es un lindo tema*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola a todos , ese circuito es un "step-up" o elevador de  tensiõn y no la potencia. Como ja decia lo cientista Frances Lavoasier " !de nada se cria y nada se distroe , tudo se transforma! " .
! Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 24, 2013)

una cuestion:

el aparato ese "eleva" la tension, como han dicho a pulsos .
y si uso una pila gastada, pues los eleva.
pero entre que esta gastada y que ademas ese ladron le pide mas corriente por ser elevador de tension.

alguien probo una pila AA ya gastada ?? que si, funciona como han dicho...........pero cuanto tiempo ?? 
un ratito ??
un rato ??
un ratote ??

por que se supone la pila gastada ya no solo no llega en tension sino que siempre pense que en capacidad de almacenar energia estaba de ultima.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 24, 2013)

Es un circuito que puede (obviamente, el "puede" depende de lo bien hecho que esté) funcionar con hasta un poco menos de 1V.
Eso hace que con pilas casi muertas enciendas un led. Pero... por cuanto tiempo?  Porque si la pila *ya estaba* medio muerta no te va a servir de mucho.

A nivel práctico no sirve para nada, porque en una aplicación portatil interesan la autonomía y el tamaño, y como cuanto más eleves menos eficiencia hay --> Te conviene toda la vida una batería (elegida con criterio, se entiende).
Si fuera necesario una tensión muy alta para formarla con baterías, tampoco nos serviría. Porque se va a tener mas eficiencia y regulacion partiendo de 3.6V...6V...12V y un integrado específico.  


La única *verdadera* utilidad que tiene es didáctica por los elementos y conceptos que intervienen.
Curiosamente es la que menos se aprovecha, porque son muy pocos los que lo hacen y se interesan en comprender su funcionamiento. La mayoria se queda mirando la luz hipnotizados creyendo contento que de alguna manera están violando la termodinámica.



PD.  Yo mal llevado?  Noooo.


----------



## asherar (Ago 24, 2013)

Me hiciste acordar al golpe de ariete hidrodinámico. 
Parece que eleva el agua a mayor altura de la que circula, 
como si violara la conservación de la energía.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 24, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> E La mayoria se queda mirando la luz hipnotizados creyendo contento que de alguna manera están violando la termodinámica.
> .




es linda la lucesita


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 24, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Me hiciste acordar al golpe de ariete hidrodinámico.
> Parece que eleva el agua a mayor altura de la que circula,
> como si violara la conservación de la energía.



La "trampa" está en que solo una parte del agua que se aceleró en la tubería se eleva.

Me acuerdo que en uno de los viejos Manual del Ingeniero Hutte había un análisis. Y cuando no, los alemanes tenían otro sistema más eficiente y para mayores alturas que consistía en una especie de bomba centrífuga.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2013)

Una pregunta: ? por que  lo nonbre "ladrõn de Joules"? hasta onde yo se "Joules" es potencia calorifica dissipada por un resistor quando submetida a una corriente electrica. ? El ladrõn afanaria la caloria generada por tal resistor ?  y si ? o que hacaria con ese calor ? , ? quien lo conpraria ? eso a mi mas parece una celda Peltier. jajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 24, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Una pregunta: ? por que  lo nonbre "ladrõn de Joules"? hasta onde yo se "Joules" es potencia calorifica dissipada por un resistor quando submetida a una corriente electrica. ? El ladrõn afanaria la caloria generada por tal resistor ?  y si ? o que hacaria con ese calor ? , ? quien lo conpraria ? eso a mi mas parece una celda Peltier. jajajajaja.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Joule es la unidad de energía. 

El nombre se lo han puesto por su aparente resucitación de pilas que no daban mas. Como si robara energía.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 24, 2013)

Daniel, Joule es la unidad de medida como dices del calor pero tambien de la energía disipada, entregada o desarrollada.
Las lámparas de xenón de los flash se miden en Joules, y dan luz. Pero en estas entran otros conceptos de medición porque hay energía y tiempo en que se desarrolla, por eso no se miden en lúmenes.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2013)

Calor, trabajo y energía son la misma cosa y se mide en la misma unidad.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 28, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Calor, trabajo y energía son la misma cosa y se mide en la misma unidad.



 si claro  como tu digas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 29, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> si claro  como tu digas



Si, yo lo digo. Y todos los que saben de lo que hablan también lo dicen.

Energía; se mide en julios J
Trabajo; se mide en julios J
Calor; se mide en calorías y 1Cal=4,18J osea que Cal y J son lo mismo igual que W y CV y HP son lo mismo.
Se usa una unidad u otra por comodidad, igual que se puede usar el kWh en lugar del J, también es lo mismo.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 29, 2013)

Se pueden construir estos llamados "ladrones de Julios" para LEDs de potencia? No se alimentarían con 1.5V. Solo la idea de iluminar bien un LED de 10W con unos 6V... Claro que recalculando componentes.

Por otro lado: Calor y trabajo son maneras diversas de llamar a la Energía, dependiendo en la manera en que se encuentra la misma. Un ejemplo es un sistema con temperatura inicial T1, V1 y P1; de una u otra forma cambia su volumen, por ende su presión pero su temperatura sigue igual a T1. El hecho de que exista un cambio de volumen me dice que hay trabajo, por ende hay ΔP, y por consiguiente el sistema entrega calor al medio.... y sigue a la misma temperatura después del proceso. Calor no es solo temperatura.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 29, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Se pueden construir estos llamados "ladrones de Julios" para LEDs de potencia? No se alimentarían con 1.5V. Solo la idea de iluminar bien un LED de 10W con unos 6V... Claro que recalculando componentes.



No se puede. aclare que el máximo es 3 Watts si se va mas arriba se fuerza mucho la pila (y como veras probee con una pila tipo D)

alimente: un amplificador de PC, celular, cooler de 24V 700mW, radio de 6Vcc, radiograbador NO hay callo mal... pero son muchísimas las aplicaciones. siempre que sea de 3 Watts no se puede pasar de esa potencia.

y si usas 6V ya no es un ladrones de Julios ya en ese rango es una fuente switch CC/CC la idea es que sea de 1.5 como máximo  y mínimo de 500mV


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 29, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> y si usas 6V ya no es un ladrones de Julios ya en ese rango es una fuente switch CC/CC la idea es que sea de 1.5 como máximo  y mínimo de 500mV



Tienes razón, gracias por la aclaración.
Comento que realicé el montaje para probar lo del LED de 10W, utilicé un toroide de fuente de PC y un transistor de potencia 2N3055 ya que supuse que estropearía un típico 2N3904 o 2N2222. En efecto se calentaba, utilicé 5V a la entrada y en vez de resistencia de 1K utilicé un potenciómetro de 5K. El circuito operó sin problemas salvo que en efecto se calienta mucho el transistor, especialmente cuando se escucha oscilar el toroide (en un rango de resistencia del potenciómetro). Utilicé unas 30 espiras por bobina, quizás necesitaba más... quizás menos. Lo que si estoy seguro es que no es eficiente para estas potencias. 

Como dicen por ahí: "aunque sea sirvo de mal ejemplo"

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 29, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> utilicé 5V a la entrada y en vez de resistencia de 1K utilicé un potenciómetro de 5K. El circuito operó sin problemas salvo que en efecto se calienta mucho el transistor, especialmente cuando se escucha oscilar el toroide (en un rango de resistencia del potenciómetro). Utilicé unas 30 espiras por bobina, quizás necesitaba más... quizás menos. Lo que si estoy seguro es que no es eficiente para estas potencias.



lo de la temperatura es porque: o esta al limite la sobre tensión de apertura que esta entre el colector y el emisor o la tensión de la bobina de retro-alimentación sobrepasa la tensión o intensidad de la base del transistor.

el sonido es porque esta oscilando a la frecuencia audible y de seguro esta sobre saturado el núcleo prácticamente estas sacando energía de un parlante... 

de estos y miles errores aprendo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> ... Calor no es solo temperatura.



Calor y temperatura no son lo mismo aunque tengan relación, el calor se mide en J y la temperatura en K. Es lo mismo que corriente y tensión, no son lo mismo aunque estén relacionadas, la tensión se mide en V y la corriente en A.


En teoría se podrá hacer un Joles Thief de la potencia que se quiera, otra cosa es que sea conveniente. Si es poco eficiente para unos mW da lo mismo, pero para 10W ya se tira mucha energía además si tiene que obtener picos de corriente muy grandes una sola batería no los dará, y si pongo varias  en paralelo para que los de, mejor las pongo en serie y me ahorro el elevador.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 30, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Calor y temperatura no son lo mismo aunque tengan relación, el calor se mide en J y la temperatura en K. Es lo mismo que corriente y tensión, no son lo mismo aunque estén relacionadas, la tensión se mide en V y la corriente en A.


 Sí eso lo tengo claro, lo digo para la gente que lo puede confundir. La temperatura solo es una variable de un estado termodinámico, se necesita al menos otra variable para predecir la energía interna, entalpía o entropía de la sustancia en nuestro sistema de estudio. 

Lo del ladron de joules para 10W jejeje.  Bueno... no hay algo mas bonito en la electrónica que efectuar el experimento.


----------



## chepao (Ago 30, 2013)

yo lo hice, pero no me parecio!


----------



## asherar (Ago 30, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Calor y temperatura no son lo mismo aunque tengan relación, el calor se mide en J y la temperatura en K. Es lo mismo que corriente y tensión, no son lo mismo aunque estén relacionadas, la tensión se mide en V y la corriente en A.



Si vamos a ser extremadamente abundantes, la caloría es la unidad de calor, más utilizada en procesos térmicos, y el Joule es la unidad empleada para calcular el trabajo mecánico. 
(El calor específico por ejemplo, se encuentra tabulado en cal/gr/º , y no en J/gr/º). 
El equivalente mecánico del calor establece la  equivalencia energética entre los diferentes tipos de procesos térmicos y mecánicos: 

1 caloría = 4,186 Joules 

La discusión que queda ahora es si que sean equivalentes significa que sean lo mismo, pero en esa no me prendo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 31, 2013)

chepao dijo:


> yo lo hice, pero no me parecio!



   

hola, perdón no se entendió o sea que lo armaste. pero que no te pareció...QUE?? un poco corta tu acotación


----------



## DeepRepair (Oct 20, 2013)

hola amigos verán en calado los  transistores 2n3904 y el 2n2222 pero alo mucho me cargan un capacitor a 15 voltios con una pila de 1.5 voltios descargada quisiera sabe otro transistor que me de mas potencia mas voltios


----------



## opamp (Oct 20, 2013)

Y sobre los 15 que ya " robaste " le aplicas una etapa que eleve lo "obtenido" ; esta nueva etapa utiliza transistores de mayores voltajes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2013)

Claro , como te explica Opamp , podés poner un segundo ladron de julios para volver a elevar a partir de los 15 V , peeeerooooo , y siempre hay un pero , podés elevar tensión , pero no podés multiplicar potencia  , al contrario , vas a perder potencia calentando transistores 

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 21, 2013)

Amigo, la mejor solucion es aumentar la relacion de espiras del devanado. Claro, no siempre es posible el agregado.


----------



## DeepRepair (Oct 21, 2013)

intentare ponerle mas vueltas al toroide aver cuanto me carga


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola, estaba probando este circuito para usarlo como fuente elevadora para un panel solar de 0,9V, el asunto es que el circuito usan un MSP430, idealmente necesitaba los 3V pero el panel de 3V tambien cuesta 3 veces más  como no requiero mas que 50mA el de 0,9V 400mA me serviría (con lo que aquí es bastante soleado).
Bueno, quería algunos consejos para aumentar la corriente a eso y mínimo 5V para usar un regulador de voltaje, por ahora lo logré pero genera un ruido desesperante DX.


----------



## el anciano (Feb 8, 2014)

ilcapo dijo:


> hola! les comento que arme el joules thief , me enciende el led y funciona todo bien,,, pero mido con el voltimetro con y sin la carga y nunca encuentro donde se eleva la tension!  sobre el led tengo la misma tension que tiene la pila 1.5 V,, a lo mejor estoy midiendo mal????  porque segun lo comentado en el foro deberia elevar a 3V,, !!  saludos



Este circuito funciona perfectamente bien , ya lo he probado y con el típico circuito que hay en youtube, les invito a todos a que abran sus mentes y prueben esto se puede aùn mejorar, se que en nuestras clases de catedra,  cuando estudiaba electrónica siempre me enseñaron que un bobinado se comporta frente a la corriente continua (CC) como un simple cable. No era cierto (al menos si el bobinado está enrollado con un núcleo toroidal).

¿Cómo es posible que con una bobina alimentada por CC se consiga obtener AC  si en teoría no reacciona al paso de la corriente continua?  este concepto o por lo menos este circuito demuestra lo contrario,


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2014)

el anciano dijo:


> .....¿Cómo es posible que con una bobina alimentada por CC se consiga obtener AC  si en teoría no reacciona al paso de la corriente continua?  este concepto o por lo menos este circuito demuestra lo contrario,



  Claaaaaaaro....  Si el transistor está de adorno.


----------



## chclau (Feb 8, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Calor, trabajo y energía son la misma cosa y se mide en la misma unidad.



No me parece que sea asi, y al segundo principio de la termodinamica tampoco le parece que sea asi, creo yo.


----------



## el anciano (Feb 8, 2014)

Tavo dijo:


> He leído la cuestión, y me surgió una pregunta un tánto ridícula: ¿Y qué pasaría si a la salida del Joule-Thief ponemos un rectificador de onda completa con cuatro diodos 1N4148 y filtramos? ¿Se convertiría la tensión en verdaderamente contínua?
> 
> Ya no tengo mi joule thief, no sé dónde fué a parar, pero en cuanto pueda haré el experimento.
> 
> Saludos.



Tu lo has dicho maestro, jejej eso ser un valor de corriente continua,  pero solo ponle el puente de diodos y estos te servirán para cargar una batería re-cargable...

Saludos





chepao dijo:


> yo lo hice, pero no me parecio!




prueben y traten de optimizar el cxto, la experimentación merece la pena...yo lo probé con una pila de 1.5V y obtengo pulsos de hasta 120 voltios por supuesto sin carga, cuando le conecto un led, circula una corriente de 68mA con 7V medidos en el diodo led, buen brillo y no se quema...También coloque varios en paralelo y fue satisfactorio...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 9, 2014)

Eduardo dijo:


> Claaaaaaaro....  Si el transistor está de adorno.



se puede hacer mecánicamente  y el transistor estaría de adorno


----------



## el anciano (Feb 9, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> se puede hacer mecánicamente  y el transistor estaría de adorno




jajajajja     serà     ?   jajajaja


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 22, 2014)

Hola a todos, luego de revolver todo mi material de desguace (que tengo bastante)  encontré todas las piezas, pero que ironía….
Lo que no tengo es una pila agotada.
Fuera de eso, lo hice y  funciona (con una pila en buen estado), pero no suena (tal vez porque uno de los materiales del bobinado es cable telefónico).
Utilicé un PN2222 un capacitor de 2200mf por 25 v, un diodo 4004 y un toroide de filtro de fuente(9  espiras en el primario y 50 en el secundario), todo esto para encender un led blanco (3,3v por 20ma).

Utilicé un PN2222 un capacitor de 2200mf por 25 v, un diodo 4004 y un toroide de filtro de fuente (9  espiras en el primario y 50 en el secundario), todo esto para encender un led blanco (3,3v por 20ma).

Luego hice otro cambiando varias partes... un toroide más chico (aprox. la mitad del diámetro) con 10 espiras en el primario y 54 en el secundario.
Esta vez el transistor fue un 2N 3904 y el capacitor de 1200 mf por 16v...
No rinde igual que el primero, enciende el led pero con menos luminosidad.
En ambos casos la resistencia es de 1 k y debe ser de 1/8 de watt.
Pd: Sigo sin poner fotos porque no me gusta la estética del trabajo realizado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

pssssss la estetica es lo de menos si te genera satisfacción el trabajo realizado. *PPP*, sI generalmente  es mas empírico que otra cosa el *Joule Thief*. te va a dar millones de resultado uno mejores que otros te recomiendo un *2N3055* si bien no usa toda su potencia su factor de ganancia y perfecto manejo de la corriente de colector emisor te hace notar increíblemente la diferencia


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 23, 2014)

Hola SSTC, gracias por responder...
De hecho al que mejor funcionaba le cambié el transistor por otro 2N3904 y siguió funcionando muy bien, entonces al de menor rendimiento le cambié primero el capacitor por uno de 2200 mf 16 v y luego el toroide por uno más grande y en ambos casos no hubo mejoría.
Así que estoy sospechando de alguna falla en el transistor o en el led, ya que la diferencia con el primero en cuanto a capacitor es que el primero es de 25v y el otro 16v que es lo que recomiendan en el video de donde saque el modelo... no parece algo que pueda influir ¿o si?.....

PD: ¿La satisfacción?…. Teniendo en cuenta que salvo los leds todo es material de desguace y que hace dos meses no hubiera sabido ni como comenzar…..
Desde ya


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

yo termine usando el capacitor de *1000µF/16V* y le saque la resistencia que va a la base por un diodo *FR104* y en la base uso un tercio del bobinado para la realimentacion ( de 60 vueltas 20 la bobina feedback y las demás 40 son la de excitación)


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 23, 2014)

Me parece que de esos diodos tengo,  así que los busco y pruebo ¿El diodo Iría en la misma orientación que el que va al colector?
Aquí va un diagrama hecho en Paint... Primero hice el ladrón y luego el esquema



Mirando el esquema sospecho que va al revés del otro.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

asi coloque el diodo 

saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 23, 2014)

Tal cual, muchas gracias.


Por cierto...Si supiera Bill Gates No?


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2014)

Hola SSTC, la verdad que el FR104 hizo la diferencia , el segundo ladrón mejoro tanto que superó al primero y con el ánimo por el éxito obtenido hice un tercero, pero ya un poco más presentable.
Por cierto, encendí hasta 4 leds en paralelo y por ahora solo probé con 2 en serie y también funcionó cómodo.
Gracias por la ayuda.
Van fotos de los 2 primeros con un poco de vergüenza, el tercero tiene un aire vintage.
Eso se debe a que no he comenzado a diseñar placas  por ahora, pero de esos protoboard (conectores ide) tengo bastantes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2014)

te quedo muy bueno excelente idea la de los conectores *IDE* no lo pensé 

Ver el archivo adjunto 106124​
usas la lupa como yo para sacar foto 

si es una gran diferencia lo del diodo en la base... después tendrías que probar el que se bobina 40+60 vueltas ese creo que fue el mas fuerte que hice... el ultimo que arme es para alimentar cosas a 12 volts, pero baja intensidad siempre respetando la potencia de trabajo claro esta, en el caso de la foto es un motor de 12V 150mA 

​
saludos y muy buen trabajo


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2014)

Hola, muchas gracias por el comentario…. lo de la lupa es producto de no tener una cámara  decente.
En cuanto el uso de los ide, vi como usaban los del cable como jack para los led, de ahí a usar los de la lectora para esto…. casi nada.
Por cierto excelente y  muy interesante tu proyecto de los 12v voy a ver que tengo por ahí. Habrás notado que todo es reciclado salvo los led (compré 100 hace 2 años) y aún lo que no se ve, ya que el estaño sale del chupador y se funde, luego un poco de estearina y listo.(para eso hay que tener un soldador potente que me hice con una lamparita bipin lo podes ver en you tube "soldador de estaño casero y barato")

Saludos.
Pd: me llama la atención las pocas espiras de tu toroide, yo al mío le puse 10 en el primario con un espesor de aprox 0,3mm y 50 de 0,2mm en el secundario.


----------



## el anciano (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola p p p  utiliza un Transistor Tip41C, pon una resistencia de base 20 ohmios, utiliza un toroide de esos amarillos que encuentras en las fuentes conmutadas, dale 30 vueltas al devanado grueso calibre 23 AWG y al devanado delgado dale 105 vueltas calibre 26 AWG, me fue bien con estas pruebas, haz las tuyas y comentas... 



p p p dijo:


> Hola a todos, luego de revolver todo mi material de desguace (que tengo bastante)  encontré todas las piezas, pero que ironía….
> Lo que no tengo es una pila agotada.
> Fuera de eso, lo hice y  funciona (con una pila en buen estado), pero no suena (tal vez porque uno de los materiales del bobinado es cable telefónico).
> Utilicé un PN2222 un capacitor de 2200mf por 25 v, un diodo 4004 y un toroide de filtro de fuente(9  espiras en el primario y 50 en el secundario), todo esto para encender un led blanco (3,3v por 20ma).
> ...





y no olvides poner una resistencia de bajo valor 220 ohmios para proteger a los leds, luego de hacer mediciones de corriente y voltaje en los leds baja la resistencia un poco màs... ha y me olvidaba que la bateria con la que realice pruebas estaba en 1V, los resultados fueron muy favorables...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 25, 2014)

> me llama la atención las pocas espiras de tu toroide



la idea es elevar la frecuencia para que tenga mejor resultado el diodo rápido, recuerda que estos diodo se hicieron para trabajar de cierta frecuencia para arriba (lo descubrí después de que probé y tuve mejores resultado)



para proteger los Led y si quieres conectarlos en serie. Puedes arma este circuito, técnicamente es lo mismo que el tuyo solo que tiene control de brillo y tiene un corriente constante que protege a los led en serie esta circuito es uno de los mejores 




​


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola SSTC, la prueba con 3 en serie resultó ajustada y con 4 definitivamente no es satisfactoria. Pero esto no me desalienta, ya que acabo de darme cuenta que la cosa es 9 en paralelo (ya diré para qué aunque es evidente) y estoy en hacer las pruebas para eso.

En cuanto a  el anciano, muchas gracias por tus instrucciones que además son muy detalladas (mayor motivo para agradecer) en estos momentos estoy en reducir todo de dimensiones para poderlo utilizar con las 9 en paralelo, de lograrlo, irán fotos.

Tanto el  2N3904 como el  2N2222 arrojaron buenos resultados hasta lo que fueron exigidos.
Así que por ahora haré pruebas referidas a cantidad de leds y luego de espiras.

A los dos digo muchísimas gracias por la ayuda y veré como ponerla en  práctica más adelante.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 26, 2014)

Me gustaría que esta cosa tuviera cálculos pero nunca encontré uno, además todon queda en no saber la permeabilidad del núcleo.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 26, 2014)

Si, como dijo SSTC *“El Joule Thief es más empírico que otra cosa”* lo que lo hace terreno favorable para quienes como yo son absolutamente nulos en teoría (hace menos de un mes que aprendí el código de colores de resistencias) y fuera de saber que es una conexión en paralelo, anti paralelo o serie no creas que sé mucho más.

Pero sé que debo armarme de la madre de las virtudes (la paciencia) que *cuando se aplica en algo que gusta, no es una carga, no genera muchas tensiones, y no ofrece resistencia.
*

Por cierto…..   tengo que ir a laburar.
Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, bueno, tuve algo de tiempo y pude comenzar a hacer pruebas, no sin antes tener que construir un ladrón más grande para tener la posibilidad de intercambiar piezas.
Van algunas fotos, con la prueba sobre 9 leds, luego comparado contra el anterior.
Debo destacar que en realidad no había ensamblado mi ladrón sobre un conector IDE,
sino de Floppy...... (nimiedades), este último está basado en un slot PCI.
 Lo que queda es miniaturizar el dispositivo para poderlo colocar en la linterna.


----------



## nuk (Abr 19, 2014)

Hola! 
_dejo lo que armare.. por ahora estoy con el toroide en mano  
esta en ingles pero es entendible... también pueden usar los substitutos de voz que deja poner youtube solo ponen traducir sub y listo!... así que los dejo_











fuente: http://rimstar.org/science_electronics_projects/joule_thief_power_cfl_with_jeannas_light_circuit.htm

_me pareció muy completo con respecto a "joule thief" _


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 19, 2014)

nuk dijo:


> Hola!
> me pareció muy completo con respecto a "joule thief"



Si es bueno  lo único que usa *3V*  por lo cual lo hace mas como una fuente elevadora en fin es mas de los mismo igual esta buena la idea de reciclar "las lampara de bajo consumo" 

Saludo *nuk* 

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## nuk (Abr 19, 2014)

gracias SSTC!
por ahora veré varias alternativas para luego decidir
este es otro que usa una bateria de 12V 4A... _supongo que logra obtener mas tiempo
de encendido_

​




_yo pienso usar estos Joule Thief como un sistema de emergencia para apagones...
no podre encender la TV pero.. por lo menos encenderé un par de lamparas de la casa
(lo mas prioritario como la cocina ...) por lo menos un par de horas (1 0 2 horas a lo mucho)

también para presumir durante los apagones _

saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 19, 2014)

exactamente *nuk* el problema radica en que la pendiente de subida de tensión para el *ladrón de joule* con una sola pila es que antes de que llegue a la tensión la resistencia de la carga no permite que llegue a tal umbral de trabajo me paso con el motor de 12Vcc. Por lo que tuve que bajar la capacidad de dicho capasitor... 

Saludo y si sigue así tal vez consigas un proyecto que se parece, pero cambia el nombre,que es el cual estoy trabajando solo que quiero que los componentes lo puedan encontrar todos los FOROS


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 3, 2014)

Aquí les dejo el *corriente constante* donde mas arriba deje* el diagrama*, como podrán ver en esta caso en vez de colocar los led en paralelo se colocan en serie es por una cuestión de intensidad, pero el consumo es el mismo lo único que tiene como beneficio es que no queme los led por sobretensione que provienen de las bobina o sea seria mas que nada para proteger el LED

*LARGA vida al LED *










esos pies son de mi propiedad 

Saludos Atte *SSTC*

posdata: *NUK* ¿Probaste esos circuitos para tener datos? seguiré con ese que enciende la *lampara bajo consumo*. Tengo los materiales que me sobraron de una reparación


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 9, 2014)

Bueno este no me funciono en algo estoy fallando 

supuestamente la bobina va a emisor.. 



O sea no se si le estoy errando con el diagrama porque teóricamente funciona el circuito o sea en teoría, pero en la practica nada de nada 

alguien conoce este circuito ???


----------



## nuk (May 16, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> *NUK* ¿Probaste esos circuitos para tener datos? seguiré con ese que enciende la *lampara bajo consumo*. Tengo los materiales que me sobraron de una reparación



*hola SSTC* !_ disculpas por no pasar por aquí...  me distraje leyendo la arena _ 

por ahora recién voy probando el joule thief de "angelito"

video:






e probado con baterías de 1.2V / 2500mAh y la batería tiene ese ruido de alta frecuencia y calienta, junto con el potenciometro!  siempre y cuando le exija el máximo voltaje 
aunque aun así es audible en entornos silenciosos _ 

la frecuencia esta al rededor de 10Khz_
_en el video lo estoy alimentando con un transformador variable de 1.5V 800mA
(aun que al medir es de 2.2V a 2.5V)
_

aun estoy revisando el otro circuito que enciende lamparas ahorradoras ya bobine el núcleo
aunque... creo que hice mal usar alambre de cobre... en ves de cables, como lo realiza el autor

foto del bobinado:

​
_podre alimentarlo con 700V de ese joules thief con foco ahorrador?_
te iré contando como va el avance... por ahora solo tengo de esos tubos fluorescentes

PSD: estoy haciendo mediciones de consumo-hora también... lo que me da el ojimetro es maso menos
150mA por cada 3 segundos aproximadamente... pero no se... varia del estado de la batería

*saludos!*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2014)

Es raro que se caliente el pote 

SI creo que una de los tema esta en el uso de cable por alambre de cobre  en el caso de  Angelito uso un transistor*2N3055* esto es en el caso del anterior NO del segundo que estas armando  te quedo alucinante  

Saludos Atte *SSTC*









SSTC dijo:


> Bueno este no me funciono en algo estoy fallando
> 
> supuestamente la bobina va a emisor..
> 
> ...




Definitivamente el vídeo es un false LO note porque el usuario tiene como 6 circuitos todo en contra de las leyes naturales


----------



## yosimiro (May 16, 2014)

Hola SSTC, entre mis desguaces habituales he encontrado dos MJE3055T, uno tiene además estos números 520, y el otro 521, por lo que he visto me van a servir para el joules del Angelito, pero....¿alguna idea de que significa ese 52x?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Hola SSTC, entre mis desguaces habituales he encontrado dos MJE3055T, uno tiene además estos números 520, y el otro 521, por lo que he visto me van a servir para el joules del Angelito, pero....¿alguna idea de que significa ese 52x?



No, Ni idea a que se refieran pero no creo que tenga mucho que interesarnos tal detalle  este es el integrado que encontraste

http://hep.fi.infn.it/PAMELA/pdf/MJE3055.pdf


----------



## yosimiro (May 28, 2014)

Hola SSTC, en el joules con el BC547, (me leí el datasheet)
teniendo en cuenta el Vebo (6V), 
el collector current (100ma) ,
que la batería tiene 1,5V y la relación de espiras es 1 a 1 y se suma el voltaje del secundario al de la batería (1,5 + 1,5)
por lo tanto el voltaje de exitación será 3V 
restando 0,6(10% de Vebo) te quedan 2,4v
y se divide por el collector current
2,4V  / 0,010A = 240 ohms
100k de la resistencia...¿no será demasiado?
Tal vez hay algo que no tengo en cuenta, pero con probar...
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 29, 2014)

Si te refieres a este 

Ver el archivo adjunto 109961

aclare en rojo *PPP*, y dije que era falso que no anda, es una nabo que sube video de energy testa energy y que quiere hacer una *aparato* tan grandote como él (que agradesca que en este foro no puedo insultar)


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 4, 2014)

Ejemplo muy sencillo y didáctico para quienes como yo tienen escasos conocimientos y aún no se animan...ahora no hay excusas




Saludos.


----------



## Saso1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hola, pasaria fotos pero no las he tomado hice un Joule thief, siguiendo el esquema tipico(que esta al principio del tema) usando un toroide de CFL, y 10 vueltas, bobinados ambos al mismo tiempo.
Use el transistor 2SD1275A(pegaria el link pero no me lo permite por ser nuevo) el cual se supone va a 2A, es del tipo Q por lo que su Hfe-2 va de 2000 a 5000.
En efecto todo bien, enciende los leds que le ponga pero tengo el problema de que me da muy poca corriente(37ma en corto), no importa el tamaño de la bateria usada o que tan nueva este, el resultado es el mismo, con 1 led conectado apenas alcanzo a medir 6ma 
Alguien sabria en que estoy fallando?
PD:La resistencia de la base es de 12,5omh calculada asi: 1,5v+1,5v=3v-0,5v(voltaje en la base del transistor, el 0.5 es lo que requiere el transistor entre base y emisor para funcionar), ya que la corriente en el colector es 2A, Ib es el 10% de esta en saturación segun lo que lei, o sea 200ma.
Entonces 2,5v/0,2A=12,5Omh
Uso una resistencia variable que voy midiendo con el multimetro hasta llegar al valor deseado.
*EDIT:* Agrego fotos


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 22, 2014)

Mientras esperas a subir fotos (muy util para que te ayuden), prueba aumentar el número de espiras del toroide y si puedes también la relación, comienza duplicando las espiras en el "secundario".
Saludos.


----------



## Saso1 (Jun 22, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Mientras esperas a subir fotos (muy util para que te ayuden), prueba aumentar el número de espiras del toroide y si puedes también la relación, comienza duplicando las espiras en el "secundario".
> Saludos.


Ya he agregado las fotos , son los leds de la tipica lampara de emergencia que trabaja con 4 pilas AA, son 3leds en paralelo, en unas fotos estan conectados a 6v con algo mediante 2 pilas AA y una pila de litio algo gastada(solo tiene la utilidad de elevar el voltaje para la prueba) como trabajan a 3v me vale para simular el voltaje de 4 pilas en si(1,5v+1,5v+3v), van bien aunque calientan muy pero muy ligeramente(de hecho la lampara tiene una resistencia interna para evitar esto de 46,5Ω si no me falla la memoria, para trabajar a 73ma y 3,4v o bien 77ma a 3,6v)
Voy a ir haciendo el nuevo bobinado a ver que tal va.
EDIT:Haciendo pruebas con un condensador, en un descuido se desconectaron los leds y en lo que tarde en reconectarlos(apenas segundos) este ya habia alcanzado 11v y los quemo


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 24, 2014)

A no desalentarse, un par leds no deben ser obstáculo, a mí me fue peor, ya que si bién no quemé leds, hice pelota 5 o 6 transistores entre IN3904, e IN2222, que son más caros.
Puedes usar cualquier  tipo de led, incluso reciclarlos de todo tipo de artefacto.
Una vez sacadas conclusiones, puedes usar los leds que finalmente deseas.


----------



## Saso1 (Jun 24, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> A no desalentarse, un par leds no deben ser obstáculo, a mí me fue peor, ya que si bién no quemé leds, hice pelota 5 o 6 transistores entre IN3904, e IN2222, que son más caros.
> Puedes usar cualquier  tipo de led, incluso reciclarlos de todo tipo de artefacto.
> Una vez sacadas conclusiones, puedes usar los leds que finalmente deseas.


Gracias compañero, conclui que era el transistor, dado que compre un TIP41C el cual aguanta 6A(recomendado por el anciano mas arriba) pues no tenia mas transistores para probar, con este me ha ido mejor, usando leds verdes super antiguos sacados de una lectora VHS, ahí va una foto 
Me pedi unos leds blancos que me llegan el jueves si eso, esta vez ire con cuidado.
Estuve por comprar el 2N3055 pero antes queria probar bien el TIP41C y de momento va bien, ahora mismo estoy cargando una bateria de 9v con el circuito(diodo rectificador 1N4007 conectado a un capacitador, de ahí a la bateria)
PD:con el anterior transistor llegaba a unos 27ma en corto, con este se va de escala el multimetro(mas de 200).
EDIT:


nuk dijo:


> *hola SSTC* !_ disculpas por no pasar por aquí...  me distraje leyendo la arena _
> 
> por ahora recién voy probando el joule thief de "angelito"...



Hola Nuk, que transistor usaste?si no es molestia, imagino que al ser el JT de Angelito usaste 1m de cable para el secundario y 30cm para el primario(mas algunos cm para las puntas) no?


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 24, 2014)

Aparentemente, influye favorablemente el que haya muchas espiras, y que también haya una relación de más de 1 a 3, yo tengo varios toroides con distintas relaciones, incluso tengo uno de 20 de 03mm y 100 de 02mm.
Sin embargo, tengo entendido que al tener pocas se eleva la frecuencia de oscilación, y transistores como el IN3904, funcionan mejor.
Estas pruebas no las hice, lo que si hice fue probar una bobina de choque de un televisor, y funcionó muy bien.


----------



## Saso1 (Jun 24, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Aparentemente, influye favorablemente el que haya muchas espiras, y que también haya una relación de más de 1 a 3, yo tengo varios toroides con distintas relaciones, incluso tengo uno de 20 de 03mm y 100 de 02mm.
> Sin embargo, tengo entendido que al tener pocas se eleva la frecuencia de oscilación, y transistores como el IN3904, funcionan mejor.
> Estas pruebas no las hice, lo que si hice fue probar una bobina de choque de un televisor, y funcionó muy bien.


Yo he probado varias relaciones, al final lo unico que me quedo claro es que a menos espiras(en ambos lados, asi sea una relacion 1:1) la corriente aumentaba, ahora mismo uso el 40+60 que fue el mas fuerte de otro usuario por aqui, es una relacion 2:3, segun entendi la bobina de choque es 1:1 pero eso si, con muchas espiras, sospecho que lo que ocurre ahí es que puede contener un campo magnetico mayor, tengo una tarjeta de un lector dvd dañado con una de esas, mañana la saco para hacer pruebas.
Por cierto, los leds estan conectados en red, entonces me pregunto, es normal que si prendo(con multimetro en amperios de por medio) 2 leds en paralelo, marque 6ma(consumen muy poco) entonces muevo la punta de prueba a otros 2leds en paralelo(conectados en serie al otro par), y marca 3ma, esto ocurre por aquello de que duplico el voltaje entonces el amperaje se divide a la mitad para mantener la potencia, no?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 25, 2014)

Saso1 dijo:


> ahora mismo uso el 40+60 que fue el mas fuerte de otro usuario por aqui, es una relacion 2:3, segun entendi  2 leds en paralelo, marque 6ma(consumen muy poco) entonces muevo la punta de prueba a otros 2leds en paralelo(conectados en serie al otro par), y marca 3ma, esto ocurre por aquello de que duplico el voltaje entonces el amperaje se divide a la mitad para mantener la potencia, no?



No ahí no se mide la corriente de led porque el tester mismo esta sometido a una corriente alterna que no podrá interpretar y tira valores erráticos.. para que tengas un valor exacto mide la salida de la pila o sea en el positivo veras que te marca *40mA* en el caso de un solo led. Recuerda que la relación potencia en la ley de ohm no puede ser quebrantada 

El 40+60 es el mas potente en tanto alimentación para led no para otras cargas  y te refieres a este clasico: (esquema)


----------



## Saso1 (Jun 25, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> No ahí no se mide la corriente de led porque el tester mismo esta sometido a una corriente alterna que no podrá interpretar y tira valores erráticos.. para que tengas un valor exacto mide la salida de la pila o sea en el positivo veras que te marca *40mA* en el caso de un solo led. Recuerda que la relación potencia en la ley de ohm no puede ser quebrantada
> 
> El 40+60 es el mas potente en tanto alimentación para led no para otras cargas  y te refieres a este clasico: (esquema)
> ...


Entiendo, pero no tendría que ser menor la corriente en los leds?por aquello del consumo del circuito.
Otra cosa, conecto un diodo rectificador al colector y luego con este cargo un capacitador, el problema es que al conectarle los leds estos encienden por la carga, y luego se quedan apenas encendidos, es normal?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 25, 2014)

Saso1 dijo:


> Entiendo, pero no tendría que ser menor la corriente en los leds?por aquello del consumo del circuito.
> Otra cosa, conecto un diodo rectificador al colector y luego con este cargo un capacitador, el problema es que al conectarle los leds estos encienden por la carga, y luego se quedan apenas encendidos, es normal?



Si de hecho anda por los 20mA quizás menos.. Lo que esta pasando es que no esta entregando un buen potencial ademas la suma de los led equivalen a la caída de tensión por lo que cuando mas led le pongas se destribuiran. La energía los J tienen una potencia única la gente cree que por meterle led este los sigue alimentando, pero en verdad la energía se distribuyen entre todos


----------



## Saso1 (Jun 25, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Si de hecho anda por los 20mA quizás menos.. Lo que esta pasando es que no esta entregando un buen potencial ademas la suma de los led equivalen a la caída de tensión por lo que cuando mas led le pongas se destribuiran. La energía los J tienen una potencia única la gente cree que por meterle led este los sigue alimentando, pero en verdad la energía se distribuyen entre todos


Ya veo, entonces no iba en mal camino al conectar mis leds en red(por aquello de distribuir mejor la energia) ahora me pregunto, como puedo hacer que entregue un buen potencial?por ejemplo el de Angelito tenia amperaje como para encender el motor de un ventilador de 12v, y conectado a un capacitador.(Cuando cargo el capacitador con la salida da como resultado menos potencia, sigo sin saber por que :s)
Otra cosa, si por ejemplo enciendo un led, este recibe alrededor de 20ma(ok) entonces, al agregar otro en serie, este amperaje se mantiene?o baja por la subida de voltaje necesaria para encender los leds?
Saludos
EDIT: ya he probado con la bobina de choque, dando el resultado esperado, menos consumo, menos brillo(menos corriente vamos), relacion 1:1 evidentemente, por lo que creo que puedo concluir que si se busca una buena corriente, se deben poner pocas espiras(no mas de 10) y en relacion 1:1.
El viernes me llegan los leds!


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jul 18, 2014)

Hola a todos, hace tiempo largo atrás experimenté con esto y logré armar uno a ojo teniendo varios diseños de referencia. La cosa es que anduvo bien, pero no logra encender más de 1 led de potencia, ahora si le coloco rojos difusos me tira 5 sin problemas, por lo visto no es suficiente para entregar energía decente (¬.¬)

​
Después de mucho leerrrrrrr y buscarle la 5ta pata al gato me decidí a no inventar la pólvora, si no copiarla y me decidí a desarmar íntegra mi linterna recargable (soy de Argentina y aquí figura por el importador como Charge-Lite RT-1000) pero en realidad su nombre real lo obtuve examinando el PCB y es John Lite JML2800LW...
​En fin la copié y rescaté lo que me interesaba "la parte del joule" lo demás es cargador para la batería de Ni-Cd 1,2v 600mA.
Tengo hasta la bobina que la desarmé y volví a bobinar, pero mi imitación no funciona, en vez de entregarme a la salida 3,98v me entrega 0,8v o_o'
​el tema es que el transistor es SMD y solo tiene escrito B8530 40139 -.-' en fin sacando conclusiones me juego a que es NPN y creí que funcionaría un BC547 ya que a la salida con 5 led’s blancos circulan 50mA (lo mismo que a la entrada, solo funciona de doblador de tensión llevando los 1,2 a 3,98) en fin esos son los datos que recolecté de mis pruebas...
Estas linternas son buenas para experimentar con ellas ya que tienen un excelente rendimiento y autonomía, hasta la probé con pilas alcalinas agotadas y alumbra como LPM.

Un led tiene una vida útil de 10 años funcionando hasta quemarse, siempre y cuando se le limite la corriente al valor correcto o menor. Ej.: Si es de 30mA, suministrarle 25 o 28mA. ¿Cómo se hacen los cálculos para obtener el rendimiento ideal sin quemar el led a corto plazo? Siempre y cuando se sepa que corriente consuma.

De la versión que armé no encontré nada igual en mis carpetas, ni direcciones web, creo que lo hice por mi cuenta luego de sacar conclusiones y marearme con múltiples versiones; Que para ser primer proyecto me motivó mucho encender el led con tan solo 0.15 voltios de una AA.

Mi idea es promover consciencia en cuanto a reciclado para contribuir al medioambiente, hacer circuitos de balizas de unos 5 a 7 led’s para bicicletas. De esa forma se contribuye a volver a reutilizar baterías muertas y se desechan menos cantidad.
¿Contaminarán menos dichas baterías, luego de sacarles más jugo de lo habitual?

PD: El circuito posterior no importa que sea con led's difusos, me preocupa el delantero porque debe alumbrar el camino por ejemplo si salimos a la ruta a correr por la noche.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hola 

Hay un oscilador con un solo inductor, pero creo que el *B8530* no es un transistor exactamente no lo tengo visto por eso no te puedo comentar tanto.

por el momento saludo buen trabajo.


----------



## Saso1 (Jul 18, 2014)

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola a todos, hace tiempo largo atrás experimenté con esto y logré armar uno a ojo teniendo varios diseños de referencia. La cosa es que anduvo bien, pero no logra encender más de 1 led de potencia, ahora si le coloco rojos difusos me tira 5 sin problemas, por lo visto no es suficiente para entregar energía decente.....


Probaste sacar unos cables a tu circuito, y "conectarlos" al transistor SMD? para no tener que desoldarlo, es decir fija todo el resto del circuito, y arreglatelas para contactar esos 3 cables al transistor, porque tal vez sea eso.
Sobre el reciclaje, me parece buena iniciativa, pero tambien valdria la pena informar a la gente sobre lugares a donde llevar estas pilas una vez esten totalmente descargadas para ser procesadas 
Yo actualmente estoy haciendo un joule thief de alto voltaje es el circuito para encender cfl's , voy por 342 vueltas sobre un toroide de motherboard.
EDIT:
Lo que dice SSTC es muy valido, acabo de recordar que existen circuitos integrados que minimizan el joule thief, el problema es que los venden al mayor y en cantidades industriales, ademas, no incluyen la inductancia por ser "aparatosa", lo que explica que solo haya una!Si consigo la informacion la publico.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jul 19, 2014)

Saso1 dijo:


> Sobre el reciclaje, me parece buena iniciativa, pero tambien valdria la pena informar a la gente sobre lugares a donde llevar estas pilas una vez esten totalmente descargadas para ser procesadas


Una vez que ya no sirven para nada se llevan a cualquier comercio y se depositan en una caja, luego pasa personal municipal y las retira, según tengo entendido las entierran en cemento cuando hacen obras públicas para que no queden expuestas a la intemperie y contaminen las napas.

Agrego foto de los led's de la linterna, son 5 en paralelo.



Y una imagen de la bobina reciclada de una fuente atx, que es exactamente igual. 
Son esos carretes de ferrite verticales con forma de capacitor radial.

​




SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Hay un oscilador con un solo inductor, pero creo que el *B8530* no es un transistor exactamente no lo tengo visto por eso no te puedo comentar tanto.
> 
> por el momento saludo buen trabajo.


Yo me he cansado de buscar por muchas páginas de incluso fabricantes y nada de rastros sobre ese código.



Saso1 dijo:


> Probaste sacar unos cables a tu circuito, y "conectarlos" al transistor SMD? para no tener que desoldarlo, es decir fija todo el resto del circuito, y arreglatelas para contactar esos 3 cables al transistor, porque tal vez sea eso.
> 
> Yo actualmente estoy haciendo un joule thief de alto voltaje es el circuito para encender cfl's, voy por 342 vueltas sobre un toroide de motherboard.
> EDIT:
> Lo que dice SSTC es muy valido, acabo de recordar que existen circuitos integrados que minimizan el joule thief, el problema es que los venden al mayor y en cantidades industriales, ademas, no incluyen la inductancia por ser "aparatosa", lo que explica que solo haya una!Si consigo la informacion la publico.


No he probado sobre la linterna, funciona bien y ya le tengo cariño como para arriesgarme  jajaja
Cuando logre armar un circuito que me convenza con led's, quiero seguir con uno de alta tensión pero tipo bobina tesla que haga esto http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vt-a6atdU#t=76 reemplazando el trafo por un Joule, y en vez del motor un circuito oscilador con ¿un 555?


----------



## Saso1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Vi el video, y entendi el primer circuito con el interruptor con resorte...pero cuando pone la otra bateria y el motor me pierdo , me lo explicas?
Cuando acabe el joule thief de alto voltaje lo subo.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jul 19, 2014)

Saso1 dijo:


> Vi el video, y entendi el primer circuito con el interruptor con resorte...pero cuando pone la otra bateria y el motor me pierdo , me lo explicas?
> Cuando acabe el joule thief de alto voltaje lo subo.


Utiliza el motor con el engranaje para crear pulsos, porque no se puede elevar la tensión continua con un transformador como se haría en alterna. De la misma manera que lo hacía con el pulsador lo automatiza con el motor…


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jul 19, 2014)

Acabo de encontrar abandonada la protoboard 
y entre circuitos está montado el joule que nunca funcionó 
Pueden apreciar la famosa bobina.

Resumen de rendimiento de la linterna: 
Entrada, consumo de pila recargable 1,2v - 8mA 
Salida que alimenta los 5 led's 3,98v - 52mA 
Para estos valores primero medí entre la pila y la entrada, 
luego entre la salida y los led's.

Una persona que ha experimentado con estas cosas me ha dicho que no es necesario proteger los led's alimentados, ni prestar atención al voltaje de salida, puesto que solo son pulsos por lo que es imposible quemar dichos led's alimentados. ¿Esto es así o nada qué ver?
Me entra la duda porque la linterna tenía un resistor de 3,3 y yo al montaje le puse uno de 10.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 19, 2014)

No aporto nada nuevo, pero me parece que el que realizó este pibe y las pruebas que hace son dignas de ver.




Por cierto, es el mismo del ejemplo de que mostraste.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jul 19, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> No aporto nada nuevo, pero me parece que el que realizó este pibe y las pruebas que hace son dignas de ver.


¿No aportas nada nuevo? A ese video no lo había visto, y como en youtube todo se relaciona me llevó a otros videos…​




Este es medio infantil  pero explica perfectamente el funcionamiento.​




En comentarios de varios videos rescato:
Convienen los núcleos de ferrita “verdes” (el color indica material, importante)
o sea teóricamente son mejores, se los rescata de mothers (también diría de fuentes ATX).
Alambre para bobinar, reciclado de bobina de parlantes es buena opción.
Vueltas, conviene de 15 para arriba, nunca menos?
La frecuencia depende de un montón de cosas como el número de vueltas en el toroide, el tipo de transistor, el voltaje de la batería y cosas semejantes. 200 Khz está en el extremo superior, seguro. A veces, como con éste a los 14 Khz, se puede oír cantar, si usted tiene oídos agudos. De estos datos se refieren al clásico circuito con el 2N3904

Encontré estos datos solo por ver el video y escarbar  gracias *p p p*


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola gente, he comenzado a leerme el tema desde el principio, y voy comprendiendo poco a poco el funcionamiento  
gracias a *todos* por los grandes aportes que han hecho desde que inició este topic 

Les dejo algo relacionado con los primeros videos 





¿Se puede evitar el sonido de la bobina por la alta frecuencia?






¿Estos led's pueden llegar a ser de 60K, o es mucho y se muere la pila en segundos?






Seguiré leyendo :estudiando: y haciendo pequeñas pruebas a ver que sale, saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jul 24, 2014)

Aquí comparto otros videos más, hay varias pruebas que vale la pena ver.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 24, 2014)

Un vídeo de 40 minutos para mostrar un J que esta hechos por mil personas 

:loco:


----------



## analogico (Jul 29, 2014)

y las matematicas 
donde estan las matematicas

7 paginas de encender leds  en este hilo mas todos los otros temas
pero y las matematicas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 29, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> y las matematicas
> donde estan las matematicas
> 
> 7 paginas de encender leds  en este hilo mas todos los otros temas
> pero y las matematicas




tu eres bueno  hazla tu, da tu aporte al *FORO *


----------



## analogico (Jul 29, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> tu eres bueno  hazla tu, da tu aporte al *FORO *





quizas si lo simulamos 
se pueda hacer algo para descubrir las matematicas








descargar  simulacion de aca
http://madscientisthut.com/forum_php/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=3

lo malo  no se LTspice


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 1, 2015)

Interesante tema! para mi desde mi humilde idea es un simple oscilador de bloqueo solo que la salida esta en el colector y obtiene la energía como bien dicen, durante el corte del transistor, puede ser muy eficiente si. YO no rebobinaría un inductor, usaría el transformador EE de una lampara bajo consumo, o MEJOR aun usaría el mismo transformador Flyback de la fuente auxiliar de la fuente de PC, el cual tiene 2 bobinados (primario y feedback) de un lado y 2 bobinados con toma central en la salida, que fácilmente se pueden "separar" o usar en serie... y ademas puede trabajar en un rango de frecuencia MUY variable! 
Pd: también hay transformadores pequeños en los Drivers de tvs/monitores los cuales ya cuentan con un mínimo de 2 bobinados!
Saludos!


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 2, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Interesante tema! para mi desde mi humilde idea es un simple oscilador de bloqueo solo que la salida esta en el colector y obtiene la energía como bien dicen, durante el corte del transistor, puede ser muy eficiente si. YO no rebobinaría un inductor, usaría el transformador EE de una lampara bajo consumo, o MEJOR aun usaría el mismo transformador Flyback de la fuente auxiliar de la fuente de PC, el cual tiene 2 bobinados (primario y feedback) de un lado y 2 bobinados con toma central en la salida, que fácilmente se pueden "separar" o usar en serie... y ademas puede trabajar en un rango de frecuencia MUY variable!
> Pd: también hay transformadores pequeños en los Drivers de tvs/monitores los cuales ya cuentan con un mínimo de 2 bobinados!
> Saludos!


----------------------------------------------o------------------------------------------


Debieras tomarte un rato, hacer algún ejemplo, y postearlo.

Siempre es bienvenido *otro enfoque* que nos ayude a todos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 2, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------o------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Debieras tomarte un rato, hacer algún ejemplo, y postearlo.
> ...



detecto ley de mínimo esfuerzo 





shevchenko dijo:


> Interesante tema! para mi desde mi humilde idea es un simple oscilador de bloqueo solo que la salida esta en el colector y obtiene la energía como bien dicen, durante el corte del transistor, puede ser muy eficiente si. YO no rebobinaría un inductor, usaría el transformador EE de una lampara bajo consumo, o MEJOR aun usaría el mismo transformador Flyback de la fuente auxiliar de la fuente de PC, el cual tiene 2 bobinados (primario y feedback) de un lado y 2 bobinados con toma central en la salida, que fácilmente se pueden "separar" o usar en serie... y ademas puede trabajar en un rango de frecuencia MUY variable!
> Pd: también hay transformadores pequeños en los Drivers de tvs/monitores los cuales ya cuentan con un mínimo de 2 bobinados!
> Saludos!



hola ruso, correcto es un simple oscilador de bloqueo.. de mi opinión hay cosas que si y que no con respecto a los bobinados que ya vienen de fabrica. La que esta en filtro de linea de los monitores sirve solo se tiene que cruzar 2 de las 4 patitas y soldarlos y ya. Con respecto a la bobina de el driver de la etapa horizontal no sirve nunca lo hice oscilar, pero si hay mucho mas pro probar como la cantidad de transistores, 

saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 2, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> detecto ley de mínimo esfuerzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SSTC yo la intente usar, pero parece que ese nucleo responde una frecuencia muy justa, un poco mas o menos y el rendimiento... fue lo que me paso, el nucleo que filtra la red no se si serviria aunque por la "potencia" que se le intentara sacar creo que si! 

Intento con el transformadorcito Flyback de la fuente auxiliar y les cuento!


Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 2, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Intento con el transformadorcito Flyback de la fuente auxiliar y les cuento!
> Saludos!



Con eso puede que te vaya bien,,, hay uno que es con nucleo de aire pero tiene otro nombre  yo digo que con uno de inversor de monitor LCD vas a tener buen resultado


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 2, 2015)

arme uno con un toroide de pc, no me funciono, intente con el transformador de la fuentesita y tampoco... probé con un transformador driver horizontal con sus bobinados PERO usando un transistor horizontal y anduvo a la primera solo que no anda con 1.5 v con 3...

Listo! cambie el TrH por EL mosfet de la fuentesita, arranco a la primera, use un pote para la base por que lo enciende un poco "demasiado" fuerte... asi que ademas es... Regulable ....

Es un oscilador de bloqueo... solo que SIN la resistencia de alto valor, (normalmente 240 y 24 ohms... bueno saque la de 240.. y conecte directo, el esquema es el mismo, use un bobinado de Feedback o retroalimentacion para excitar la base del mosfet, y use otro bobinado como "Primario" y ya que estaba no conecte el led como "snubber" (jejeje) use OTRO bobinado lo cual lo hace aun mas eficiente solo hay que hacer 2 bobinados  (por ejemplo 20 vueltas feefback y 15 de primario -SI MENOS ASI la conmutacion nos da mejor resultados relación vueltas primario/secundario - y un SECUNDARIO a nuestra medida, incluso varios secundarios, estaba pensando en uno MUY grande para una pequeña lampara bajo consumo en desuso) 
usè un pote de 10k, uno de 5k andaría mejor incluso uno de 2k!! pero solo si se quiere hacer regulable algo que conviene si se usa una pila NUEVA y también si se usa una pila vieja que hay mucha diferencia!

Sobre QUE núcleo anduvo y cual no, no me queda claro ya que ademas del núcleo fui cambiando mosfet transistor y resistencias hasta que di en el punto...


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 3, 2015)

> Es un oscilador de bloqueo... solo que SIN la resistencia de alto valor, (normalmente 240 y 24 ohms... bueno saque la de 240.. y conecte directo, el esquema es el mismo, use un bobinado de Feedback o retroalimentacion para excitar la base del mosfet, y use otro bobinado como "Primario" y ya que estaba no conecte el led como "snubber" (jejeje) use OTRO bobinado lo cual lo hace aun mas eficiente solo hay que hacer 2 bobinados (por ejemplo 20 vueltas feefback y 15 de primario -SI MENOS ASI la conmutacion nos da mejor resultados relación vueltas primario/secundario - y un SECUNDARIO a nuestra medida, incluso varios secundarios, estaba pensando en uno MUY grande para una pequeña lampara bajo consumo en desuso)
> usè un pote de 10k, uno de 5k andaría mejor incluso uno de 2k!! pero solo si se quiere hacer regulable algo que conviene si se usa una pila NUEVA y también si se usa una pila vieja que hay mucha diferencia!
> 
> Sobre QUE núcleo anduvo y cual no, no me queda claro ya que ademas del núcleo fui cambiando mosfet transistor y resistencias hasta que di en el punto...


mis felicitaciones!!!
perooooo, no se que pensara mi amigo sstc....
creo que faltaria el diagrama final....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 3, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:


> mis felicitaciones!!!
> perooooo, no se que pensara mi amigo sstc....
> creo que faltaria el diagrama final....



lo mismo, "el diagrama". Estaba buscando la info para el, para que pueda bobinar una toroide 



*shevchenko* vos que tenes monitores reciclado como yo te puede servir este dato: las toroides cuando las bobinas así nunca me funcionaron en el caso del "Joule Thief" por lo que busque cable paralelo y que mejor que el que esta en lo monitores que va dese la placa mother a la TRC que suelen ser de 8 a 12 solo sacas 2 de los mismo cable cinta y eso al bobinarlo quedan parejito y alineados y créeme que vas a notar el cambio 

siempre bobinaba a galleta y nunca me funciono la toroide 



no puedo encontrar las fotos luego las subo


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 3, 2015)

Ese toroide fue lo ÚNICO que me funciono como driver para una half bridge, usando un uc3842, le tenia fe, lo tengo andando, mas tarde pongo el esquema!! y datos extra.
(desconecte el led y conecte el JT a 18v 1a hacia un ruido en alta frecuencia fuertisimo como un flyback o algo así, no pude medir esa tenciòn de salida pero era una chispita blanca tal vez unos 100v )


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 3, 2015)

Buenas! ahí les dejo el esquema y datos de componentes, como es la primera vez que NO uso el paint para dibujar el esquema quedo medio feo pero se "entiende" como siempre si no anda al ajustar el potenciometro al máximo, invertir el feedback! 
Probé con 4 leds de alta luminosidad (4 de un total de 225 Lúmenes) y los prendió a la primera, no con la máxima luminosidad claro  pero si rebobino el transformador podría ser!!
lo voy a usar para alimentar un 555 y unos leds estrobo que gastan muy poco, claro que no con una pila jeje  una batería de celular que esta mala 



SSTC dijo:


> *shevchenko* vos que tenes monitores reciclado como yo te puede servir este dato: las toroides cuando las bobinas así nunca me funcionaron en el caso del "Joule Thief" por lo que busque cable paralelo y que mejor que el que esta en lo monitores que va dese la placa mother a la TRC que suelen ser de 8 a 12 solo sacas 2 de los mismo cable cinta y eso al bobinarlo quedan parejito y alineados y créeme que vas a notar el cambio



Buenas SSTC se que cables decís son blandos y se acomodan mejor.... 
Los toroides verticales??? y dejas el bobinado que trae y bobinas arriba de la aislacion? parece buena idea ademas como tiene "gap" por asi decirlo puede administrar mucha energía durante el "corte" y si... son fáciles de bobinar...


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 3, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Buenas! ahí les dejo el esquema y datos de componentes, como es la primera vez que NO uso el paint para dibujar el esquema quedo medio feo pero se "entiende" como siempre si no anda al ajustar el potenciometro al máximo, invertir el feedback!
> Probé con 4 leds de alta luminosidad (4 de un total de 225 Lúmenes) y los prendió a la primera, no con la máxima luminosidad claro  pero si rebobino el transformador podría ser!!
> lo voy a usar para alimentar un 555 y unos leds estrobo que gastan muy poco, claro que no con una pila jeje  una batería de celular que esta mala


------------------------------------------o---------------------------------------------
Yo pensaba...
*Con el tiempo que invierte en las conmutadas...*
*Había que acicatearlo un poco nomás*.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 4, 2015)

Acaso... no es una conmutada 
jeje es interesante lo mucho que ofrece con tan poco primero que nada, otra cosa al parecer en alterna de alta frecuencia se necesita un poco menos para encenderlos, rectificado y filtrado obtenia entre 10 y 15volts, pero con una transformador de 18vcd 1a no los encendia... tenia que pasar a los -12v +12 de una fuente de pc (24v) y si encendian al maximo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 5, 2015)

no se que mosfet sera porque no encuentro nada con los códigos

*SA715
C5353*

o yo entendí mal y en verdad son transistores ¿?


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 5, 2015)

Hola SSTC Hay algunos fabricantes que Marcan sus dispositivos sin las primeras 2 cifras: *2S**SA715**2SC5353* saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 6, 2015)

Yo creí que que era un mosfet...
2SC5353 NTE Equvilent NTE2339 TRANSISTOR NPN SILICON 1100V IC=3A TO-220 FULL PACK TF=0.3US HIGH VOLTAGE HIGH SPEED

Probé con una bateria de celular, Funcionan al máximo los leds, conecte una lampara bajo consumo (solo el tubo) y apenas se ilumina en un costado... (faltan muuuchas vueltas a ese trafo para una lampara de esas -15watts-)



bueno le saque la resistencia... y en el emisor del transistor solo quedo el cable que va a la pila y la resistencia de 3.3k que va también a base, mejoro muchísimo, así que se tiene que armar sin la resistencia, sin el diodo en la base, incluso sin el potenciometro, ni esa resistencia de 3.3k 

mañana subo unas fotos!!

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 7, 2015)

No si me parecia :loco: solo no queria cortarte la inspiracion


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 16, 2015)

Las fotos que prometí.. un poco tarde.... saque la resistencia de emisor y la de base y mejoro mucho!
La base quedo conectada directamente al bobinado y emisor al Negativo de la pila!
Solo esos cambios...  
En una de las fotos se lo ve dentro del recipiente de una fotocelula! a su lado un led blanco común conectado a una batería de celular...


----------



## FrenouxDiego (Ene 28, 2015)

Hola a todos, les mostrare el mio:
El bobinado primario tiene 15 vueltas, el secundario bobine primero el secudario y luego el primqrio, use el transistor D13007K, la resistencia de 100Ω y capacitor de poliester en paralelo codigo “2A103J“ supongo que 10nF 100V con tolerancia de ± 5

Con el multimetro sin led marca de 2.5-14V sube y baja entre esos valores
Luego de un diodo 1N4148 y capacitor electrolitico de 4.7uF y 400V conecto el multimetro en alterna (sin los led) y marca 123.4  (parece que construi un doblador de voltaje) y 61V en continua
Cuando conecto los led (luego y antes del diodo y capacitor) y el voltaje cae a 3.3V en alterna como si se adaptara al consumo de los LEDs en cualquier prueva incluso con una bateria tipo D funciona lo mas bien y el transistor sigue frio
Dejo las fotos en los adjuntos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 10, 2015)

Hola, *Ruso* probaste hacer este?

yo me lo arme en minutos y lo estoy usando para medir flyback. No creerías las prestaciones que tiene.



​





saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 21, 2015)

No sé si el ruso lo hizo, pero yo acabo de hacerlo.
Pero está tardando 135 minutos en subir, no se si no se me corta la señal en el camino.
Respeté casi todo, solo que las espiras fueron 8 (las que van a la resistencia, y luego a la base) fué con cable del interior de un calefactor de cuarzo(casi un milímetro de espesor y un solo hilo),*** las otras 11  con cable telefónico 0,6 aprox.)
Voy avisando que no hay buena imagen, porque la webcam, se me apagaba cada vez que comenzaban las chispas, y tube miedo de cargármela.
Por eso enfoqué de lejos.
La chispa creo que llegó a los 2 cm.

Por ahora van imágenes, si se termina de subir el video, lo enlazo.



Lo alimenté con una fuente de partes recicladas (medía 13,25V)(transformador de 10V y pico, 4 IN4007, y capacitor de 3300mf por 25V(más vale que sobre y no que falte)



**[/B¿ Por qué 8 espiras? es lo que me daba el cable*


----------



## PHelectronica (Mar 4, 2015)

FrenouxDiego dijo:


> Hola a todos, les mostrare el mio:
> El bobinado primario tiene 15 vueltas, el secundario bobine primero el secudario y luego el primqrio, use el transistor D13007K, la resistencia de 100Ω y capacitor de poliester en paralelo codigo “2A103J“ supongo que 10nF 100V con tolerancia de ± 5
> 
> Con el multimetro sin led marca de 2.5-14V sube y baja entre esos valores
> ...



por que ladron de joulios? esto no es simplemente un inverter????


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2015)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladrón_de_julios

Es porque puede extraer energía de las baterías , que con otros circuitos ya no funcionan.


Nombre original *Joules Thief*

Y la característica principal, es la mínima cantidad de piezas que requiere.


----------



## PHelectronica (Mar 4, 2015)

no crei que funcionaria, lo acabo de probar esta muy interesante, un circuito resonante de extremo bajo costo. arranca a partir de 0.4V en unas horas publico resultados y un par de calculos saludos!


----------



## PHelectronica (Mar 4, 2015)

Bueno aca estan los resultados





 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2015)

Oka , asegurate de borrarle la parte final de la dirección que dice : &feature=youtu.be

Sinó no anda directo , ya lo hice yo 

Saludos  !


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 4, 2015)

Yo hice algunos cambios cuando jugaba con el "simple driver flyback" y llegue a buenos resultados, mas que nada que trabaje frió y dure buen tiempo, claro que no tan bien como el de usted SSTC.
 Voy a probar al pie de la letra a ver como anda, tengo unos 3 2n3055 2 para tal caso, Calienta mucho? (tengo uno con un 555 y un 555 con un bu132a) el original me acuerdo que podías hacer un asado sobre el disipador sin problemas.... y tenia la costumbre de apagar o romper las fuentes de pc a veces el negativo tenia alta tensión y cosas asi... recuerdo que me quemo una bonita fuente comprada nueva para ese proyecto, y tiempo después otra mas... es que no aprendo... yo le agregaba un contradiodo y un zener en la base, también se puede agregar un capacitor electrolitico en modo resonante (de alrededor de 100uf) y creo que el rendimiento baja muchisimo como la frecuencia, pero el arco es mucho mas grueso y derrite el cobre de los cables.... también calienta mas el Transistor.... recopilo unas imágenes/esquemas y fotos de los resultados de los "Joules" y similares (tengan paciencia eso si)


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2015)

PHelectronica dijo:


> Bueno aca estan los resultados
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QptI-HiGt9U
> 
> ...



En busca de la eficiencia, debieras hacer pruebas con *distintas relaciones de espiras*, te sorprenderán las tensiones a que puede llegar, con esa misma batería gastada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 6, 2015)

La idea de ese circuito en mi caso es usarlo como medidor de Flyback para saber si están bien las tensiones nunca busque un arco, pero si me imagino que con 12V y el transistor 2N3055 debe hacer un buen arco



hola



PHelectronica dijo:


> por que ladron de joulios? esto no es simplemente un inverter????



si en verdad a través de los año los circuitos a tomados distinto nombre que un multivibrador sea llamado flip-flop no es nada de otro mundo. En este caso es lo mismo solo que los detalles están en la pila y el famoso alimentar un led. _La idea original de un Julio es que con una pila encienda un Led cosa imposible si es directa._

saludo


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 6, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> La idea de ese circuito en mi caso es usarlo como medidor de Flyback para saber si están bien las tensiones nunca busque un arco,* pero si me imagino que con 12V y el transistor 2N3055 debe hacer un buen arco
> *




Yo lo hice, y con 12 volt, me dió un largo de arco, igual al conseguido con el ZVS, solo que en el del 2N3055 el arco es ruidoso,, irregular, y de hebras muy finas(*se ven varias juntas*).

En cambio en el ZVS y con 21,9V el arco es algo más definido (doble o triple de espesor) y aterciopelado, además de levantar mas temperatura(la punta de los electrodos comienza a brillar).

O sea que pára mi,consigue más tensión este.


----------



## PHelectronica (Mar 6, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> En busca de la eficiencia, debieras hacer pruebas con *distintas relaciones de espiras*, te sorprenderán las tensiones a que puede llegar, con esa misma batería gastada.



Si modificara la relación de espiras ya no sería un ladrón de julios el que especifica que la relación sea 1:1. He probado con diversos núcleos pero obviamente tal cual su frecuencia lo indica el núcleo que uso es el adecuado, de hecho es un siemens que está preparado para comunicaciones su dispersión es prácticamente nula, he probado cambiando la cantidad de espiras y el grosor del alambre pero el resultado que ven en mi video es el de mayor eficiencia.

Y su eficiencia apenas supero el 15%


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 6, 2015)

Al comienzo lo use para encender fluorescentes quemados, luego lo use para "detectar" los Flyback dañados, ahora lo uso Led Driver, pero para chispas suele andar muy bien!


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 6, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola, *Ruso* probaste hacer este?
> 
> yo me lo arme en minutos y lo estoy usando para medir flyback. No creerías las prestaciones que tiene.
> 
> ...



Hola SSTC recién lo arme y anda perfecto, lo probé con un transformadorcito de 18v 0.5a y el arco fue de 2 centímetros a la primera!

Si se usa solo el Núcleo del flyback y se rebobina un secundaria a conveniencia se lo puede usar para tubos fluorescentes o Leds, si no me equivoco este circuito suele ser eficiente en potencias bajas!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 30, 2015)

Estoy probando este nuevo *Joule Thief* 

quería probar la *Barra de Led* 

me arme una 5 y quería hacerlo con una *pila tipo D* y que sea portátil vamos a ver si esta ves termino el proyecto.


----------



## asherar (Mar 30, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Hola SSTC recién lo arme y anda perfecto, lo probé con un transformadorcito de 18v 0.5a y el arco fue de 2 centímetros a la primera!
> 
> Si se usa solo el Núcleo del flyback y se rebobina un secundaria a conveniencia se lo puede usar para tubos fluorescentes o Leds, si no me equivoco este circuito suele ser eficiente en potencias bajas!



En el primer enlace: 
Ver el archivo adjunto 124958

 ¿ qué significa la N en el 10N ?  
¿ Es acaso el ideograma de "espira" ?
Ver el archivo adjunto 124958


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 30, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ qué significa la N en el 10N ?
> ¿ Es acaso el ideograma de "espira" ?



Sip 

Yo uso el símbolo N ( numero de vueltas ) también puedes encontrar Z. La V no es valida porque significa Volts.







Saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2015)

Yo uso la B de . . .  "Buelteros"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 31, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo uso la B de . . .  "Buelteros"



aaahh!! pensé que era en honor a tu benditas obligaciones


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 31, 2015)

Te funciono bobinar tipo "galleta"!!
ami me funciono si, pero aun mejor usar un transformador driver... aunque a usted le esta andando bien!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 31, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Te funciono bobinar tipo "galleta"!!
> ami me funciono si, pero aun mejor usar un transformador driver... aunque a usted le esta andando bien!



Si te refiere a mi SIP

_Tiene que ver el tamaño del núcleo después te paso un proyecto para que lo pruebes por supuesto que todos tan invitados dado que lo subo acá y lo comparto con todo el *FORO*_ 

la mejor forma es bobinar con los cables que te vienen en las mangueras sacas una tirita de paralelos y con eso bobinas como los dioses  

te mando unas foticos 



saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 31, 2015)

Desde hace unos días me esta dando vueltas esta pregunta.

¿Se podrá homogeneizar el arco en estos drivers de pulsos?
Ver el archivo adjunto 124958

¿Y hacer que se parezcan más al del ZVS?


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 31, 2015)

mmmm no creo, tal vez en otra topologia que se le parezca, en el modo flybak el arco siempre es asi, incluso a frecuencia bien alta es finito.... se le puede agregar un capacitor resonante pero aun asi... el zvs es el Papá de los drivers, parecidos le siguen los que son Halfbridge (fuentes de pc) o los integrados que trabajan en PushPull y tambien usan 2 mosfets, es que ese rayito de las fyback se genera durante el corte del mosfet o transistor, en cambio el Royer (zvs) y los de 2 mosfets/tr  son de onda senoidal. Esto va en en el OTRO tema...


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 31, 2015)

Tal vez no me expresé bién, no quiero extenderlo ni engrosarlo, solo homogeneizarlo, o sea hacerlo menos caótico, menos ruidoso.
O sea igual de fino, pero un solo hilo, y no varios erráticos.
También pensé en un capacitor.
Por cierto, cuando puse 2 flybacks en serie *y con un ZVS*, el arco se duplicó, pero se volvió como el de este driver.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 31, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Tal vez no me expresé bién, no quiero extenderlo ni engrosarlo, solo homogeneizarlo, o sea hacerlo menos caótico, menos ruidoso.
> O sea igual de fino, pero un solo hilo, y no varios erráticos.
> También pensé en un capacitor.
> Por cierto, cuando puse 2 flybacks en serie *y con un ZVS*, el arco se duplicó, pero se volvió como el de este driver.



si lo hacer con estos flyback *SIp* 




, pero con triplicador o diodo *NOp*


----------



## PHelectronica (Mar 31, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Sip
> 
> Yo uso el símbolo N ( numero de vueltas ) también puedes encontrar Z. La V no es valida porque significa Volts.
> 
> ...



mmm creo que la Z es impedancia...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 1, 2015)

PHelectronica dijo:


> mmm creo que la Z es impedancia...



No en Ruso


----------



## javierxeon (Abr 28, 2015)

hace dias baje esta imagen de aqui pero ya no esta y quisiera me ayudaran a hacerla


----------



## Meta (Abr 28, 2015)

Flyback, en castellano, transformador lineal.


----------



## PHelectronica (Abr 28, 2015)

Meta dijo:


> Flyback, en castellano, transformador lineal.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...DST_Zeilentrafo.jpg/640px-DST_Zeilentrafo.jpg



Gracias ya somos 2


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 28, 2015)

javierxeon dijo:


> hace dias baje esta imagen de aqui pero ya no esta y quisiera me ayudaran a hacerla



Si sigues este video, no fallas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/921581/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 28, 2015)

javierxeon dijo:


> hace dias baje esta imagen de aqui pero ya no esta y quisiera me ayudaran a hacerla



NO sé, pero suena a FAKE

Ver el archivo adjunto 128916

Ni siquiera veo la fuente de alimentación   



*peeeeeero* si es una fuente donde hechas agua con cenisa y eso es de *Cesar*


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 28, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> NO sé, pero suena a FAKE
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 128916
> 
> Ni siquiera veo la fuente de alimentación



???? con ese "inductor" la fuente de alimentación es un bobinado abajo de la mesa.... 

Casi seguro!


----------



## Midnight777 (May 24, 2015)

Hola Amigos, hace un monton que no entraba al foro, son muy intersantes muchos de los circuitos, pero requieren muchos componentes, yo prefiero la simplicidad, y mas siendo que apenas conosco las bases de la electronica.

Resulta que desarme una linterna de una pila AAA, tenia un componente de tres patitas parecido a un transistor X6008 y una pequeña bobina de ferrita, aparte de eso solo tenia un LED de alto brillo, con el tester medi que entrega 9 voltios.

Por otra parte hace mucho me fabrique un probador casero de continuidad con 4 pilas tipo boton, un LED de alto brillo y un transistor darlington 557, lo hice super compacto, la idea era probar reles, fusibles, contactores, llaves y hasta diodos usando unicamente mis dedos para cerrar el circuito.

Antes de usar el darlington use dos transistores comunes sacados de una radio vieja en formacion darlington, lo curioso de ese circuito es que tambien me servia como detector de face inalambrico o buscapoco inductivo. Tambien se presento otro efecto curioso, mienstra lo contruia en la mesa, tenia el celular a pocos centimetros, cuando entraban las llamadas parpadeaba el LED con gran intensidad, me llamo la atencion porque no tenia los suficientes componentes como para que sucediera ese efecto.  

Ahora que las pilas tipo boton estan agotadas nuevamente no deseo volver a usarlas, quiciera que me digan si es posible combinar el ladron de joule con el buscapolo inductivo o probador de continuidad? 

Les dejo algunos circuitos, son iguales a los de las linterna que desarme y al buscapolo que arme.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2015)

Si es buscapolo NO se puede porque usas el transistor como amplificador de ganancia en el caso del joule lo usas como llave es distinto. Para medir continuidad SI como busca polo NO 

Lo del celular puede ser por la bobina es un oscilador no te olvides.

Saludos


----------



## Midnight777 (May 25, 2015)

No comprendi bien tu respuesta, el buscapolo inductivo y el probador de continuidad son la misma cosa. A mi me sirve para buscar la face a traves de la aislacion de los cables, en cambio cuando lo uso para probar continuidad uso mis dedos para cerrar el circuito.

La pregunta era si es posible usar el circuito del ladron de joule junto con el otro circuito para que con una sola pila AAA pueda tener un diminuto dispositivo para buscar face, probar continuidad y de paso tener un llavero linterna.

Lo del celular ocurrio sin usar bobinas, antenas, capacitores o cualquier otro componente, unicamente 4 pilas, 2 transistores comunes en formacion darlington y un led de alto brillo, no use nada mas, tengo un par de videos subidos en youtube pero lo posteare en la seccion que corresponda.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2015)

Midnight777 dijo:


> La pregunta era si es posible usar el circuito del ladron de joule junto con el otro circuito para que con una sola pila AAA pueda tener un diminuto dispositivo para buscar face, probar continuidad y de paso tener un llavero linterna.



NO

 a menos que controles la tensión de salida con un zener de 4V5


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 6, 2015)

y bueno, patentado y listo para venderse en forma de Gadget.

http://bit.ly/1F1s9Hy

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## jhonnsmith (Jun 18, 2015)

que tal Midnight777 no puedes dejar como conectaste el led el transistor la resistencia y la bobina porfavr


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2015)

.

Ver el archivo adjunto 129978


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 5, 2016)

Hola gente, tanto tiempo ¿cómo están?
Había abandonado la comu por tema de laburo y estudios, 
ahora que me tomo vacaciones regreso. 

Aquí #180 comencé con el primer circuito, funciona pero es pobre.

Después de varias pruebas armé otras bobinas, incluso la de 60/40
10 años para bobinar y no había grandes diferencias...

Terminé armando esto a ver que salía y funciona bastante bien.


















Hasta con 11 leds de 16k, 3.2V, 20mA. Tira.

Ahora con 18 de 5k, 2.2V, 20mA. llegamos justo 

≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈

Necesito una mano, quiero hacer un circuito intermitente con lo que ya tengo
(no quiero comprar nuevos leds, y tampoco me sirven los que vienen para ello).

La velocidad tiene que ser la misma de las luces de guiño de auto o moto,
ya que lo utilizaré para indicador vial.

Por ahí anda dando vueltas este.






¿Con agregarle a mí circuito la parte derecha del bc338 me funcionaría?

≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈

Y por último ¿hay algún fundamento de cálculos antes de construir esto?
O sea tamaño de núcleos de ferrite, relación de número de vueltas,
transistor a usar... VS corriente máxima a entregar y cantidad de leds máximo
que alimentará.

Aguardo comentarios, saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 5, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Y por último ¿hay algún fundamento de cálculos antes de construir esto?
> O sea tamaño de núcleos de ferrite, relación de número de vueltas,
> transistor a usar... VS corriente máxima a entregar y cantidad de leds máximo
> que alimentará.
> ...



Aquí hay algunos explicados de manera sencilla.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/893147/


----------



## asherar (Feb 5, 2016)

Tineiyer que inventa un cargador para el celu ... usa un cooler de pc y el "Joule Ladriii" ... 

"El funcionamiento es bastante sencillo. A partir de la energía cinética  del viento, el ventilador se pone en funcionamiento para *generar corriente* alterna, que luego será transforma en *corriente continua*  por el ladrón de julios. Este último permite amplificar el voltaje  generado por el gadget para poder cargar con total seguridad la *batería de ion-litio* de un smartphone al uso."

http://blogthinkbig.com/turbina-eolica-5-dolares-permite-cargar-smartphone-vas-bicicleta/

"Tal y como explica este joven inventor de 16 años, no se requieren  conocimientos previos de electrónica. Tan solo ganas y un poco de  paciencia para crear con poco dinero y recursos tu propio cargador  eólico para smartphones. ¿Te animas?"

Y daaaaaaaaaaaaleeeee ...


----------



## elgriego (Feb 5, 2016)

Tacatomon dijo:


> y bueno, patentado y listo para venderse en forma de Gadget.
> 
> http://bit.ly/1F1s9Hy
> 
> ¡Saludos al foro!.



Esto me hizo recordar,que hace algun tiempo,venian las pilas energizer y tambien las duracel con un probador incorporado,seguramente por razones de costos y poco interes del usuario dejaron de utilizarlo.


Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Feb 5, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Esto me hizo recordar,que hace algun tiempo,venian las pilas energizer y tambien las duracel con un probador incorporado,seguramente por razones de costos y poco interes del usuario dejaron de utilizarlo.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



No entiendo muy bien. En los comentarios del artículo le dan como para que tenga !!!


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 5, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Aquí hay algunos explicados de manera sencilla.



 Gracias, está bueno. Solo restaría saber la relación
al número de vueltas y tamaño de núcleos de toroides.

PD: Con el circuito de arriba, alimentando con 2 (dos) pilas en serie
el transistor se recalienta que quema los dedos, y los led's alumbran lo mismo
Esta prueba ha sido con 11 led's blancos en paralelo.

Dijo el chino del súper "no entiende, no entiende"

Igual tengan en cuenta que es un invento mío utilizar 14+14 
con un transistor BC337, siendo que para ese bobinado utilizan el 2N2222A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> La velocidad tiene que ser la misma de las luces de guiño de auto o moto, ya que lo utilizaré para indicador vial.


 
Dónde en realidad lo vas a usar , con que tensión de alimentación ?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 6, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dónde en realidad lo vas a usar , con que tensión de alimentación ?



Lo llevaré puesto, tipo un arnés. Mucho mejor que el chaleco reflectivo,
ya que cuando hay cortes de electricidad más que nada, no podemos vernos
entre ciclistas y peatones, salvo los que andan con celular 24hs se los ve de lejos.

Tengo armada una torta de led's blancos (11), otra de rojos (18),
y alimentaría otros amarillos (16). Estos últimos serían para posición / guiño.
Todos en paralelo!

Me gustaría alimentar todo con 1 AA, aunque ¿no creo que alcance?

Transistores a mano tengo BC337C, BC547B, 945, y los clásicos de las bajo consumo.
Por un lado la idea es utilizar lo que tengo a mano, por el otro para gastar a lo grande mejor
comprar todo hecho ¿no?

La mayoría del proyecto como soportes para led y demás es todo reciclado, 
al alcance de todo el mundo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2016)

Los comprados sin duda serán mas compactos  pero te perdés el gusto , la experiencia y el aprendizaje de hacerlo 


 No tenés una batería de celular buena  ?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 6, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los comprados sin duda serán mas compactos  pero te perdés el gusto , la experiencia y el aprendizaje de hacerlo
> 
> 
> No tenés una batería de celular buena  ?



No, ni siquiera una mala.

Igual la idea es utilizar las AA, AAA muertas para ahorrar dinero y cuidar más el medioambiente, de última utilizar recargables, que sabiéndolas cuidar duran años (la de la cámara de fotos ya tienen más de 2 años y siguen agarrando carga, son de 2900mA.

¿El circuito que hice sirve, se puede modificar, o me conviene hacer otro nuevo?

Toroides tengo muchos, y no tengo dramas en bobinarlos, tengo paciencia para ello.

Quiero ir directo a que funcione, porque lo necesito cuanto antes. El tema es que tengo varios diagramas, y en internet hay muchísimos más pero no sé cuál será mejor para mi caso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok, probá de ponerle un capacitor de 10 uF entre cátodo de 1N4148 y masa , y medile la tensión Vdc.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 6, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok, probá de ponerle un capacitor de 10 uF entre cátodo de 1N4148 y masa , y medile la tensión Vdc.



Sé que parece medio infantil agregar el dibujo, pero creo que ahorra mal entendidos.

1_ Medí la pila sola = 1.35V

2_ La salida del circuito en vacío = 6V, y luego cae a unos 5.35V

3_ El voltaje de un capacitor, en serie con un diodo. 
(puse 100uf * 25v, no tenía más parecido al de 10uf).

4_ Al tener conectado en serie el 1N4148 con un capacitor de 100uf * 25V,
La tensión de lectura en sus pines subía hasta unos 33.8V

5_ Medí voltaje de salida con led de carga:
Con water clear azul, la tensión bajaba a 1.04V;
Con difuso amarillo alto brillo (1200k) a 1.05V;
Y con difuso común rojo a 1.02V.
O sea al medir entre salida A&B con 1 led “x” consumiendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2016)

Probá 10 díodos blancos en serie , si no enciende , vas quitando


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 6, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá 10 díodos blancos en serie , si no enciende , vas quitando



No puede ser posible 
Ya no me quedan blancos, los utilicé todos.

Hace tiempo que monté la torta.





¿Cuál era tú idea? ¿Colocar de a 10 en serie, y luego estos grupos en paralelo?

También adjunto imagen de barras led, aún estoy experimentando 



Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2016)

Probá 10 verdes . . .


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 6, 2016)

Yo probe alimentar un pequeño semáforo con el ladrón (usando dos celdas solares de 0,9V en serie) usando como 20mA apenas elevaba el voltaje a 5V con mucha variación cuando hacia intermitente (use un MSP430 para controlarlo así que se regulaba a 3,6V).

El punto es que en ese anillo los LEDs van en paralelo (mala practica por cierto, no deben compartir una sola resistencia en paralelo), lo que demanda mas corriente y este circuito eleva el voltaje pero sacrifica corriente en el proceso. Lo ideal es ponerlos en serie, en esa ocasión estuvimos probando que tanto podia elevarse el voltaje y usamos varios LEDs, pero no recuerdo exactamente que tanto alcanzó, creo que como 15V no fue problema y encendimos varios LEDs en serie.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 7, 2016)

Me urgía unas luces LED para un árbol de navidad alimentado por batería, así que hice algo rápido. Un ladrón de julios con un transistor de mediana potencia, use un 2SD882 pero hubiera servido un TIP31. La configuración típica, sólo que el transformador bobine unas 16 vueltas con dos hilos pareados y el secundario le saque un cabo y continúe bobinando hasta completar 125 vueltas. En la vuelta 16 conecte el colector del transistor y en la 125 conecte un diodo FR156 a un condensador de 1uF 250V conectado a masa. En el terminal que une el diodo y el condensador puse 4 resistencias de 470ohm@1/4W conectadas y cada resistencia en serie a una ristra de 30 leds azules. En total 120 leds. En el condensador unos 90V, las resistencias calentaban algo pero sin quemar. Por la caída de voltaje en las resistencias, unos 5V, por cada LED pasaban 10mA, es decir, unos 30mW, por 120 leds, eso son 3,6W. 

La resistencia de base del transistor la puse de 4K7 ya que la que puse al principio de 6K8 al poner las 4 tiras no iluminaban fuerte cosa que solucione bajando la resistencia de base. No puse disipador en el transistor porque apenas se calentaba. La batería es una celda de litio de 3.7v tipo 18650 de unos 2200mAh, y a plena carga duraba entre 2 y 3 horas las luces iluminadas.

Los leds que use todos azules pero mediante fundas fluorescentes les cambie el color.

Una foto de como me quedó:



Siento no poner el esquema porque escribo desde el móvil.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 7, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá 10 verdes . . .


 
A esta te la debía, y al conseguir cap. de 10uf...



Ahora lo demás...







Ahí detallo el voltaje de salida de mi circuito al conectarle 9 verdes en serie, y luego 5.



Nuyel dijo:


> El punto es que en ese anillo los LEDs van en paralelo (mala practica por cierto, no deben compartir una sola resistencia en paralelo), lo que demanda mas corriente y este circuito eleva el voltaje pero sacrifica corriente en el proceso. Lo ideal es ponerlos en serie, en esa ocasión estuvimos probando que tanto podia elevarse el voltaje y usamos varios LEDs, pero no recuerdo exactamente que tanto alcanzó, creo que como 15V no fue problema y encendimos varios LEDs en serie.


 
¿Mala práctica? las linternas compradas vienen así y funcionan bien.
Resistencia para alimentar los led's en paralelo ¿cuál? yo no les pongo,
¿es realmente necesaria? me dijo un usuario que al no ser voltaje continuo, está demás
ya que es consumo extra, y sin ella los led's no se quemarán 



palurdo dijo:


> Me urgía unas luces LED para un árbol de navidad alimentado por batería, así que hice algo rápido. Un ladrón de julios con un transistor de mediana potencia, use un 2SD882 pero hubiera servido un TIP31.


 
Está bueno 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Con el calor de hoy me escapé al patio con los cacharros.

Armé el circuito completo de flash.

Me convenció más al colocar resistencia de 1.5k y 2 electrolíticos de 100uf en paralelo.

Igual me tiró 1.5 segundos apagado, 0.5 encendido. Aún me falta para alcanzar
la velocidad de un guiño de vehículo. Pero ya no sé qué componentes reemplazar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2016)

Poné un capacitor de 10 o 100 uF 33 V o mas entre cátodo del 1N4148 y masa , además del del oscilador.


----------



## edeni (Feb 7, 2016)

Amigo*,* en fisica la energia gratis no existe como dicen por ahi*,* si la pila puede almacenar x energia no se le puede sacar mas eso*,* quiere decir que si se aumenta la tension se va a reducir la corriente*,* es la unica forma de mantener la potencia ya que de no ser asi se estaria fabricando energia a partir de ??


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2016)

edeni dijo:


> Amigo*,* en fisica la energia gratis no existe como dicen por ahi*,* si la pila puede almacenar x energia no se le puede sacar mas eso*,* quiere decir que si se aumenta la tension se va a reducir la corriente*,* es la unica forma de mantener la potencia ya que de no ser asi se estaria fabricando energia a partir de ??



y cuanto es la potencia que puede entregar la pila ??


----------



## asherar (Feb 8, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> y cuanto es la potencia que puede entregar la pila ??



Ojo que lo que se conserva es la ENERGÍA en un intervalo determinado. O sea que se pueden 

DESCARGAR potencias ALTAS durante un tiempo CORTO ... después de:

CARGAR con potencias BAJAS durante tiempos LARGOS. 

Eeeeeeeeeehhh !!!

Ejemplo: 
En el circuito TEA (Exitación Transversa y presión Atmosférica) de un láser de Nitrógeno gaseoso (pulsado) 
se carga el capacitor principal con 1 Joule durante 1 segundo. La potencia de carga es de 1 Watt. 
La descarga eléctrica que "bombea" al láser dura 1 us (microsegundo) de modo que si toda la energía 
del capacitor se transfiere al láser, se excita el medio activo con una potencia de 1 MW. 
O sea que la potencia de bombeo es mucho mayor que la de carga. Lo que pasa es que no puede 
mantenerse en forma permanente. Eso además limita la repetitividad del circuito de excitación.

Ver: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TEA_laser


----------



## edeni (Feb 8, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> y cuanto es la potencia que puede entregar la pila ??



si te fijas en las recargables te dice la potencia  es mas  vienen clasificadas  seun esta potencia   por ejemplo  una sanyo de ni-mh 2500 es una pila que puede entregar 2500ma durante una  hora . eso es lo que dice la pila  en la realidad  no los da  se mueren antes de llegar  a ese tiempo  si queres  saber  realmente  cuanto puede  durarte  unapila de tal tipo y tal marca   colocale una carga de unos 100 ma y medi cuanto tiempo logra mantener la tesion estable  con esta carga  una vez que empiece a bajar la tension  ya se murio 
Eduardo


----------



## palurdo (Feb 8, 2016)

edeni dijo:


> si te fijas en las recargables te dice la potencia  es mas  vienen clasificadas  seun esta potencia   por ejemplo  una sanyo de ni-mh 2500 es una pila que puede entregar 2500ma durante una  hora . eso es lo que dice la pila  en la realidad  no los da  se mueren antes de llegar  a ese tiempo  si queres  saber  realmente  cuanto puede  durarte  unapila de tal tipo y tal marca   colocale una carga de unos 100 ma y medi cuanto tiempo logra mantener la tesion estable  con esta carga  una vez que empiece a bajar la tension  ya se murio
> Eduardo



2500mAh no es potencia ni energía, sino carga eléctrica, equivalente a 9000 C (culombios). La potencia se determina por la velocidad de las cargas para pasar de un potencial a otro en un instante de tiempo determinado, y la energía es el trabajo necesario para que se muevan dichas cargas durante un tiempo determinado. De hecho Wh SI que es energía.  Pero hay una diferencia entre energía almacenada y energía que puede proporcionar, debido entre otras cosas a las pérdidas por la resistencia interna ya que la energía perdida aumenta rápidamente con el cuadrado de la corriente de carga/descarga. Si la resistencia interna de la batería es pequeña, entonces podremos sacar mucha corriente aunque la carga (en Ah o C) de la batería sea poca.

 Una costumbre, a mi entender bastante mala, es asignar la corriente de carga o descarga como la carga o descarga máxima segura que admite la batería, es decir, por ejemplo si una batería de 1000mAh admite que se descarte a una corriente de 8A, aunque dure 5minutos, pues la batería esta capacitada para entregar 8 veces la corriente de su carga descargada en 1 hora, u 8C. Digo que es mala costumbre porque la letra C es una unidad de carga (culombio) aunque en baterías se use como multiplicador. Y por otro lado es un mal multiplicador ya que relaciona carga con corriente obviando el tiempo, es decir, que matemáticamente es un error, aunque el concepto sea sencillo: batería 1000mAh y corriente de carga máxima a 0.5C, es que su corriente máxima para cargarla es 500mA, si la cargas más rápida puede estropearse.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 8, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné un capacitor de 10 o 100 uF 33 V o mas entre cátodo del 1N4148 y masa , además del del oscilador.



Al abrir el circuito, la tensión en C1 es de 16,6Vdc.

Con el circuito completo:
Al colocar led rojo difuso, la tensión en sus pines es 1,4vdc, y en C1 obtengo 11,8vdc.
Al colocar led amarillo difuso alto brillo, la tensión en sus pines es 1,6vdc, y en C1 obtengo 12vdc.
Al colocar led azul WC, la tensión en sus pines es 2,4vdc, y en C1 obtengo 12,6vdc.

Para C2 me acerco más al tiempo real de guiño con 2 cap. 470uf en paralelo, por tanto unos 680uf creo que andarían… 



¿A este circuito se le podrán colgar varios led's en paralelo o serie? Digamos 16 

Igual, algo tengo que modificar porque tengo solo 0,5 segundos de encendido aprox.
Según mi oído por el sonido de los relays de coches, creo que son 1.5 encendido
y 0.5 segundos apagado. Si le erro corríjanme.

Gracias a todos por la asistencia, voy progresando.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 8, 2016)

> Ojo que lo que se conserva es la ENERGÍA en un intervalo determinado. O sea que se pueden DESCARGAR potencias ALTAS durante un tiempo CORTO



No te preocupes entiendo la debilidades del circuito presentado. No importa la potencia de la pila porque el núcleo no llega a conservar la energía necesaria.



> Pero hay una diferencia entre energía almacenada y energía que puede proporcionar



Ahora no estamos entendiendo  

No importa la pila sino el ladrón de joule, no entrega mas de *375mW* no mas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2016)

Al conectar en 12 V un solo led con resistencia limitadora , estás disipando el triple de potencia en la resistencia , poné 3 o 4 en serie + pequeña resistencia limitadora !

Cuantos leds podrá encender  ¿? . . .  Dios y el EMPIRISMO lo sabrán  , a probar


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 8, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al conectar en 12 V un solo led con resistencia limitadora , estás disipando el triple de potencia en la resistencia , poné 3 o 4 en serie + pequeña resistencia limitadora !
> 
> Cuantos leds podrá encender  ¿? . . .  Dios y el EMPIRISMO lo sabrán  , a probar



¿O sea que maté con esa pregunta, no existen cálculos para ello?
Creía que era como todo lo demás, que hay fórmulas como la ley de ohm,
o cuando se bobinan transformadores normales... 

Dejo video de las pruebas:






Led's en serie (10)

Con 1 la tensión de la carga es de 1,2 a 2,0vdc.
Con 2 la tensión de la carga es de 2,8 a 3,1vdc.
Con 3 la tensión de la carga es de 4,4 a 5,2vdc.
Con 4 la tensión de la carga es de 6,0 a 6,4vdc.

Con 5 la tensión de la carga es de 6,3 a 7,5vdc y sigue subiendo,
pero quedan tenuemente encendidos y no destellan jamás.

Los voltajes de x a x corresponden a voltaje de inicio, 
luego el final antes de destellar el/los led/s y repetir el ciclo.

No va, 4 led's es nada, necesito alimentar 16.
Aunque serían 8 por vez, equivalentes a las luces aviso de giro. 

PD: Resistencia limitadora en serie sigue con la original del circuito "47Ω"
¿Y si la quito?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> ¿O sea que maté con esa pregunta, no existen cálculos para ello?
> Creía que era como todo lo demás, que hay fórmulas como la ley de ohm,
> o cuando se bobinan transformadores normales...



Existen, pero no son tan sencillos como esos, necesitan parámetros extra que desconocés.
Por ejemplo: Corriente de saturación del núcleo, ganancia exacta del transistor en las condiciones de operación. La hFE de un transistor ni es constante ni es igual de un transistor a otro.  
En los cálculos se tienen en cuenta los valores limítes de esto y se dejan elementos de ajuste. En este caso es la resistencia de base del transistor que se modifica hasta que el brillo en los leds y el calentamiento del transistor son aceptables.

Si del núcleo no conocés nada, no hay nada que calcular. Solamente optimizar modificando la Rbase.



> Con 1 la tensión de la carga es de 1,2 a 2,0vdc.
> Con 2 la tensión de la carga es de 2,8 a 3,1vdc.
> Con 3 la tensión de la carga es de 4,4 a 5,2vdc.
> Con 4 la tensión de la carga es de 6,0 a 6,4vdc.
> ...



El circuito se comporta como una fuente de corriente pulsante que va perdiendo rendimiento a medida que subís la tensión.
Si querés más leds en serie hay que darle de comer al transistor --> bajá la Rbase.
Ojo que como también se va disparando la corriente no esperes maravillas. 



> PD: Resistencia limitadora en serie sigue con la original del circuito "47Ω"
> ¿Y si la quito?



Esa resistencia limitadora no sirva pa´na´, como tampoco ese circuito regulador como tampoco el diodo si ponés varios leds --> conecta los leds directo a CE del transistor. 


Otra cosa:   Entre la patética preferencia de la gente a las soluciones mágicas y los videos de youtube el Joule Thief se rodeó de una aureola de eficiencia energética que no tiene.

Eso sí, tiene tres virtudes:
- Funciona con tensiones muy bajas.
- Es hermosamente simple, chico y fácil de fabricar.
- Como entretenimiento electrónico es perfecto.

Pero, a la hora de necesitar una baliza portátil es importante otro factor: La autonomía.
De acuerdo al brillo de los leds será la potencia que necesitás y al tiempo deseado de funcionamiento la capacidad de batería (para esos leds)
Pasada la barrera práctica de lo que podés sacar a una pila de 1.5V (o recargable de 1.2V) vas a tener que pasar a varias pilas/recargables en serie o batería.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 9, 2016)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Entre la patética preferencia de la gente a las soluciones mágicas y los videos de youtube el Joule Thief se rodeó de una aureola de eficiencia energética que no tiene.



Eso es en parte cierto ya que el joule thief tiene varios problemas que hacen que su eficiencia sea pobre, del 50% o así, pero también es cierto que con pocas modificaciones se puede incrementar muchísimo la eficiencia, del 50 pasar a más del 80%, solucionando los problemas del Joule thief y al mismo tiempo añadiendo autorregulación al sistema (realimentación negativa).

Unas modificaciones muy eficientes estaban en una web ya desaparecida de internet, de un apasionado del Joule thief, quantsuff, y su amigo watson. Watson todavía tiene su blog en http://rustybolt.info/wordpress/ pero la única forma de encontrar la web de quantsuff es a través de archive.org (alguien deberia de hacer un mirror de esa web y colgarlo en internet antes de que desaparezca definitivamente)

http://www.electronics-lab.com/project/1-2v-led-flasher-joule-thief/
https://web.archive.org/web/20150218095517/http://quantsuff.com/LED2.htm


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 9, 2016)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...tiene tres virtudes:
> - Funciona con tensiones muy bajas.
> - Es hermosamente simple, chico y fácil de fabricar.
> - Como entretenimiento electrónico es perfecto.
> ...



Gracias por estas líneas  voy comprendiendo mejor, y ahora me es más fácil saber qué es lo que necesitaría.

Googleando rescaté esto, si hay algo mal y lo puedes corregir te lo agradecería.

*El circuito JT convencional tiene una eficiencia (Pout / Pin) de a lo sumo 60 a 70 por ciento, pero por lo general menos. Y esto es especialmente baja si la resistencia de CC del bobinado primario (conectado al colector) es mayor que una pequeña fracción de un ohmio. Si quieren reducir el consumo de corriente de la batería, aumentan la resistencia de 1k a 2.2k o incluso más.

El BC337 y 2N4401 son mejores opciones que el BC547 o 2N3904, que están muy limitados en su capacidad de corriente máxima.

Por encima, el uso de un transistor BC337 más adecuado para el papel. En 0.84V el LED está siendo brillante y la forma de onda saludable.

Toroides CFL funcionan, pero me he hecho bobinas JT satisfactorios desde 16 pies o 5 metros de cable telefónico enrollados alrededor de una célula AA, a continuación, retire la célula y atar la bobina con cinta o lazos de alambre.

Puse en el circuito a una batería AA de 1,5 V, y la salida a mi osciloscopio, y me dieron una sacudida eléctrica para ver pulsos de 52 V (máx.) que sale. Los pulsos eran aproximadamente 2 nos de ancho y 20 nos aparte, dando una producción de alrededor de 5,5 V RMS.*

Ahora voy a lo mío, tengo 2 tortas de led's, una blanca de 11 como faro delantero, y otra roja de 18 como faro trasero, ambos montados en paralelo, si de última no sería muy eficiente no me quedaría otra que modificar a series de no sé cuantos.

Estos deberían estar encendidos siempre; Ahora tengo 2 tandas más de 8 c/u correspondientes a luz de giro (guiño) que las encendería solo en el momento.

Creo que iría por el BC337, ahora tema bobina me da igual volver a bobinar si las que tengo no serían indicadas, tengo varios toroides de ferrita de distintos tamaños y calidades (me refiero a los colores, creo que las mejores son las azules/verdes según he leído).
También las hay al aire.

Tema tamaño de la bobina ¿influye mucho?
Me gustaría hacer todo reducido, pero si con ello sacrifico potencia no me queda otra
que hacer algo grande.

La idea de autonomía serían unas cuantas horas, digamos unas 4 mínimas.
Los led's deberían brillar con fuerza para ser visibles desde lejos, pero no
tanto como para estropearse.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2016)

Palurdo:  Las pérdidas del JT vienen principalmente por la Vcsat que si bien es baja, es comparable con la de la pila y durante la conmutación que no es todo lo abrupta que requiere algo de alto rendimiento. Algo que podés ver en los links que pasaste.

Una opción de mejora es con un núcleo saturable, pero implica conocer las características del núcleo y justamente la magia del JT es agarrar lo que se tenga a mano, darle vueltas mas o menos como decía la página y voila! enciende el led. 

La otra, es un circuito más elaborado... pero con con 1.2...1.5V de alimentación no podés hacer mucho, y si subís la tensión de alimentación... Pues usá un integrado tipo el mc34063 , que bien implementado te va a dar rendimientos superiores al 80%.





alex2040r dijo:


> ...
> Creo que iría por el BC337, ahora tema bobina me da igual volver a bobinar si las que tengo no serían indicadas, tengo varios toroides de ferrita de distintos tamaños y calidades (me refiero a los colores, creo que las mejores son las azules/verdes según he leído).
> También las hay al aire.
> Tema tamaño de la bobina ¿influye mucho?



Influye...  el circuito funciona dentro de márgenes amplios, pero siempre apuntando a lo que tenía el circuito publicado.
Mi auto funciona con nafta 93 a 97 octanos, pero si le pongo kerosene...




> Me gustaría hacer todo reducido, pero si con ello sacrifico potencia no me queda otra
> que hacer algo grande.
> La idea de autonomía serían unas cuantas horas, digamos unas 4 mínimas.
> Los led's deberían brillar con fuerza para ser visibles desde lejos, pero no
> tanto como para estropearse.


Pila chica == Poca autonomía ya sea que prenda el led el Joule Thief o el Espíritu Santo.

Sugerencia:  Pack recargable de NiCd y de regulador un MC34063.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 9, 2016)

Eduardo, si bien nada que objetar sobre lo que has comentado del JT, además del Vcsat también es importante la resistencia parásita de la bobina, que si bien es de décimas de ohm, su valor es comparable a la resistencia interna de la batería, y más si esta ya esta gastada porque su resistencia interna es mayor. Sobre la conmutación, el problema es inherente a usar un BJT en modo saturación para conmutar el boost. O renuncias a saturar fuertemente el transistor, haciendo que Vc no sea cercano a 0, o saturas fuertemente el transistor y en el corte hasta que las cargas de la base no desaparezcan el transistor no va a cortar del todo. Se puede descargar la carga de la base forzando una polarización fuerte inversa en la base, por ejemplo haciendo que el bobinado del secundario sea varias veces el del primario para asegurar en la base una tensión muy negativa en la fase de bloqueo, y colocar un diodo rápido en paralelo con la resistencia de base y el ánodo apuntando a la base del BJT. Vcsat se puede mejorar mucho usando un transistor de potencia y a su vez de bastante ganancia, como el 2SD965.

 También se puede usar un MOSFET como switcher, así la tensión del switch cuando cierra es mucho más baja. Como eliminas la resistencia de base del bjt, la puerta del MOSFET ve la impedancia del secundario, que es muy pequeña y por lo tanto carga y descarga la capacidad de puerta rapidísimo. Pero entonces renuncias a un voltaje de operación bajo, o no. Un montaje bastante ingenioso a mi juicio es usar un BJT debilmente polarizado en el arranque del JT, y acto seguido bootstraping de la tensión de secundario mediante una parte de la salida, momento en el que el BJ T es anulado y quien controla todo es un MOSFET.

Yo también consideró un mejor diseño usar un MC34063, pero por la sencilla razón de que es controlado en modo de corriente y por lo tanto responde mucho mejor ante cambios como por ejemplo bajadas bruscas en el voltaje de la batería. Pero el 34063 también tiene sus problemas. ¿No quieres que sature? Usa el darlington y pierde 0,7V en Vc. O deshaz el darlington y haz que sature, pero entonces la conmutación es mala y tienes que bajar mucho la frecuencia para que no se pierda demasiada eficiencia...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 9, 2016)

Eduardo dijo:


> Solamente optimizar modificando la Rbase.



usa el *2N3055* con un _diodo en base_ y vas a ver que es sacarle jugo a las pilas 

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> usa el *2N3055* con un _diodo en base_ y vas a ver que es sacarle jugo a las pilas
> 
> Saludos



Qué rendimiento mediste?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 9, 2016)

Entre tanta discusión, veo que tengo que recurrir a “algo” que ya esté probado…


palurdo dijo:


> Unas modificaciones muy eficientes estaban en una web ya desaparecida de internet, de un apasionado del Joule thief, quantsuff, y su amigo watson. Watson todavía tiene su blog en http://rustybolt.info/wordpress/ pero la única forma de encontrar la web de quantsuff es a través de archive.org (alguien deberia de hacer un mirror de esa web y colgarlo en internet antes de que desaparezca definitivamente)
> 
> http://www.electronics-lab.com/project/1-2v-led-flasher-joule-thief/
> https://web.archive.org/web/20150218095517/http://quantsuff.com/LED2.htm



Y me encuentro con un circuito flash que podría serme útil para los guiños. Y tengo "todos" los materiales a mano 

https://web.archive.org/web/20150218095517/http://quantsuff.com/LED2.htm



El único problema es que no estoy muy seguro del diámetro de la forma sobre la cual bobinar.

Por un lado ya estaría el circuito para las luces de giro, lo que no sé es si se conectan en serie o paralelo, solo saco que coloca 10 led's sin problemas  lo siento, no soy muy bueno con el inglés.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 10, 2016)

Eduardo dijo:


> Qué rendimiento mediste?



empírico y no tomo notas... pero no recomiendo algo si no funciona


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 10, 2016)

Me encontré esto por ahí y lo comparto 

2N3904 QS = 3.14
MPS2222 QS =3.32
2N4401 QS =3.38
BC337-25 QS =3.73
BC337-40 QS =4.02
MPS651 QS =4.12
Dual 2222 QS =4.20
2SC2500 QS =5.00
2SD965 QS =5.17

Ahora pregunto ¿en qué puedo encontrar el 2SD965 o parecido? 

Tengo muchos cacharros y me gusta reciclar todo, menos los electrolíticos.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 11, 2016)

Palurdo: Creo que no nos entendemos.  
Cuando se trata de una aplicación donde la alimentación es de ~1.5V y es el centro del diseño, como por ejemplo la linterna de camping de Anajesusa, el JT es una buena opción y si se le agregan mejoras, pues... mejor. 
Pero lo que es una tontería (por decirlo suavemente) es para un diseño que funciona con tensiones bastante mayores que 1.5v y necesita un respaldo no despreciable en baterías, decidir alimentarlo con una AAA y que la magia haga el resto. 
Si en esos casos se elige con criterio las baterías y tensión del paquete, hay infinidad de variantes discretas y con integrados,  entre ellas por supuesto están con osciladores de bloqueo (el JT es precisamente un oscilador de bloqueo)


----------



## palurdo (Feb 11, 2016)

Eduardo: Ahí si que estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. En cualquier caso el circuito tiene muchas posibilidades. Algo que no he visto por ahí, al JT complementario (PNP para hacer un inversor de polaridad), le das la vuelta, lo colocas en serie con la carga y el control lo llevas desde la salida a través del secundario, poniendo un zener en la base del transistor y voilá, un step-down autorregulado (dentro de sus límites) de un sólo transistor. Colocas en lugar de un zener un NTC en serie con Rb, y tienes un ventilador controlado por temperatura (mucho mejor en rendimiento que controlado linealmente por el mismo transistor)... Vamos que el ser sencillo también lo hace versátil. Pero si que tienes razón, cuando puedes elegir voltaje, los voltajes bajos son difíciles de trabajar al igual que los voltajes muy altos.

Alex: un 2SD965 lo puedes encontrar en cualquier raqueta electrocutamoscas. Internamente tiene 2 pilas AA, y un joule thief basado en el 2SD965 (entre otros) para elevar de 3V a 2000V.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 11, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Alex: un 2SD965 lo puedes encontrar en cualquier raqueta electrocutamoscas. Internamente tiene 2 pilas AA, y un joule thief basado en el 2SD965 (entre otros) para elevar de 3V a 2000V.



Si tendría dicho artefacto ni pensaría en deshuesarlo, 
lo usaría contra el enemigo, que están bravos con estos calores... 

¿No habrá algún otro aparato más común para encontrarlo? 
Así como alguna CFL, fuente ATX, conmutadas de módems...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Según lo que voy leyendo para potenciar el JT lo más simple es un diodito que puede ser el 1N914, seguido de un capacitor y colgar de este último los led's en "paralelo"

¿Porqué los led's en paralelo? Porque no es una tensión continua como el caso de una fuente, o 220Vca, por otro lado puede estropear el transistor si se colocan en serie y no se calcula con exactitud, al igual que bobinar sobre ferrita, ni hablemos sobre núcleo metálico.
Por ello recomiendan los bobinados al "aire" aparentemente alivian al transistor,
y por otro lado "se bobinan más fácil" 

Aquí lo más importante sería: Bobinado, transistor, y resistencia.
Se deben calcular para trabajar en equipo, no es lo mismo 1 de cada diseño...



¿Qué diferencia hay en colocar la resistencia de base directa al transistor, o antes del devanado?


Sigo investigando y este circuito me ha llamado la atención...



Aunque no se aprecia mucho, el bobinado es 20+20, Q es 1N3904 (yo pondría un BC337-40), 1N5817, 2uf 50v, 1K, y trabaja sin problemas hasta los 0,5Vcc de entrada.

Aquí el video completo.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 15, 2016)

He estado googleando y encontré varias cosas para compartirles 







































Espero les sea de utilidad, saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 20, 2016)

Para elegir bien el núcleo de ferrita ¿A qué frecuencia debería trabajar la bobina?

Esto debe suponer intervenir de manera drástica sobre la eficiencia del circuito.

Si alguien tiene la respuesta me vendría bien, 
ya que de momento creo que la bobina es el pilar del proyecto.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 20, 2016)

No te compliques la vida. Un JT puede trabajar entre los 10khz o menos, hasta más de 150khz. Construye tu bobina con el núcleo 52(verde/azul) ya que tiene la misma permeabilidad magnetica que el núcleo 26 (amarillo/blanco) pero hasta 250khz tiene bastantes menos pérdidas que este último.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 8, 2016)

Este es un *Ladron joule sin el transistor* solo un sistema mecánico (Los osciladores mecánicos son sistemas viejos que se solían usar en sistemas eléctricos del automotor). Les dejo un vídeo y comparto la experiencia.  






Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 8, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> No te compliques la vida. Un JT puede trabajar entre los 10khz o menos, hasta más de 150khz. Construye tu bobina con el núcleo 52(verde/azul) ya que tiene la misma permeabilidad magnetica que el núcleo 26 (amarillo/blanco) pero hasta 250khz tiene bastantes menos pérdidas que este último.



¿52? no está en la tabla que aporté 

...pero si no le erro ["52" * .254] = 13,208

Sería de unos 13,2mm ¿no? 

No he podido conseguir ninguna aún, tengo de otros colores y tamaños (micros, o gigantes).
Por ejemplo verde azul de unos 5cm aprox. una bestialidad.
Hasta ahora las obtengo de lámparas CFL, y fuentes ATX fulminadas.
Aún estoy en campaña de revolver en la basura reciclable en busca de las lamparitas, 
pero no doy con ninguna que tenga esa medida, ni mucho menos los colores, 
la mayoría son verdes totales o negras.

Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 8, 2016)

También los puedes encontrar en motherboards viejos, y a veces por pares.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 8, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> También los puedes encontrar en motherboards viejos, y a veces por pares.



Motherboard con socket 478, slot A, y otros. Del año 2000 para atrás,
en esos también busqué pero no he dado con el tamaño/color.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 8, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> en esos también busqué pero no he dado con el tamaño/color.








Los mejores son las bobinas que estan en la entrada de linea de lo equipos monitores, televisores, DVD, etc,,, esos filtros EFM de lineas son ideales 

Solo tiene que cruzar las bobinas cosa de que te quede un tap central y Wuala 

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 8, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> Los mejores son las bobinas que estan en la entrada de linea de lo equipos monitores, televisores, DVD, etc,,, esos filtros EFM de lineas son ideales
> 
> Solo tiene que cruzar las bobinas cosa de que te quede un tap central y Wuala
> 
> Saludos



¿Estas? 

​
Tenía entendido que no servían por la forma alargada, y sin pintar.
Que no era eficiente para estos circuitos. Tengo varias en el laburo en la repisa y mesa,
hace años las tengo sin saber para qué utilizarlas, la mayoría era de cables VGA 

¿O estas otras?

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 9, 2016)

Esas mismas. El nucleo puede ser:

_tornillo.
clavo.
pedazo de hierro.
pedazo de ferrita.
material con polvo de hierro.
e incluso el aire_ 

Menos cobre, aluminio tu sabes 



Ver el archivo adjunto 141004

esos filtro de entrada son geniales, te ahorras el trabajo de bobinar 

Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 9, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> Este es un *Ladron joule sin el transistor* solo un sistema mecánico (Los osciladores mecánicos son sistemas viejos que se solían usar en sistemas eléctricos del automotor). Les dejo un vídeo y comparto la experiencia.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjqBRXU3XnU
> 
> Saludos




 


Aquí uno en castellano.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 9, 2016)

Hola gente, respecto a mi comentario _#300_ muchas veces digo/escribo cosas sin tener idea del por qué  (subconsciente)

Y aquí el resultado  comencé a patear neuronas y algunas pistas aparecieron
de dónde encontrar lo más parecido a lo recomendado por *palurdo* _#296_

Encontré estas bobinas que si no son exactas, son lo más cercanas 

12,8mm / 12,9mm / 15mm.

Y como ven de un mother Via de hace unos 12 años como poco.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 10, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> Este es un *Ladron joule sin el transistor* solo un sistema mecánico (Los osciladores mecánicos son sistemas viejos que se solían usar en sistemas eléctricos del automotor). Les dejo un vídeo y comparto la experiencia.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjqBRXU3XnU
> 
> Saludos



Es una fuente chopeada en baja frecuencia estimado don gato. 

Te acordas de las radios con vibrador,o vos sos mas joven que yo.

Pd ,cualquier nucleo ,que nos de suficiente Q ,es apto para estas experiencias,salvo como dice el Sr don Gato,aquellos de aluminio,o cobre

Pero que buen uso para los filtros de EMI.


Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 10, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Es una fuente chopeada en baja frecuencia estimado don gato.
> 
> Te acordas de las radios con vibrador,o vos sos mas joven que yo.
> 
> ...



Si, soy mas joven !!  pero se de que hablas conozco el relay con bobina  y me equivoqe era EMI
,,,En que estaría pensando ​
Saludos


----------



## palurdo (Mar 10, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola gente, respecto a mi comentario _#300_ muchas veces digo/escribo cosas sin tener idea del por qué  (subconsciente)
> 
> Y aquí el resultado  comencé a patear neuronas y algunas pistas aparecieron
> de dónde encontrar lo más parecido a lo recomendado por *palurdo* _#296_
> ...



Si, las verdiazules son T50-52 (las amarillas de ese tamaño son las T50-26 (dptk5026)), tienen una permeabilidad magnética de 75, al igual que las amarillas (pero aguantan hasta el megahercio) , asi a las 100 vueltas tienes unos 320-350uH. las verdirrojas tienen una permeabilidad mucho menor, creo que sobre 30.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 11, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Si, las verdiazules son T50-52 (las amarillas de ese tamaño son las T50-26 (dptk5026)), tienen una permeabilidad magnética de 75, al igual que las amarillas (pero aguantan hasta el megahercio) , asi a las 100 vueltas tienes unos 320-350uH. las verdirrojas tienen una permeabilidad mucho menor, creo que sobre 30.



Amigo *palurdo* muy buenos datos 
Si tienes ficha sobre esto podrías publicarla  así se suma a los otros aportes,
yo solo conseguí digamos una idea del tema, hay mucho más por aprender
y está difícil de encontrar en búsquedas rápidas.

Creo que esto es tan importante como la ley de ohm 
con estos cálculos de vueltas, henries, permeabilidad...
No habría necesidad de estar probando por si las dudas, 
podríamos armar algo muy aproximado a lo que necesitamos 

Saludos


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 16, 2016)

Este versatil circuido fue secuestrado por los Free Energy y como que cuando uno nombra el ladron de joules, ya fruce la nariz porque lo relaciona con las magufadas de estos sujetos. He puesto un video donde realizo algunas pruebas faciles de reproducir para desmistificar lo de la energía libre y dar la verdadera importancia que el circuito tiene
Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 16, 2016)

De hecho, alguien puso en este mismo post, que luego de las medidas que hizo, el circuito es energéticamente hablando, muy ineficiente.
Lo que es cierto, *pero relativamente.*
Ya que unas pilas gastadas que se pueden seguir usando, *relativamente...*

Lo desmienten.


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 17, 2016)

Buaaaaaaaaaaa 2 dias para leer las 16 paginas que hay en este post (contando con material externo).

Bueno he venido aquí en referencia a otro post que tengo en el foro, recomendado por palurdo para que entendiera como funcionaba este mecanismo. Veo que esto tiene tela, desde el 2009 comentando y haciendo pruebas. Gracias a vuestros comentarios aclare algunas cosas y otras dudas surgieron.

Realmente ahora no se si servirá para hacer mi proyecto, el cual quería hacer un regulador para que cuando pusiera cualquier led, siempre pasara 20mA. En ese post al final conoci el Lm317 y realmente funciono a la perfeccion de lo que yo quería.

Peroooooo, como casi siempre sale un pero, resulto que quiero usar un transformador de 5V, típico de los que todo el mundo hoy en dia tiene, porque cargan sus móviles, o incluso para los usb de los ordenadores, y cual fue el problema?  Que lo que consumia el lm317 mas la resistencia, no llegaba a establecer una corriente en todos los leds iguales, Excepto para los leds que funcionaba a 2v, ahí funcionaba bien, pero si lo cambia y ponía otro de un valor voltaico mas alto, bajaba la intencisad.

Utilizando un tranformador de 12v, todo funcionaba perfecto, para cualquier led que pusiera siempre pasaría el mismo amperaje, la resistencia siempre mantenía el 1.24v y el resto pasaba al lm317, con lo cual funcionaba bien, pero el integrado se quedaba demasiada tensión, y eso no me parecía correcto.

Tras comentarlo, si había alguna manera de que puediera usar los 5v, subiendo ese voltaje, me comento lo del ladron de julio, y por eso todo este rollo jajajajajaajajajajajaja.
Ahora ya no tengo claro si este ladron me podría valer para aumentar el voltaje y luego pasarlo por el 317 para regularlo, haber creer creo que si, pero no creo que sea eficiente. Me comentaron también de un boost eso parece un poco mejor para mi proyecto.

Asi he leído algo del boost y del ladron de julio, a mi parece me parecen los dos iguales aunque tienen una diferencia, el boost como este (dejo la imagen), tiene una inductacia que solo tiene dos putas (de cables) y el ladron de julio tiene las 4 puntas.

Y la verdad que para mi tiene mas sentido el ladron de julios con esas 4 puntas que con las 2 del boost, pero ahí esta funcionando.

Asi que estando aquí una de mis preguntas seria, que me aconsejáis para mi proyecto? Que tendría que usar mejor para poder aumentar el voltaje de este cargador (total con que subiera 3v o 4v me valdría, no necesito nada exagerado)

Estuve leyendo que era mejor que todo esto usar el integrado MC34063, la verdad que por esquemas que he visto es un poco mas complicado pero poco jejejeejjeejej. Esto era mas eficiente, mas estable, en resumen todo mejor.

Mi segunda pregunta seria, si con este integrado, podría usarlo como el lm317, es decir para que pase una corriente constante (el cual el 317 lo hace muy muy bien) y siendo asi, que consumiera menos para poder usar los 5v, ahorrándome el boost o el ladron de julios, esta duda si fuera asi como digo, seria la solución perfecta.

Bueno para empezar no quiero hacer esto muy largo y agobiante, solo decir que he aprendido bastante leyendo este hilo, que he guardado información y que compartiré con vosotros.

Gracias a todo aquel que ha leído hasta el final, me gustaría haber abrevidado, pero para explicarme bien, no sabia como hacerlo mejor jijijijiijijij.


----------



## PHelectronica (Sep 17, 2016)

1. Los leds es necesario aparearlos con resistencia, por mas chica que sea, los leds no tienen todos un consumo identico, y drivear un led directamente con una fuente de corriente no me parece una idea muy genial. puesto que cada led que agregues vas a tener que modificar tu regulador.

2. El lm317 trabaja como resistencia toda la diferencia de voltaje entre la entrada y la salida se multiplica por la corriente de consumo y eso te da la cifra en calor que desperdicia (osea calienta mucho y es muy ineficiente)

3. Un sistema boost trabaja completamente diferente el sistema switching utiliza algo que se llama transformacion de potencia. Esto es lo que lo hace sumamente eficiente.

4. no me parece mala idea hacer un regulador de estos para utilizar leds. Aun asi te recomiendo ampliamente usar simples resistencias. 

5. Me parece una excelente idea usar un MC34063A yo lo uso mucho y es muy flexible te permite hacer todo lo que quieras dentro del mundo switching desde acoplarle transistores externo para controlar mucha potencia, disminuir o elevar el voltaje, tambien inversion de polaridad, es fantastico barato, sencillo y requiere 4 componentes externos, y es un integrado que lo conseguis hasta en un kiosko

Saludos


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 17, 2016)

gracias por tu respuesta PHelectronica

haber voy a aclarar cosas, lo primero:


> Los leds es necesario aparearlos con resistencia, por mas chica que sea, los leds no tienen todos un consumo identico, y drivear un led directamente con una fuente de corriente no me parece una idea muy genial. puesto que cada led que agregues vas a tener que modificar tu regulador.



quien ha dicho que no le voy a poner resistencia al led?

no tienen un consumo identico, me imagino que hablas de voltaje, ya que todos lo que tengo van a 20mA. Eso ya lo tenia claro obiamente, de ahi querer hacer ese regulador.

eso de que cada led que agregue, voy a decir que es quitar uno y poner otro no añadir mas y mas cada vez.

No obstante te dire, que el regulador lo logre hacer como me dijeron, son muy pocas piezas igual de facil que el ladron de julios pues mas facil todavia, y ademas funciona perfectamente bien.

Cada vez que pones un led, va a pasar por ahi sus 20mA o lo que lo regules. Asi que por esa parte no hay problema.



> no me parece mala idea hacer un regulador de estos para utilizar leds. Aun asi te recomiendo ampliamente usar simples resistencias.



Como tu dices con resistencias, claro que se hace, pero cada vez que ponga un led tengo que cambiar esa resistencia, o en su defecto usar una resistencia variable.

el asunto del proyecto es que fuera automatico, la unica intervencion en el circuito es quitar un led y poner otro nada mas (cosa que hace el circuito dicho).



> Me parece una excelente idea usar un MC34063A yo lo uso mucho


aqui es donde esta el kit de la cuestion, como lo tendria que usar es lo que no se, ni tampoco se si con esos 5v me valdria, ya que con el 317 por el consumo no puede hacerlo.

dado que tu en esto eres un experto, me podrias orienta o decir donde puedo investigar para conseguirlo?

De todas manera esta es la primera parte de mi proyecto, porque pense ampliarla cuando esto lo tenga claro y en esta ampliacion es cuando quizas vendria bien el ladron de julios, pero no quiero mezclar todas las cosas para que no se haga un lio todo.

Nuevamente otra vez muchas gracias  por tu tiempo


----------



## PHelectronica (Sep 17, 2016)

vos al MC34063A lo tenes que ver como un lm317 (pero switching), el lm317 tiene una referencia de xx volts (no me acuerdo)

el MC34063A tiene una referencia de 1.25 V eso quiere decir que tu voltaje de salida esta definido por 1.25v*(1+rsalida/rmasa). 

rsalida: resistencia a salida del regulador
rmasa: resistencia a masa.

Lo otro que tenes que considerar es el tamaño del inductor, Inductores de nucleo macizo (no de aire) puede ser toroidal o cilindrico tipo tachito. Respecto al inductor mantenerse entre 20uH (micro henry) y 150uH el valor del inductor realmente se DEBERIA calcular tenes que calcular que corte te ofrece el transistor interno de disparo, luego la energia inmediata que te va a liberar la bobina despues el tipo de diodo que pongas.. bla bla bla. Esto es una locura de calculos que si realmente queres ondar en el tema te paso los calculos que los tengo en algun cuaderno de la facu. Por ahora el valor del inductor a vos no te va a interesar, mantenete en ese rango 20uH-150uH.

Lo otro importante es el diodo. Este diodo debe ser el mas rapido que puedas conseguir algun shotkey y debe tener una relacion de corriente mayor al 25% del consumo que ENTREGA tu circuito.

Este circuito integrado tambien cuenta con un control de corriente, que consta de una pata de entrada de medicion y una resistencia que simula un SHUNT. El calculo del shunt esta dado por (0.3/Ipk(switch)), IPk suele ser 300mV a temperatura ambiente.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MC34063A-D.PDF

Saludos cualquier duda pregunta.


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 17, 2016)

cualquier duda jajajajjaajaj, si todas, ahora son mas que antes, vamos por partes como dijo jack el destripador.

te voy a dejar el esquema que me dio palurdo para hacer este regulador de corriente constante, al cual no le puse el condensador y funciono a las mil maravillas, como te dije mas facil que el ladron de julios.



> el lm317 tiene una referencia de xx volts (no me acuerdo)
> 
> el MC34063A tiene una referencia de 1.25 V eso quiere decir que tu voltaje de salida esta definido por 1.25v*(1+rsalida/rmasa).



el 317 igual, y creo que esto es lo que no me dejo realizarlo, ese consumo (con el cargador de 5v, porque con mas, no hay problema).  Asi que creo que no lo podre hacer tan facil, como parecia venderse jijijijijijij.

Quizas aqui es donde entre el ladron de julios o el boost (aunque para mi creo que los dos son iguales, las diferencias seran minimas o solo el nombre empleado). Digo que entre, porque si el problema es que necesito mas de 5v el circuito eses los puede dar y luego ya puedo usar el 317 o el MC34063A (si se como tengo que montarlo claro).

En el fondo solo quiero mover un led, y realmente, tantos componentes buenos hay y me parece raro que no pueda hacerlo con 5v, siempre agunos de ellos le quitan algo para  que no se pueda hacer jajajajajajaajajajajajaja.



> Esto es una locura de calculos


me lo creo, casi que me es mas comodo hacer pruevas empiricas jijijijiij.



> Este circuito integrado tambien cuenta con un control de corriente, que consta de una pata de entrada de medicion y una resistencia que simula un SHUNT



perfecto, ahora hay un SHUNT, y que es un SHUNT? madre mia al final lo voy a tener que estudiar todo jajajajajajaajajajajajajajaaj.



> IPk suele ser 300mV


la I de Ipk, me imagino que es la Intensidad, las otras dos letras, la convinacion para saberlo es astronomica jajajajaajajajaja.

Bueno ya veremos que hacemos, me hablas de un inductor, quizas porque ya me estabas diciendo que le implementara el boost, no? porque no se para que quiero un inductor cuando en el circuito del 317 no lo necesito.

Sobre las cosas curiosas que vi en esto del boost y el ladron de julios que si no son hermanos, son primos iguales note la diferencia del inductor. uno es de dos patas (por asi llamarlo) y el ladron de julio de 4 pastas, curioso.

Si no hay ningun otro componente con el cual pueda hacer este regulador de corriente constante, usando el cargador de 5v, entonces tendre que buscar como hacer el boost o el ladron de lulios.

Aun asi supongo que si lo hiciera me valdria, no? a ver si tampoco me va a valer jajajaajajajjajaja.

gracias por compartir tu conocimiento.


----------



## PHelectronica (Sep 17, 2016)

el inductor del "ladron de jouls" es un transformador en realidad, tiene una bobina que genera el BOOST y otra bobina que hace el DISPARO al transistor, son 2 cosas diferentes el "ladron de jouls" que el MC34063A.

Para resumir e ir al grano que buscas vos? un regulador de corriente, un regulador en voltaje, un elevador de tension?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2016)

Desde _*aqui*_ , no veo que tiene que ver con el Joule Thief


----------



## palurdo (Sep 17, 2016)

PHelectronica dijo:
			
		

> 1. Los leds es necesario aparearlos con resistencia, por mas chica que sea, los leds no tienen todos un consumo identico, y drivear un led directamente con una fuente de corriente no me parece una idea muy genial. puesto que cada led que agregues vas a tener que modificar tu regulador.



Cuando contolas un led con una fuente de corriente no es necesaria la resistencia. La razón es simple. La fuente de corriente tiene resistncia interna infinita. Poner una resistencia en serie con una resistencia infinita te da igualmente una resistencia infinita. Poner una resistencia en serie al led con un generador de corriente solo sirve para quemar voltios en la resistencia.



lobopk2 dijo:


> perfecto, ahora hay un SHUNT, y que es un SHUNT? madre mia al final lo voy a tener que estudiar todo jajajajajajaajajajajajajajaaj.



El shunt solo es una resistencia que se usa para medir corriente de manera indirecta midiendo el voltaje y usando la ley de ohm. La resistencia del LM317 es un shunt en cierta manera.

Con el MC34063 puedes hacer algo muy parecido al 317 pero haciendo a la vez de boost. El ladron de julios también es un boost aunque la forma de funcionar sea algo distinta. Aunque lleva un transformador, en realidad actua igual que la bobina del 34063, solo cambia el control. 

La resistencia que usaste para el 317, la colocas entre el terminal de Feedback del 34063 y la tierra, y el terminal conectado al feedback lo conectas al catodo de la cadena de leds. El anodo lo conectas al diodo  schottky que hay tras la bobina en la configuración boost del 34063. Pon un condensador de 470pf como el condensador del oscilador, la resistencia de Ipk con que pongas 1ohm sobra para que enciendas hasta 10 leds en serie. La bobina, con que cojas cualquier toroide no muy grande y le des 50 vueltas es bastante. El schottky, un 1N5419 sobra, es mas, para tu aplicación, con poner un 1N4148 es bastante aunque el rendimiento sea ligermente menor (que estamos hablando de 20mA)

Se me olvidaba una cosa, para el control de corriente constante en el boost, es necesario que el voltaje de salida sea mayor al de entrada, lo que significa que tendrias que poner al menos dos o tres leds en serie. Si pones uno solo lo quemas (a menos que pongas una R que se coma el exceso de voltaje).

Edit: sugerencia para 2M, mover los ultimos msg del hilo a algún sitio donde se hable del MC34063.


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 17, 2016)

si dos metros, no parece que tenga mucho que ver, es mas una mezcla entre lo que quiero hacer el regulador de corriente y a la vez el ladron de julios.

Aqui se hablo del MC34063 por esa parte pregunte.

Tambien queria saber si para mi proyecto serviria el ladron de julios, ya que aqui se habla de sacarle el maximo partido a una pila, pero yo lo quiero para sacarle mas voltaje al cargador. Asi que por ahi van los tiros.

Es verdad que empece con otra cosa, como dije he recopilado informacion sobre cosas del ladron de julios y tambien las queria poner aqui, pero como dije, no queria hacer un post de golpe tan grande, contando las dudas y sugerencias.

Tengo algunas cosas que son un poco elementales, ya que cuando leei este post, vi que la gente aqui ya pilotaba bastante en el tema y el cual tuve que mirar en otras fuentes para aclarar terminos y concentos.

Asi que en este post quiero hacer eso, si crees necesario pasarlo a otro sitio, hazlo o dime que habra un nuevo post, porque lo que yo quiero tambien me importa y lo que quiero decir de el ladron de julios o enseñar que vi, me planteo la duda de si hacerlo aqui o tambien en otro post, ya que como digo son videos de como funciona una inductancia y cosas asi, que vi que ya otros sabian.

Asi que mejor que me guies para no ensuciar este post tan interesante.

Palurdo:
una vez mas, muy bien explicado, voy a estudiar lo que me dices muchas gracias.

PHelectronica
lo que queria era usar el integrado MC34063  para hacer el regulador de corriente pero usando el boost o ladron de julio a la vez, pero no sabia como se hacia eso, aqui entendi algo asi de que se podia hacer 


lo que pasa que al no saber explicarme bien pongo muchas palabras para ello y aun asi aveces ni me explico bien


----------



## PHelectronica (Sep 17, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Cuando contolas un led con una fuente de corriente no es necesaria la resistencia. La razón es simple. La fuente de corriente tiene resistncia interna infinita. Poner una resistencia en serie con una resistencia infinita te da igualmente una resistencia infinita. Poner una resistencia en serie al led con un generador de corriente solo sirve para quemar voltios en la resistencia.



Hola palurdo, yo opino que siempre hay que poner resistencia en serie para los leds, entiendo perfectamente lo que decis, el problema es que entre leds por EJ leds de diferente color la corriente que consumen puenden ser diferentes. Ponerlos en paralelo sin ninguna resistencia puede llevar a que algunos prendan y otros no. 

Saludos!


----------



## palurdo (Sep 17, 2016)

Ya, solo que, si no creo mal, el autor del post no tiene intención de poner leds en paralelo sino todo lo mas en serie. Quiere un circuito que al cambiar un led de un color por el otro, no haga falta cambiar nada más. Lo ha hecho con un 317 y le va bien, pero si alimenta con un cargador USB ya no le funciona. Se habló de un  circuito boost sencillo, y se hablo de que el mas sencillo es un Joule Thief, pero el buscó información sobre boost y al final acabo encontrando el 34063. Como siga buscando mas al final va a acabar construyendo un flyback o un SEPIC, ya veras...

PD: y a lo mejor no seria tan mala idea...


----------



## PHelectronica (Sep 18, 2016)

ups pense todo momento que su intencion era ponerlos en paralelo, en todo caso un SEPIC como decis vos cosa que son bastante automatizados o suben o bajan depende lo que necesiten. esos andan bastante bien, pero con el mc34.... le sobra para loq ue preciza


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 18, 2016)

asi es palurdo, tu me entendistes perfectamente   de echo no van mas led que uno solo.



> Como siga buscando mas al final va a acabar construyendo un flyback o un SEPIC, ya veras...



jajajjajajajajajajajajajaajajajaj, no se que es eso, pero cuando dices algo, siempre me recorro medio google, ahora tendre que mirar que es eso, aunque por la manera de decirlo y por el nombre parece algo de la nassa jajajajajajajaajajajajajajajaja.

(por cierto busco la simplicidad, he? ajajajajajaja, aun tengo que estuduiar lo que me dijo parlurdo del 34063)

Bueno hare un nuevo post para que los administradores no se enfaden hablando de este tema.

Ahora hablando de lo que conlleva este tema de ladron de julios, cuando estuve investigando, pense varias cosas.

Como es posible que nadie haya echo unas pruevas con estos inductores poniendolos en serie o en paralelo? son los esquemas basicos, quizas esa aproveche mas o yo que se, porque al final se habla de exprimir la pila al maximo.

Una de dos o no calleron en cuenta, cosa que no creo o esque ya saben lo que pasaria por eso no lo hace.

una de la paginas de referencia que mire fue en la wiki:
https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductor#Tipus_d.27inductor

y ahi si que lo reflejan (no se porque esta en catalan, pero ya sabes con la traduccion en linea es facil jejejejejej)

escuche mucha gente que queria optimizar el rendimiento y encontre este enlace, si soy sincero ahora ya no recuerdo si lo vi en las 16 paginas de este hilo, pero por si acaso lo voy a dejar, porque me parecio muy interesante.

https://web.archive.org/web/20150218095517/http://quantsuff.com/LED2.htm

(lo mismo para gente como yo que no sepa ingles traductor en linea  )

De esta pagina para mi que tengo pocos conocimientos lo interesante es lo que dice de las pilas recargables, alguien dijo que las pilas recargables no eran buenas, pero no se llego a profundizar del porque, tampoco aqui lo dice porque mucho pero da una prueba.



> Por fin he tenido que cambiar el NiCd de una luz intermitente jardín que había corroído a través y no se llevaría una carga más. Esta luz se había trabajado 24/7 a través de dos inviernos. Es de esperar una nueva batería le dará otros 2 años de vida!


(dejo foto)

Claro al usar pilas de usar y tirar supongo que lo que le haga a la pila el ladron de julio da igual, ya que se gastara antes de que se destroce por asi decirlo.

Pero es una lastima porque encontre por ahi una idea de esas que parecen un fake, pero que mereceria la pena probar y de echo en cuanto tenga tiempo, si que lo voy a probar.

dejo fotos del esquema. 
de aqui saque el esquema:
http://www.energia-libre.info/ladronjulios.htm

Se supone que una de las pilas recargables lo que hace aparte de encender el led va cargando la otra. 

Claro mi idea iria mas alla, haciendo que cuando se consumiera una, la que se ha cargado alimentara el led y ya si vuelve a cargar la otra pues imaginate.

Si esta claro que eso no parece muy logico, igual podria cargarla algo, no se, esta claro que no iba a ser como dicen ahi una fuente ilimitada, pero si al menos durara mas que si solo tengo dos pilas, ya seria un exito, no?

Que al final las baterias se extropean, bueno al chico del experimento que hizo le duro dos años, me imagino que entra dentro de todo lo que tiene obsolencencia programada.

Bueno que hos parece todo esto a los expertos?


----------



## palurdo (Sep 18, 2016)

Lo de usar un ladrón de julios en el tema de energia libre es muy viejo, e igualmente no sirve de nada, es como vaciar una botella de agua en otra y esperar que una se llene antes que la otra se vacie del todo, pero eso nunca pasa. La gente confunde la energia con voltaje, se piensa que a mas voltaje mas energía, y eso no es así, por ejemplo una bateria de coche tiene 12V y si se cortocircuita es capaz de dar una tremenda explosión por la energía transformada en calor. La electricidad estática de tu jersey de lana esta a miles de voltios de tu cuerpo, pero lo unico que hace es soltar esas ridiculas chispas que  solo ves si esta todo oscuro cuando te quitas la ropa. Al final, cuando la energia se transforma en Julios, se ve que no hay ganancia por ningun lado (mas bien que el JT se los roba a la pila).

Ahora bien, yo no soy quien te diga que no hagas pruebas. Al fin y al cabo la Nasa va a probar en el espacio vacio un motor de impulsión que no saben por qué en la tierra parece funcionar aunque teoricamente no resulta posible porque viola la conservación del momento lineal.

Sobre el SEPIC, es un convertidor mas avanzado que amplia el rango de voltaje de entrada de manera que el mismo convertidor, dependendo de la entrada, es un elevador, un igualador, o un reductor de voltaje. Yo mismo he construido un SEPIC a partir de un 34063 para alimentar un router 4G de 12V desde una salida de controlador solar, que dependiendo de la hora del dia igual me saca 10V que igual me saca 15. El SEPIC me mantiene la salida estable a 12.40V (que es a lo que lo he configurado).

El problema del ladron de julios con las pilas recargables, es que si las descsrgas por debajo de cierto voltaje, se estropean y pierden mucha o toda la capacidad, y el Joule Thief esta pensado para exprimir todo el voltaje de las pilas...


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 18, 2016)

> Lo de usar un ladrón de julios en el tema de energia libre es muy viejo, e igualmente no sirve de nada, es como vaciar una botella de agua en otra y esperar que una se llene antes que la otra se vacie del todo


si la verdad que eso de energia por asi decir ilimitada, no me lo creia, mas bien yo lo veia como que tendria mas duracion que si solo tenemos dos pilas normales, pero de esto lo mejor es que haga la prueva, (cuando tenga tiempo, que todos sabemos lo que es de valioso el tiempo)



> Al fin y al cabo la Nasa va a probar en el espacio vacio un motor de impulsión....


jejejejejej que ratita de biblioteca, te pasas el dia leyendo? 

sobre el sepic, si parece mas complicado, para lo que yo quiero, no creo que se necesite algo mas complicado.
sobre el flyback eso lo vi en este hilo, se hablo bastante sobre eso, pero es algo desproporcionado para mi jejejejejeejjejeje.

Asi que al final el 34063 parece la mejor opcion.

En otro hilo que hablaban de el ladron de julios comentaron que si el tema era la miniaturizacion del proyecto, porque se basaba en una pila solamente, alguien dijo que usaran una pila de boton (algo que yo tambien pense).

pero dijeron que claro esas pilas se gastaban enseguida.

La segunda parte de mi proyecto va con una pila de boton cr2032, por eso tambien estoy interesado en el ladron de julios. decian que el ladron de julios se puede usar tanto en una pila nueva como gastada.

Ahora lo que no se, porque eso no se dijo, es si hago el ladron de julios para esta pila nueva, creeis o alguien hizo la prueva, de que dure mucho menos que si no lleva el ladron de julios?

A mi me da que el ladron de julios la gastaria mucho antes, parece lo logico, aunque en electronica aveces lo logico no funciona.

Aqui hubo un chico que hizo una pruevas con una pila gastada y puso tiempos, hablaba de horas ininterrumpidas con el led encendido, si al final consume la pila nueva en un poco mas de tiempo, a mi casi que no me importaria hacer el circuito por que durara tan solo 5 horas menos.

Bueno, si esto del ladron es viejo, ya que la primera entrada es del 2009 y el que lo invento es de mucho antes, pero aqui siempre entra gente nueva con lo cual, parece nuevo, sobre todo para mi.

bueno palurdo, una vez mas gracias por tu tiempo y sabiduria, a veces me da miedo preguntarte, porque se que voy a tener que estudiar mas, pero me satisface el aprender jejejejejejeje.


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 18, 2016)

bueno no me ha dado tiempo ha hacer aun la prueva del circuito que dije de la recarga de pilas mientras se enciende un led, pero alguien si que lo ha echo y lo subio, aqui dejo el enlace por si alguien quiere comentar algo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2016)

lobopk2 dijo:


> Ahora hablando de lo que conlleva este tema de ladron de julios, cuando estuve investigando, pensé varias cosas.
> 
> Como es posible que nadie haya hecho unas pruebas con estos inductores poniéndolos en serie o en paralelo? son los esquemas básicos, quizás esa aproveche mas o yo que se, porque al final se habla de exprimir la pila al máximo.
> 
> Una de dos o no calleron en cuenta, cosa que no creo o es que ya saben lo que pasaría por eso no lo hace.



para que te enteres mucho tiene mas proyectos que los que postean y si no lo hacen es por varias razones: tiempo, ganas, quieren dejarle la oportunidad a otros nuevoos, porque postearon muchos y la mas importante. *Nadie esta obligado a postear, si se hace es por que se desea.
*
En cuanto a prueba con inductores a miles de ensayos y experimento solo que los osciladores o tipo de fuentes cambian el nombre cosa que creo que no sabes como que es una *Step up *

Saludo


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Si la verdad que es un tema que tiene mucho estudio solo con los inductores ya hay para no aburrirse nunca.

Yo el otro dia consegui hacer el ladron de julios, he hize la prueva con la pila de boton, y la verdad daba menos luz que con la pila AA  y eso que la de boton es de 3v.

Investigando (por que la verdad, nunca me pregunte cuantos mA tenia) vi que tenia 220mA, comparado con las AA no es nada. Ahi creo que radica el problema de las pilas de boton.

Hice unas medidas, pero me salina cosas ilogicas, creo que mediria mal o algo.

Bueno la verdad que ahora no se explicarlo, porque apunte en un papel y ahora no se que valor corresponde a que jajajajajajaja, pero volvere ha hacer y anotar bien.

Yo por fin vi la luz y comprendi porque funciona o como funciona el ladron de julios, se que muchos de vosotros os podeis reir y lo teneis super claro, pero queria decirlo por si lo lee alguien como yo, porque hay muchas dudas que dice la gente, como puede ser que alimente una pila de 1.5v un led de 3v?????

Claro no es la pila lo que alimenta el led, de echo la pila sola no puede moverlo.
(el transistor descartado jajajjaajajajaj)
Entonces queda el inductor, pero si conectas solo el inductor tampoco se enciende.

Es justo la mezcla de la pila y el inductor, es decir el inductor es el que crea esa energia para mover el led, pero necesita ser alimentado por algo y ese algo es la pila.

la pila no puede mover el led, pero si que puede mover el inductor, esta es la simbiosis perfecta jajajaajajajajajajaajjajajaja.

Bueno hasta ahora he probado el ladron de julios con un transitor, y un cargador de 5v, pero se calienta bastante, creo que lei que era mejor un mosfet, pero no entiendo de mosfet, yo lo queri mas para aumentar el voltaje. 

Una cosa, no se donde lei, que esto se podia hacer con condensadores, sin inductor, alguien tiene esa referencia, porque solo lo lei no se donde pero no decian como, por saber un poco mas


----------



## lobopk2 (Oct 2, 2016)

Realmente se podria hacer el ladron de julios sin bobina? usando solo capacitadores.

Esque lei eso en alguna parte que ahora no encuentro, lo deja pasar, pero tampoco vi ningun esquema.

He estado buscando informacion y no la encuentro, asi que creo que no se puede, (sino lo hubiera encontrado).

Dada mi ignorancia, solo pensando que un condensador guarda una energia, si se ponen en paralelo es como poner mas pilas o algo asi, entonces podriamos tener ese extra de energia.

Claro que lo que no se es como se podria decir, vale ahora que estas cargado, dispara y ahora guarda, eso es lo que hace la bobina bien.

Perdon por mi ignorancia, pero parecia logico pensar que con condensadores podria funcionar, como va a ser que no es asi, Porque no es asi?

Quizas es porque no tenemos un elemento que diga ahora dispara ahora guarda?


lo que encontre fue este video:  




claro el lo hace a mano, dice que con un transistor es con lo que se hace, pero que inteligencia tendria el condensador para decir ahora si ahora no, no se.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 2, 2016)

lobopk2 dijo:


> Realmente se podria hacer el ladron de julios sin bobina? usando solo capacitadores.
> 
> Esque lei eso en alguna parte que ahora no encuentro, lo deja pasar, pero tampoco vi ningun esquema.
> 
> ...



El transistor funciona como switch.


----------



## lobopk2 (Oct 2, 2016)

> El transistor funciona como switch.



entonces se puede? que quede con la misma duda jajajajaajajaj


----------



## palurdo (Oct 2, 2016)

Se puede, pero no es conveniente. Un condensador es reciproco a una bobina, por ejemplo, si cargo a un voltaje un condensador, puedo cargar a una corriente una bobina. Un boost hecho con una bobina para elevar voltaje, se puede hacer con un condensador, para elevar corriente. Esto se suele hacer como una conversión secundaria que ayude a la primaria (vease el SEPIC) o como filtros para estabilizar el voltaje, es decir, buffers de corriente, pero elevar voltaje con condensadores requiere, para valores normales de corriente de salida, unos valores de capacidad muy altos, y los condensadores de alto valor son muy malos funcionando en frecuencias a las que funcionan los convertidores. Por contra, las bobinas requieren ser de menor valor para corrientes mayores, ademas de que pueden funcionar en temperaturas mucho mas altas que los condensadores.

Hay circuitos sencillos para multiplicar voltaje cn condensadores, vease el doblador de tension hecho com 555, pero dan muy poca corriente de salida, unos pocos miliamperios, aunque viene bien para electrónica de bajo consumo.
Convertidores de tensión usando principalmente condensadores, dependiendo de la aplicación, se les llama multiplicadores de voltaje, o bien bombas de carga (charge pump).

Pero para un minimo de potencia, un boost (por ejemplo un JT) con su bobina simple o multiple (transformador).


----------



## Meta (Ene 20, 2017)

Led:





Lámpara de AC:





Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 28, 2017)

Meta dijo:


> *¿Alguien ha probado lograr encender una luz de casa?
> 
> *Lo más inficado parece esto.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwxRj8TU-rk
> ...



Con una pila es difícil encender una lampara que sea mínimo de 3 watts que serian a 1,5Vcc 2,5A. La pila duraría lo que un electrón libre  

y si hablamos de 12V ya una bateria de 7Ah no seria un ladron de joule sino que estaríamos hablando de un *converter dc/dc o dc/ac*

*El ladrón de julio* o *joule thief* consiste en ser alimentado con 1,5v de máximo. He visto unos trabajando con 250mV (una hermosura) si quiere experimentar sobre el tema puede pasar de transistor a mosfet como mucho ya hemos experimentado (o no !! si es en mi caso) solo debes buscar *joule thief mosfet * 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2017)

Habría que probar 2SB56 o mejor AC188


----------



## Meta (Mar 9, 2017)

Hola:

Como curiosidad, una lámpara de Led básico.





Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Habría que probar 2SB56 o mejor AC188


Yo enpleyaria un OC71 o OC72 o mismo un OC74     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alex888 (May 22, 2017)

Hola yo estoy haciendo un ladrón de julios, pero no consigo que funcione suena un pequeño pitido con 3v de entrada pero no amplifica el voltage y se calienta mucho el transistor que puede estar fallando,en el toroide lié 1 metro de cable doble de los de red y puse las vueltas bien apretadas uso un transistor tip122 y una resistencia de 1k haber si alguien me ayuda a ver cual es el fallo este es el circuito,gracias de antemano


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2017)

Hola *alex888
*
Ese circuito es de un tal juancho o como se llame y ese circuito no funciona el darlington no es un transistor si ves el diagrama interno esta compuesto de una terribles resitencias interna que jamas dejaran que oscile dicho ladron de joule....

No porque un youtuber suba un circuito o diagrama y le funcione significa que sea verdad...

Saludos


----------



## shevchenko (May 25, 2017)

puede ser que el darlington no se apague, grega una R de base a GND  (100k ohms) y la R de base subila a 10kohms 
aunque también podrías poner una R de 10k De base a GND y con un potenciometro en la base buscas el valor más adecuado...
también puedes usar sólo un potenciometro 
cursor (pin del medio) a base
un extremo a GND y el otro a la R de 1k pote de 50k 
pornque no usar el esquema que anda con los componentes que ya se probaron?
bueno así es más divertido!!

Saludos


----------



## alex888 (May 26, 2017)

gracias por contestar entonces el circuito seria igual solo que habria que ponerle un resistencia de base a negativo de 10k y el potenciometro de 50k o simplemente el potenciometro a la resistencia de 1k y otra pregunta,este circuito no genera mas de unos 90v aunque le pone un condensador de 400v no lo carga entero no es asi? por lo que se ve en el video saludos



el video es este


----------



## shevchenko (May 26, 2017)

correcto no lo carga al máximo
pero se puede acomodar aumentando el número de vueltas en el toroide! 
como la corriente es mínima con la carga el voltaje cae mucho igual...


----------



## alex888 (May 27, 2017)

Hola de nuevo me he hecho otro toroide,con 1,5 metros de cable de telefono en paralelo el circuito he probado con diferentes resistencia y la de 1k es con la que mas oscila suena un pitido fuerte como si estubiera funcionando le he añadido un pote a la resistencia,pero si mido el voltaje con el multimetro en corriente continua a la salida con el diodo me va marcando de 0v a 1,2,3,4,5,6v y asi va subiendo no llega a los 90v como en el video tan rapido saludos


----------



## shevchenko (May 27, 2017)

si tenes otro toroide probalo, yo usaría un mini transformador (tipo fuente auxiliar de pc o lámpara ahorradora)

aunque digamos... anda no? (el diodito tendría que ser uno rapido)


----------



## yosimiro (May 27, 2017)

alex888 dijo:


> He probado con diferentes resistencia y la de 1k *es con la que mas oscila* ***suena un pitido fuerte como si estuviera funcionando




***

Eso *no es necesariamente cierto*.

Si lo oyes, es *porque oscila en una frecuencia audible.*

Pero si esa frecuencia aumenta, (oscila màs), *ya no lo oiràs.*


----------



## alexkent (Jun 2, 2017)

Ver 
por lo pronto no puedo pegar link

interesante un vídeo en la red de vídeos conocido  sobre como encender 100 led por medio del joule thief solamente con 3 volts y 5 transistores, con un núcleo de aire 
en sitio le preguntan al autor del vídeo que les envié el diagrama y no obtienen respuesta
es fácil su construcción
para que el que requiera hacerlo puedo guiarlo 
gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2017)

Pegas el link sin http ni www y después nosotros lo componemos

No entiendo cual es tu consulta  ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2017)

el diagrama esta en los comentarios y tiene núcleo de aire porque tiene menor resistencia al flujo magnético, pero como no seguís comentarios míos no te voy a decir que a eso lo tenes que buscar como  *joules Pirate*


----------



## elgriego (Jun 3, 2017)

Este me encanto,,,cuanto durara la pila......










Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2017)

Saludos *Griego* que te juego que ese foco tiene un led blanco adentro 

Pongamos que el bombillo es de 8 watts. Son por su resistencia interna 5A es mucho por lo que la tensión caería a 0.8V y calentando,,, yyy yo diría que *fire fire more fire * La vida útil segundos, es mas tiene un primario de 8 vueltas 0,4mm. Yo con 12V 3A hice circular por una bobina de 1mm en el mismo núcleo con un mosfet y se calentaba como la  y el usa un transistor in conocible 3882 que matricula es esa !!! Que se parece a un BC139 o bien podría ser un D882, pero que va son puras pamplonas. 

uno troll mas que se frustro con un joule thief


----------



## palurdo (Jun 3, 2017)

En el esquema parece que pone D882, los 3 los dibuja de forma distinta.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 3, 2017)

no es mejor armar una flyback autooscilante de baja potencia?
bueno es prácticamente eso... aunque de parece más a un step Up 
yo usaría los Ei19 de la fuente auxiliar/driver (de fuentes de pc)


----------



## elgriego (Jun 4, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> Saludos *Griego* que te juego que ese foco tiene un led blanco adentro
> 
> Pongamos que el bombillo es de 8 watts. Son por su resistencia interna 5A es mucho por lo que la tensión caería a 0.8V y calentando,,, yyy yo diría que *fire fire more fire * La vida útil segundos, es mas tiene un primario de 8 vueltas 0,4mm. Yo con 12V 3A hice circular por una bobina de 1mm en el mismo núcleo con un mosfet y se calentaba como la  y el usa un transistor in conocible 3882 que matricula es esa !!! Que se parece a un BC139 o bien podría ser un D882, pero que va son puras pamplonas.
> 
> uno troll mas que se frustro con un joule thief



*Como anda colega,,,si yo pienso lo mismo que vos ,,,  es una tramenda engaña pichanga,,,pero los giles de la energia libre e ilimitada caen como chorlitos.

Saludos.
*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 5, 2017)

Hola a todos , y que tal ese cargador de celular aca que es auctosuficiente   




Lo problema no es armar y si estartar (requer treino previo) , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 5, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , y que tal ese cargador de celular aca que es auctosuficiente
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjN1refTtHg
> Lo problema no es armar y si estartar (requer treino previo) , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
> !Saludos desde Brasil!.
> ...




 Quizas funcione para aquel que no cree en la termodinamica y otras leyes absurdas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Este me encanto,,,cuanto durara la pila......
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGhIon5Ea0Y


Lo que no se puede negar es la habilidad del chabón para hacer bobinas 
Si yo hubiera envuelto a mano las 450 vueltas de alambre fino... hubiera quedado cualquier cosa menos una bobina  .
Ahora bien... el foco enciende, pero completamente diferente (muuuucho mas atenuado) de como lo hace a 220V en la prueba preliminar, así que eso que mide de 220V igual a la línea... vale tal como lo mide, a circuito abierto.

En fin....


----------



## elgriego (Jun 5, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que no se puede negar es la habilidad del chabón para hacer bobinas
> Si yo hubiera envuelto a mano las 450 vueltas de alambre fino... hubiera quedado cualquier cosa menos una bobina  .
> Ahora bien... el foco enciende, pero completamente diferente (muuuucho mas atenuado) de como lo hace a 220V en la prueba preliminar, así que eso que mide de 220V igual a la línea... vale tal como lo mide, a circuito abierto.
> 
> En fin....



Buen dia Doctor.  Si ademas que una cosa es prender la lampara a 50 hz,y otra, a vaya a saber que frecuencia y sus respectivos armonicos y subarmonicos,,algo parecido ocurria en lo inversores para tubo fluorescente,se veia la Rf en la ionizacion del gas.

Pd, si habre armado de esos cachivaches en mis mocedades.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 5, 2017)

Hola a todos , para mi lo foco en realidad es basado en LED y no incandescente y eso puede sener confirmado con lo parpaldeo del luz emitida por lo foco cuando fue filmado , a ojo nu no es possible veer ese parpaldeo .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , y que tal ese cargador de celular aca que es auctosuficiente
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjN1refTtHg
> Lo problema no es armar y si estartar (requer treino previo) , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
> !Saludos desde Brasil!.
> ...



Que invento tan provechoso  me imagino el tipo cuando termina de cargar el celular se le van las ganar hacer la llamada 

Saludo y guarda con los pichulanga


----------



## elgriego (Jun 10, 2017)

*LA MAGIA NO EXISTE. *

Desmitificando al ladron de julios. 

Me parecio interesante publicar esto por aqui,  espero que tambien lo sea para ustedes ,los que sabemos un poquito mas  y tambien a los que creen en la magia.













Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2017)

Hola a todos dejo aca un video muy interesante : 



 o mejor aun todos los  videos generado por ese muchacho son por demasiadamente interesantes y divertidos , vale a pena conferir   !
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2017)

No lo probé ni lo pienso probar , pero parece interesante que sea variable . . . 






 



.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2017)

El motor de Newman al igual que el de Bedini entran en la categoría de prometer entregar más energía que la consumida.

*No vamos a considerar nada aqui sobre ellos , mensajes con especulaciones energéticas serán eliminados cómo Off Toppic.*

El hecho aquí es la construcción de dicho motor , pero en vez del conmutador doble ,  usaron un Joul Thief  , incluso yo le hubiera quitado el led


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 8, 2018)

Buenas noches navegando por la red  hay un monto de video  sobre El Ladrón de Julios , lo que noto es  como multiplicar el voltaje  desde un  1.5volt.
pero ya estoy mareado , alguien me encamine y me oriente  desde lo basico a lo complejo ....

resulta  que me estoy guiando   en base de este circuito :
bateria 12volt 7ah : descargada a 9volt 
utilizando el bc548 logro variar la intencidad del diodo led.
lo que noto tanbiem  que mis 9 volt se disminuye  a 6.3volt al  conectar el circuito El Ladrón de Julios , en su salida El Ladrón de Julios   tengo 5.7volt

eso es normal ?
como le hago para alimentar a un foco led 12v 7w ?????


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 8, 2018)

No se puede sacara energía de donde no hay(lo dicen las leyes de la física).

Lo que hace el "Ladron" es solo convertir y perder energía en el proceso como todo lo que conozco.

Si tu batería se cae con un simple led, el de 7W ni prenderá. Tu batería puede tener diferencia de potencial(tensión...Volts) pero haber perdido la capacidad de almacenar carga(corriente...Amperes) por lo que carece de potencia(Watts = Volts x Amperes)

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 8, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> No se puede sacara energía de donde no hay(lo dicen las leyes de la física).
> 
> Lo que hace el "Ladron" es solo convertir y perder energía en el proceso como todo lo que conozco.
> 
> ...




digame  esto es posible
FREEENERGY = FREE INFO !!!!!!!
video:


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 8, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> .....
> digame  esto es posible
> ...



¿Que cosa?   
¿Que el MPSA18, un transistor de m*** , tome de la fuente 290mA sin quemarse cuando su máxima corriente continua son 100mA ?  
No, no es posible.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 8, 2018)

Hasta donde yo se(que es limitado obviamente) no existe la energía libre, ilimitada, saliendo de la nada.

No es cuestión de fé, si no de ignorar las leyes de la física que nos han regido hasta ahora.

Si te interesa lee aquí y cree menos en lo que ves, oyes o lees sin estar fundamentado en las leyes que nos rigen en el universo conocido al menos.

Vas a poder sacarle 1, 2,4, 5, etc Watts a esos circuitos en primer medida y como condición sin la cual no es posible, si la fuente que lo alimenta, los tiene o los puede proveer desde algún otro lado y obviamente el circuito conversor lo admite llámese este Ladron de Joule o como sea.

Saludos.


Ric.


----------

